# OOC Kingdom of Ashes VI (Welcome to the Springer Dimension)



## The_Universe (Jan 5, 2005)

The most recent thread is here: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=108116

DISCUSSION CONTINUES!

Now, where were we...?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 6, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> The most recent thread is here: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=108116
> 
> DISCUSSION CONTINUES!
> 
> Now, where were we...?



 I had just gotten done saying that:

(1) Regardless of oars, the boat is going to require skill checks for sailing.

(2) Even if we need skill checks, it may be worth it to determine what the source of the water is - beings that it stands out as strange.

(3) The blood of the Goldenblades being keyed to the "switch" thing was a mis-read on my part quite some time ago, IIRC and not an option that we wanted to be persuing at this point.


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 6, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I had just gotten done saying that:
> 
> (1) Regardless of oars, the boat is going to require skill checks for sailing.
> 
> ...



 I can comment easily on two - the source is upstream, where the kraken fled to.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 6, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> I can comment easily on two - the source is upstream, where the kraken fled to.



 I know that!!!

But, I think we should GO TO the source.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 6, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I know that!!!
> 
> But, I think we should GO TO the source.



 You said that the source was unique in some ways, correct?

The water should be dirtier than it is... so, we need to figure out what makes it unique.


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 6, 2005)

I didn't say *why* the water was unusual.  The source of its unique qualities may be the place from which it flows, but it may be something else entirely.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 6, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> I didn't say *why* the water was unusual.  The source of its unique qualities may be the place from which it flows, but it may be something else entirely.



 True, I was making an assumption about the source... but, it seems as logical as anything..

Will have to see if Archonus' Knoweldge (Nature) does anything to help here.


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 6, 2005)

The knowledge check was enough to give you everything important.  The water is unusually clear, and you're not sure why.  That's it.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 6, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> The knowledge check was enough to give you everything important.  The water is unusually clear, and you're not sure why.  That's it.



 Okay - well then, I think we should try to figure out why the water is so clear.

I think the most logical thing would be to check out the source.  But, this is a world of magic and the like.

Thoughts, fellow players?


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 6, 2005)

Well, the source (in the case) is on the same level, and is a publicly observable place.  "The Falls" as Xath recalls them called, are not far west of here in the tunnels of the city, on this level.


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 7, 2005)

Well, we've learned that L'Aurel likes swimming.  You're in a tiny room with a wurm corpse, there is water running through it (crystal clear water, in fact) and there's 2 grates and one door that lead out.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 7, 2005)

This may be absolutely ridiculous... but, I suppose, it's worth a shot...

Can we rewind time a bit and see if anything happens if Archonus drinks the water before Xath heals him?


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 7, 2005)

Sure!

Nothing happens.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 7, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Sure!
> 
> Nothing happens.



 The Arcane Sight doesn't show anything strange with the water?


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 10, 2005)

With the exception of the aura around the magic items that the taztlwurm had collected in its lair, and the fading glow on the eel-like creature, arcane sight reveals nothing unusual about the water, apart from its clarity.  

Even after killing the poisonous wurm, the water appears clear, the poison and blood disappearing in the the slowed flow of water.


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 11, 2005)

*Summary*

After having reached an agreement with the Bluestar, he returned to wherever he came from, his army already moving into position around you, ready to teleport to Caer Albion as soon as the wall came down.  

Kaereth reappeared, suddenly intelligent, and apparently connected somehow to the strange metallic warriors under the command of the Bluestar. 

As Kaereth reappeared, Jansten disappeared, suddenly worried as to the fate of his rebellion - something the bluestar may have discovered by probing his mind. He returns with dire tidings - his rebellion is on the run, and you'll need to bring down the ward to get them out of the deathlands before the Bluestar can pursue.  

Upon hearing that, Kaereth informs you that he has other things he must take care of, and that he will meet you at Khaz Barok (the expected location of the thing that powers the deathward) as soon as he can.  

You cross back over the wall, parting ways with Archonus Bluestar, who must prepare the army for battle, and inform your queen of all that has passed between you and the Bluestar.  

Once on the south side of the wall, a quick trip to Sylvanus is made, and temporary commanders are appointed - they'll be ready to move within a few days.  

Once that's done, you went to Khaz Barok, broke open the seal, and descended.  

There were a few traps to try to prevent you from entering, but you managed to 'knock' your way in, and most of you avoided some traps.

Once inside, you fought some ghouls, an earth elemental, and a "boneyard."  You found a monument room with a mural with a river in it, fought some more ghouls, fought a slaughterstone eviscerator, fell in a hole, climped out of the hole, fought a Cadaver Collector that wanted to make you it's dollies, fought a screaming incorporeal undead whose name I cannot remember, fought a kraken on a bridge, went down some stairs, fought another cadaver collector, fought a giant land-eel thing, and found another part of an underground river. 

That's where you are!


----------



## Laurel (Jan 11, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> (3) The blood of the Goldenblades being keyed to the "switch" thing was a mis-read on my part quite some time ago, IIRC and not an option that we wanted to be persuing at this point.



Sorry running behind on things, but as for this comment.  Not sure what Liz/Justice has said on it, but I was and am just going on the fact that previously the old heroes keyed things to blood, very specific blood.  Goldenblade is Quarions blood line, so that would be the most obvious one should he have keyed it to anyones.  Probably doesn't have anything that would actually help the situation, but thought process remains the same for a just in case type of event.

As for who has seen Dara: Kareth and L'aurel both saw the blue figure in Oceanus, but only know it has somethign to do with someone Archonus knows well and happily.  And I thought with the whole asking questions and such Arhconus finally metioned Dara after the bluestar left and we were talkign about getting info on Quarion... Did he actually not? Do we, the circle, or do we not know about Dara goldenblade and her association with Archonus?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 11, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Sorry running behind on things, but as for this comment.  Not sure what Liz/Justice has said on it, but I was and am just going on the fact that previously the old heroes keyed things to blood, very specific blood.  Goldenblade is Quarions blood line, so that would be the most obvious one should he have keyed it to anyones.  Probably doesn't have anything that would actually help the situation, but thought process remains the same for a just in case type of event.
> 
> As for who has seen Dara: Kareth and L'aurel both saw the blue figure in Oceanus, but only know it has somethign to do with someone Archonus knows well and happily.  And I thought with the whole asking questions and such Arhconus finally metioned Dara after the bluestar left and we were talkign about getting info on Quarion... Did he actually not? Do we, the circle, or do we not know about Dara goldenblade and her association with Archonus?



 At this point, I believe Archonus has not told anyone about his relationship with Dara.


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 11, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> At this point, I believe Archonus has not told anyone about his relationship with Dara.



 True. Nobody knows. It's a big secret.


----------



## Laurel (Jan 11, 2005)

Thanks for the update that will work!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 11, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Sorry running behind on things, but as for this comment.  Not sure what Liz/Justice has said on it, but I was and am just going on the fact that previously the old heroes keyed things to blood, very specific blood.  Goldenblade is Quarions blood line, so that would be the most obvious one should he have keyed it to anyones.  Probably doesn't have anything that would actually help the situation, but thought process remains the same for a just in case type of event.
> 
> As for who has seen Dara: Kareth and L'aurel both saw the blue figure in Oceanus, but only know it has somethign to do with someone Archonus knows well and happily.  And I thought with the whole asking questions and such Arhconus finally metioned Dara after the bluestar left and we were talkign about getting info on Quarion... Did he actually not? Do we, the circle, or do we not know about Dara goldenblade and her association with Archonus?



 Also, what I was getting at is - a few weeks ago, Kennon typed something when talking about the "switch" that made me *think* that it was keyed to the blood of the Goldenblades.  I made a bunch of posts about it... and then, Kennon corrected me and said that I just read it incorrectly.

So, though it doesn't mean that the ward is not linked to the blood of the Goldenblades, it doesn't make it seem very probable, either.


----------



## Laurel (Jan 12, 2005)

So Gertie likes to change ? into . I am finding I like to subjectively change nagatives into positives and the other way around.

The most recent case being that a regular longbow one can not use while mounted; however as I am sure you all care to know, Composite longbow's are NOT too unweildy. They can be used while mounted! This makes no sense, but SRD and Players both agree.  Before I was placing a random no in the composite longbow description and thus thought only shortbows could be used....
Hey it may not help us much for the adventuring, but the idea was for her to a mounted archer type and I still like it so going for that


----------



## Laurel (Jan 12, 2005)

Okay so on to more important things-

So the room we are in now has one other door or only the door we came through?  (and two grates I know)

Going over to the grates (one upstream first then floating dowstream) can we see anything through the grates?

We also now know that the stream isn't secluded to one level- does the river tunnel look man-made or natural?


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 12, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> So Gertie likes to change ? into . I am finding I like to subjectively change nagatives into positives and the other way around.
> 
> The most recent case being that a regular longbow one can not use while mounted; however as I am sure you all care to know, Composite longbow's are NOT too unweildy. They can be used while mounted! This makes no sense, but SRD and Players both agree. Before I was placing a random no in the composite longbow description and thus thought only shortbows could be used....
> Hey it may not help us much for the adventuring, but the idea was for her to a mounted archer type and I still like it so going for that



The reason for this is that a composite longbow is not as - well - _long _as a regular longbow. Real longbows of the non-composite variety were commonly made of single strips of yew or birch, treated and strung to be used exclusively by foot soldiers. A longbow of this type could be anywhere from 6-7ft. high when unstrung, and probably not less than 5 feet from tip to tip when ready to be pulled. 

Composite longbows (and composite bows in general) are a product of a whole different kind of engineering track. Rather than made of wood, composite bows of the long- and short- varieties were often made of bone (and in the modern day plastic and metal). Longbows of this type tend to have a greater "natural" curve, even when unsrung, which means that they're reasonably less unweildy from horseback (or eagleback, as the case here seems to be). 

The famed Welsh Longbow is a non-composite. The Saracen Bow is a composite longbow, while the bows used by the Mongols were composite shortbows (in D&D terms - in real life, they're harder to categorize).


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 12, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Okay so on to more important things-
> 
> So the room we are in now has one other door or only the door we came through?  (and two grates I know)
> 
> ...



 There's the door you entered through, another door directly across from it, and two grates that lead from the room.  Facing the closed door, if you look to the grate on your right, you'll a torrent of water coming down off of a narrow falls, dumping into a large pool outside the great.  The water flowing through this room appears to be runoff from that pool.  The grate on the left reveals another strong flow of water, heading directly away from the grate.  There's probably a duct or something below this room that's overflowed, which is why the water flows through here, now.  The flow turns sharply downward not far after the left grate, and disappears.  

The river appears to be a combination of natural features (like the falls and pool to the right) and dwarf-made features (the duct, the worked walls of the river on the level above).


----------



## Laurel (Jan 12, 2005)

*Timeline*

Since this was asked at the last game, and I didn't have an answer I ask to make sure we are all on the same day.

Sticking to the T+1/AD+1 timeline, we met the Bluestar on day +19.
So we are now on +20?  We stayed for a few hours and rested in Sylvanus before teleporting to KB (where we are now) iirc


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 12, 2005)

Sure - you're AD+20 days.  That works for me.  Soon, it will be AD+21.


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 12, 2005)

In fact, let's have it be AD+21, now.  Midnight has passed in the world above.


----------



## Laurel (Jan 12, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> In fact, let's have it be AD+21, now. Midnight has passed in the world above.



Just to be a pain since I didn't write it down, and then really I will leave this alone!  What hour/time would say it was that we met up with the dolly cadaver?


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 12, 2005)

around 8pm? It doesn't matter.  It can be whatever time you want it to be.


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 14, 2005)

Speaking of time, when are we playing tomorrow, and how do we want to manage the food situation for supper?


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 16, 2005)

OK - you're pretty sure the ward is down.  Are you going to try to rest right where you are, or are you going to leave Khaz Barok before doing so?  

I should be able to take care of some of the orb stuff here....so if you want to know how it reacts to certain things, I can tell you.


----------



## Laurel (Jan 16, 2005)

*Oppps she may actually be dead....*

uh... so in the midst of figure out more important things L'Aurel forgot about here con drain and all the damage she had taken (remember low AC not melee)   I took CON away from hp, but didn't look at the actually numbers and modifiers and such.... So in figuring things out and if she may actually be dead what was in the last battle the bonus that Xath gave to our CON at it's highests?  And when did it die out?


----------



## Laurel (Jan 17, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> OK - you're pretty sure the ward is down. Are you going to try to rest right where you are, or are you going to leave Khaz Barok before doing so?



If we plan to do anything more then walk and fight our way out we have to rest to get teleport and/or dimension door.  Priority is making sure ward is down (Jansten to send magical message or such to his people) and notify those we left in charge in sylvanus of ward being down and getting those men/armies on the move.  Getting to Caer Albion with the scroll of teleport, is the other primary objective.  Correct?    

Also, not sure about just leaving the body here.



			
				The_Universe said:
			
		

> I should be able to take care of some of the orb stuff here....so if you want to know how it reacts to certain things, I can tell you.



We poke it  

If we ask it what it is can it talk back, or can only the dolphin talk back?


----------



## Xath (Jan 17, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> uh... so in the midst of figure out more important things L'Aurel forgot about here con drain and all the damage she had taken (remember low AC not melee)   I took CON away from hp, but didn't look at the actually numbers and modifiers and such.... So in figuring things out and if she may actually be dead what was in the last battle the bonus that Xath gave to our CON at it's highests?  And when did it die out?




L'Aurel had a +4 CON bonus from Bear's Endurance, which would have gone away 15 minutes after combat started.  Plenty of time for her to have been healed.

She also had another +4 CON bonus from a song which finished 5 rounds after the combat.  So sometime while she was underwater with Xath.  

However, I think it was implied that everyone was healed while Xath was singing the Song of Freedom to return Jansten to normal.


----------



## Xath (Jan 17, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> OK - you're pretty sure the ward is down.  Are you going to try to rest right where you are, or are you going to leave Khaz Barok before doing so?
> 
> I should be able to take care of some of the orb stuff here....so if you want to know how it reacts to certain things, I can tell you.




Unless we want to trek back through the dungeon, we're going to have to rest for at least 4 hours.  After that, Xath can port everyone back to Hyrwl.  

I do think we should talk to the orb and ascertain its intentions before anything else though.  We know the ward is down.  AB will take the troops to Caer Albion and Mordred's Isle.


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 17, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> If we plan to do anything more then walk and fight our way out we have to rest to get teleport and/or dimension door.  Priority is making sure ward is down (Jansten to send magical message or such to his people) and notify those we left in charge in sylvanus of ward being down and getting those men/armies on the move.  Getting to Caer Albion with the scroll of teleport, is the other primary objective.  Correct?
> 
> Also, not sure about just leaving the body here.
> 
> ...



 The orb has no means of communication, save it's thrall.  

What do you poke it with?  



> However, I think it was implied that everyone was healed while Xath was singing the Song of Freedom to return Jansten to normal.



 Right - unless L'aurel might have died *during* the combat, she lives, as healing should have been distributed while Xath was restoring Jansten to humanoid form.  However, if there was a mathematical error and she would have died during the actual battle with the draconid, we have some things we need to talk about.  

If losing 4 temporary CON would have killed her, than she's also dead, because I know no one was healed in the five rounds immediately after combat ended.  

You need to rest for more than 4 hours, since Xath can no longer 'port the whole group.  You need both boot-wearers rested.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 17, 2005)

Justice pokes the orb with the Rod of Lordly Might.

-----

I thought we were going to try to climb out of the dungeon - mapping along the way.

-----

Also - what do we want to do with Aregonn's body?  Justice can Gentle Repose it and bring it with us... not sure what good it would do... based on Justice's memories the Apecto killed the Bluestar 3 or 4 times - but, so long as his phylact. remains, he just gets a new body.  However, maybe this is his original body?  Maybe speaking with dead would be a good thing to try?  Maybe we want to make sure we destroy it?  

Thoughts?


----------



## Laurel (Jan 17, 2005)

*See follow the river *



			
				Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Justice pokes the orb with the Rod of Lordly Might.
> 
> -----
> 
> ...



I know we will want to have watch rotation again, but should we sleep in the room with one door in and four walls or sleep in big open room with the lake or sleep in the hallway?

I was hoping we could track out as well- but we move at half and the DC is somewhere around 20- not impossible for Archonus with L'Aurel helping, but it will take lots of precious time.  And we have no knowledge of where the other tunnels lead above/side or how close our other tracks may be, so we would have to track from the place we entered.

As was stated directly after the fight -every second we waste hundreds may be dying- Janesten's people and Caer Albion. We can port back to here if we need to, so everyone study it! 

As for the body- We tried to speak with it, speak with dead is attached to the soul- we would just be speaking to the soul that resides in some body in the North and calls itself the bluestar. I just don't think we should leave the body. We don't have to give it a funeral. We can fire it up. We can bury somewhere sot he bones can cause truble to someone. We can see if ol blue wants it back. We can use it in plays to stand in for the bluestar.


----------



## Laurel (Jan 17, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> If losing 4 temporary CON would have killed her, than she's also dead, because I know no one was healed in the five rounds immediately after combat ended.



THanks!  Besides being VERY gaunt and VERY wounded she is still.... sitting, but conscious 

I will keep track of that one better, sorry :/


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 17, 2005)

We tried to speak with the body when it was frozen in the ward-thing.  Could be different now.

But, even if it *isn't* different, what do you think we should do with it?  I think it seems somehow significant, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 17, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Justice pokes the orb with the Rod of Lordly Might.



 OK.  A quick poke reveals nothing changed...the ipurities in the metal of the extended rod have disappeared...it seems perfectly forged.



> I thought we were going to try to climb out of the dungeon - mapping along the way.



 That's fine, too.  The only thing I really want to know is are you going to rest before you try to leave this general area, or after?



> Also - what do we want to do with Aregonn's body? Justice can Gentle Repose it and bring it with us... not sure what good it would do... based on Justice's memories the Apecto killed the Bluestar 3 or 4 times - but, so long as his phylact. remains, he just gets a new body. However, maybe this is his original body? Maybe speaking with dead would be a good thing to try? Maybe we want to make sure we destroy it?
> 
> Thoughts?



You already tried to speak with dead, and it didn't work.  The soul that the body would be connected to is not in the afterlife.  Its twisted remains are somewhere on the material plane.


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 17, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> I know we will want to have watch rotation again, but should we sleep in the room with one door in and four walls or sleep in big open room with the lake or sleep in the hallway?



If you're going to sleep here, the best place is in one of the pumphouses.  The ward is down (you think), which means that not only are all the things in the city that you haven't killed still crawling around, but there also may be ways for things on the other side of the wall to sneak through once more.

...and all the doors you left in your wake are unlocked or broken, including the big vault doors in the broken tower on the surface...



> I was hoping we could track out as well- but we move at half and the DC is somewhere around 20- not impossible for Archonus with L'Aurel helping, but it will take lots of precious time. And we have no knowledge of where the other tunnels lead above/side or how close our other tracks may be, so we would have to track from the place we entered.



 Yeah - in order to track your way out, you'd have to follow the path that you used inward...there can be no variation, or you're not tracking. 



> As was stated directly after the fight -every second we waste hundreds may be dying- Janesten's people and Caer Albion. We can port back to here if we need to, so everyone study it!



 That's true.  The question is, which is faster?  Resting and 'porting, or walking out and then trying to acquire travel from there....



> As for the body- We tried to speak with it, speak with dead is attached to the soul- we would just be speaking to the soul that resides in some body in the North and calls itself the bluestar. I just don't think we should leave the body. We don't have to give it a funeral. We can fire it up. We can bury somewhere sot he bones can cause truble to someone. We can see if ol blue wants it back. We can use it in plays to stand in for the bluestar.



Any of those things are fine...if a little weird.


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 17, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> We tried to speak with the body when it was frozen in the ward-thing.  Could be different now.
> 
> But, even if it *isn't* different, what do you think we should do with it?  I think it seems somehow significant, but maybe that's just me.



 As a general note, free floating intelligent orbs with the power to control the minds of the things its beams touch are generally important.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 17, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> As a general note, free floating intelligent orbs with the power to control the minds of the things its beams touch are generally important.



 I was just talking about how I thought that the body was important - I realize the orb is important.

This is probably way off... but, if I attempt to will the orb to move, does it?


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 17, 2005)

Maaaaaaybe.  

Roll an intelligence check.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 17, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Maaaaaaybe.
> 
> Roll an intelligence check.



 Int Check - 18


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 17, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Int Check - 18



 If it operates like the Sphere of Ann - here is the information...

FROM THE SRD:

Sphere of Annihilation: A sphere of annihilation is a globe of absolute blackness, a ball of nothingness 2 feet in diameter. The object is actually a hole in the continuity of the multiverse. Any matter that comes in contact with a sphere is instantly sucked into the void, gone, and utterly destroyed. Only the direct intervention of a deity can restore an annihilated character.

A sphere of annihilation is static, resting in some spot as if it were a normal hole. It can be caused to move, however, by mental effort (think of this as a mundane form of telekinesis, too weak to move actual objects but a force to which the sphere, being weightless, is sensitive). A character’s ability to gain control of a sphere of annihilation (or to keep controlling one) is based on the result of a control check against DC 30 (a move action). A control check is 1d20 + character level + character Int modifier. If the check succeeds, the character can move the sphere (perhaps to bring it into contact with an enemy) as a free action.

Control of a sphere can be established from as far away as 40 feet (the character need not approach too closely). Once control is established, it must be maintained by continuing to make control checks (all DC 30) each round. For as long as a character maintains control (does not fail a check) in subsequent rounds, he can control the sphere from a distance of 40 feet + 10 feet per character level. The sphere’s speed in a round is 10 feet +5 feet for every 5 points by which the character’s control check result in that round exceeded 30.

If a control check fails, the sphere slides 10 feet in the direction of the character attempting to move it.

If two or more creatures vie for control of a sphere of annihilation, the rolls are opposed. If none are successful, the sphere slips toward the one who rolled lowest.

Should a gate spell be cast upon a sphere of annihilation, there is a 50% chance (01–50 on d%) that the spell destroys it, a 35% chance (51–85) that the spell does nothing, and a 15% chance (86–100) that a gap is torn in the spatial fabric, catapulting everything within a 180-foot radius into another plane. If a rod of cancellation touches a sphere of annihilation, they negate each other in a tremendous explosion. Everything within a 60-foot radius takes 2d6x10 points of damage. Dispel magic and mage’s disjunction have no effect on a sphere.

See also talisman of the sphere (below).

Strong transmutation; CL 20th.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 17, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Int Check - 18



 Which would put my control check at 16+18 = 34.


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 17, 2005)

OK - it moves where you tell it to move for 5 seconds with your check.


----------



## Xath (Jan 17, 2005)

Sphere of Ann= Black hole of darkness
Sphere of ___= White hole of light...

What's the opposite of a sphere of Annahialation?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 17, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> OK - it moves where you tell it to move for 5 seconds with your check.



 Okay, cool.

I take out a gold piece and throw it into the orb.  Does it come back out?  Or does it fall right back through and appear un-tarnished?

Another question - what make are the gold pieces that we have found here?  Whose face is on them, etc?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 17, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> Sphere of Ann= Black hole of darkness
> Sphere of ___= White hole of light...
> 
> What's the opposite of a sphere of Annahialation?



 There isn't an Artifact that is the opposite in the DM's guide/SRD.  Thinking it is a creation of Kennon's imagination and not a specific item.


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 17, 2005)

The gold pieces do not appear to be uniform. As far as you can tell, there are nearly a thousand disparate years of coinage in the room.  

Gold doesn't tarnish (which is why it's more valuable than silver), so you can't really tell anything by throwing gold at the orb.  

You have never heard of a glowing white orb of light...clearly, its existence has never been widely publicized.


----------



## Link_Woodshadow (Jan 18, 2005)




----------



## The_Universe (Jan 18, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> There isn't an Artifact that is the opposite in the DM's guide/SRD.  Thinking it is a creation of Kennon's imagination and not a specific item.



 Yeah - it's not in a book.  It's somethign else.


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 18, 2005)

We still haven't really come to an answer on the first question (when are you resting?) but I already have a second - are we going to montage starting before the arrival at Caer Albion, or after?  I had originally envisioned that the battles would be part of the montage, but if you specifically want to play them out, you can.  I just need to know so that I know what to write in the future, and what I can gloss over, instead. 

I


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 18, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Yeah - it's not in a book.  It's somethign else.



 That being said, remember that if the orb is anything like the sphere of annihilation (and it seems to have _some_ similar properties) it cannot be teleported, gated, or dimension-doored.


----------



## Laurel (Jan 18, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> We still haven't really come to an answer on the first question (when are you resting?) but I already have a second - are we going to montage starting before the arrival at Caer Albion, or after? I had originally envisioned that the battles would be part of the montage, but if you specifically want to play them out, you can. I just need to know so that I know what to write in the future, and what I can gloss over, instead.
> 
> I



Personally, I don't think we need to go through each aspect of the battle- it can just be part of the montage.  This could be our first attempt at being generals- each take a group and strategize?  But that's for the DM and his story writting 

If it is just part of the montage, I am sure JC would love to have a hand in the rolls of battle and all that calculation for randomization   He seemed VERY excited with the last big battle.

AS for resting how about this- we hit Xath over the head and Archonus stays within 25 feet of her (or whatever the distance of take pain is)  She sleeps for eight hours we hope the rest of us live and we port out.  Joking about hitting her out cold, but not about designating her or Janesten to sleep (Janesten may be much harder to convince to sleep througha ll 8 hours)

If we fight our way out we have to hope that we stay hidden for eight hours first or that we can live through multiple battles without dying and with a serious depletion fo spells.  Justice has (I think) only 5 more turns, Jansten is out quite a number of spells, Xath has to be out quite a few as well, and the rest of us are just plain tired.  We could probably do it... but not my first choice.

--Another option-- we ask through the ring gate if anyone prepared or wrote a scroll of teleport?


----------



## Laurel (Jan 18, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> Sphere of Ann= Black hole of darkness
> Sphere of ___= White hole of light...
> 
> What's the opposite of a sphere of Annahialation?



Sphere of holy light.

Wasn't answered, I don't think at least: When gold is thrown in does it drop out the bottom or disapear?


----------



## Laurel (Jan 18, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> If you're going to sleep here, the best place is in one of the pumphouses. The ward is down (you think), which means that not only are all the things in the city that you haven't killed still crawling around, but there also may be ways for things on the other side of the wall to sneak through once more.



Uh-oh, so we may need to close the doors,  At least the big outer and inner ones and re-seal them.  There are things down here that need to be kept under wraps, and shouldn't just be let free.

If we teleport, what about just teleporting to the outer door area? May still have to fight anything in immediate area, but it may be better then leaving this baby wide open.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 18, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Sphere of holy light.
> 
> Wasn't answered, I don't think at least: When gold is thrown in does it drop out the bottom or disapear?



 Here are the answers from earlier...



			
				Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> There isn't an Artifact that is the opposite in the DM's guide/SRD. Thinking it is a creation of Kennon's imagination and not a specific item.






			
				The_Universe said:
			
		

> Yeah - it's not in a book. It's somethign else.  That being said, remember that if the orb is anything like the sphere of annihilation (and it seems to have some similar properties) it cannot be teleported, gated, or dimension-doored.


----------



## Laurel (Jan 18, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Here are the answers from earlier...
> 
> [Queen_Dopplepopolis]
> There isn't an Artifact that is the opposite in the DM's guide/SRD. Thinking it is a creation of Kennon's imagination and not a specific item.
> ...




...um I got all that.... I was joking and just giving it a name of sphere of holy light- bright white orb, cleanses things by it's ray.... not claiming to know what it is....
The question that wasn't asnwered still isn't. YOU had asked if we throw in some gold coins what happens to them.... I was just re-asking the questions because I only saw the part about rust answered.... I actually read the thread and got the rest, but thanks!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 18, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> ...um I got all that.... I was joking and just giving it a name of sphere of holy light- bright white orb, cleanses things by it's ray.... not claiming to know what it is....
> The question that wasn't asnwered still isn't. YOU had asked if we throw in some gold coins what happens to them.... I was just re-asking the questions because I only saw the part about rust answered.... I actually read the thread and got the rest, but thanks!



 Also - Kennon pointed out that gold doesn't rust.

So, we need something tarnished to throw through the orb to see if it does anything.  However, my guess would be that it simply clenses it the same way it did when Justice stuck the Rod of Lordly Might into it.


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 18, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Sphere of holy light.
> 
> Wasn't answered, I don't think at least: When gold is thrown in does it drop out the bottom or disapear?



 Gold comes back out of the orb.  



> If we fight our way out we have to hope that we stay hidden for eight hours first or that we can live through multiple battles without dying and with a serious depletion fo spells. Justice has (I think) only 5 more turns, Jansten is out quite a number of spells, Xath has to be out quite a few as well, and the rest of us are just plain tired. We could probably do it... but not my first choice.
> 
> --Another option-- we ask through the ring gate if anyone prepared or wrote a scroll of teleport?



 By the time someone had a scroll of teleport ready, you might have been able to rest and 'port out yourselves.


----------



## Laurel (Jan 18, 2005)

*Throwing stuff out there -post orb dealings*



			
				The_Universe said:
			
		

> Gold comes back out of the orb.



Thank you that answers the question 



			
				The_Universe said:
			
		

> By the time someone had a scroll of teleport ready, you might have been able to rest and 'port out yourselves.



Primary sleepers- Xath, Jansten, and Justice.  I would think in that order if our way out is determined as porting.  Xath and Jansten both have port on own and can rest with the two sets of boots on and get back thier spells which is there fighting chance in battle. So those two/three (depending on Justice's need for turning, spells, has to be in boots) left out of watch rotation if that works for everyone?  I think we three can take a hit to tiredness and two of us can pull on endurance a little till we get someplace safer.

post orb options:
1) Rest for 8 hours then port out to Hywrl.
2) Rest for 8 hours then port out to Caer Albion.
3) Rest for 8 hours then port out to Begining door to Khaz Modan(? Where we are) shut door to hopefully trap some of this inside.
4) Knock Xath out tie her to Arhconus' back and track our way out, having Xath as a back up way out in eight hours if we need it
5) With tracking and a miracle it will take us 8 hours to get out (it was eight when we meet the dolly creature and after midnight by the time we got here, so double four hours just for the little time gap there and we are at eight hours already).  We will have to fight on the way out, and we will have to move at half speed.  If time is the concern then resting and porting out will take less time.
6) ???


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 18, 2005)

> 5) With tracking and a miracle it will take us 8 hours to get out (it was eight when we meet the dolly creature and after midnight by the time we got here, so double four hours just for the little time gap there and we are at eight hours already). We will have to fight on the way out, and we will have to move at half speed. If time is the concern then resting and porting out will take less time.



 Good point.  I think the only reason that you wouldn't port out of here should be that the orb probably cannot be transported by magical means (and do you want to take a chance and try?).  Of course, that only matters if you're going to try to take the orb with you.  What *are* you going to try to do with it?  Leave it here?  Bring it home?  Eat it?


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 19, 2005)

And, on top of all those other important questions, are we going to try to play on Friday?  I have been told by a couple of people that it's a possibility, but I can't be sure what to run until I know the answers to the questions above, particularly regarding your travel plans, and if/how you're going to try to move the orb.


----------



## Laurel (Jan 19, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Good point. I think the only reason that you wouldn't port out of here should be that the orb probably cannot be transported by magical means (and do you want to take a chance and try?). Of course, that only matters if you're going to try to take the orb with you. What *are* you going to try to do with it? Leave it here? Bring it home? Eat it?



The question then is: Is taking the orb with us worth the extra delay?  Are we going to 'push' it all the way to Hywrl or Sylvanus?  That's a heafty about of int checks and will take a ton of extra time while people are dying all around.  

How would the shadow's and Penny(highest int. check I can think of) fair with getting it out?  What if we just get it to the surface, and then have them take over getting it to Sylvanus (Penny with guards)?


Talking to dolphin: "Now you are free.  What do you want now?"


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 19, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> And, on top of all those other important questions, are we going to try to play on Friday?  I have been told by a couple of people that it's a possibility, but I can't be sure what to run until I know the answers to the questions above, particularly regarding your travel plans, and if/how you're going to try to move the orb.



 I think the best option is the port in a team to bring the orb back to Hyrwl.

Have a team led by Penny (super-intelligent) come in and direct the orb...  she can go with some of the shadows, some fighters, and a cleric or two.


----------



## Laurel (Jan 19, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> The question then is: Is taking the orb with us worth the extra delay? Are we going to 'push' it all the way to Hywrl or Sylvanus? That's a heafty about of int checks and will take a ton of extra time while people are dying all around.
> 
> How would the shadow's and Penny(highest int. check I can think of) fair with getting it out? What if we just get it to the surface, and then have them take over getting it to Sylvanus (Penny with guards)?



My vote on what to do:
Secondary vote:
Get orb to safe room (one of the pump houses) and sanctify (looking up the undead no enter type thing) room. We all gather inside as well.
Rest in that same room with Xath and Jansten somehow knocked out so they stay out for eight hours. Arhconus decares at the begining that he is taking pain as normal for Xath (just so there is no question later), and L'aurel/Kareth take positions next to Janesten. Justice keeps ring on but tries to sleep. Xath and Jansten take rings off- we can communicate in battle then.
If anything happens pre-8 hour rest time up, we fight they stay asleep 

Primary vote:
Track and take the orb with us. Send a note and the scroll of teleport through the ring gate. The note asks that Penny, another mage with teleport and group of shadows meet at ring gate and prepare for battle. We explain the scroll to someone and they take it to Caer Albion, while someone also starts the look out for Jansten's people. They should be told he is coming soon- or whatever he wants to say/write to them.
When we get to the outer doors and all seem safe and clear we tell Penny, other mage, and shadows to port in. We port out with random mage, while Penny and shadows slowly move the orb to a resting place inside the fortified and protected walls of Sylvanus' palace and the home of the Arrendors.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 19, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> My vote on what to do:
> Secondary vote:
> Get orb to safe room (one of the pump houses) and sanctify (looking up the undead no enter type thing) room. We all gather inside as well.
> Rest in that same room with Xath and Jansten somehow knocked out so they stay out for eight hours. Arhconus decares at the begining that he is taking pain as normal for Xath (just so there is no question later), and L'aurel/Kareth take positions next to Janesten. Justice keeps ring on but tries to sleep. Xath and Jansten take rings off- we can communicate in battle then.
> ...



 I vote with Kat's Primary Vote, as well.


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 19, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> The question then is: Is taking the orb with us worth the extra delay?  Are we going to 'push' it all the way to Hywrl or Sylvanus?  That's a heafty about of int checks and will take a ton of extra time while people are dying all around.
> 
> How would the shadow's and Penny(highest int. check I can think of) fair with getting it out?  What if we just get it to the surface, and then have them take over getting it to Sylvanus (Penny with guards)?
> 
> ...



 "Do?  I am.  We are.  We are free.  It is enough."  And then Flipper disappears because the summoning spell's duration is over.   



> How would the shadow's and Penny(highest int. check I can think of) fair with getting it out? What if we just get it to the surface, and then have them take over getting it to Sylvanus (Penny with guards)?



 It would be slow going, but definitely possible.  A day, maybe 2 to Sylvanus?  They'd be safe against the wilderness, and any low-to-mid level foes.  Good odds on getting it there, anyway.


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 19, 2005)

Queen_Doppelpopolis said:
			
		

> I vote with Kat's Primary Vote, as well.



 Yeah - it looks like a decent enough compromise, with a chance to have the cake and eat it, too.


----------



## Xath (Jan 19, 2005)

Just remember, Jansten doesn't teleport, he dimension doors.  To get the group back we'll need Justice and Xath.  Or Xath making 2 trips.  She only needs 4 hours rest.

But I vote for the Primary plan as well.  

We might not need a smart person to take the orb back.  Maybe a normal person can just have it chase them back 10 feet at a time.


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 19, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> Just remember, Jansten doesn't teleport, he dimension doors.  To get the group back we'll need Justice and Xath.  Or Xath making 2 trips.  She only needs 4 hours rest.
> 
> But I vote for the Primary plan as well.
> 
> We might not need a smart person to take the orb back.  Maybe a normal person can just have it chase them back 10 feet at a time.



 True - but then the only person you have controlling/protecting the orb is a normal person.  Evil Albert Einstein stumbles upon the commoner with orb, and *swipe!* you're suddenly orbless.  Better off with a smart, high-level person to at least get it to Sylvanus.  From there...it's up to you.


----------



## Laurel (Jan 19, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> Just remember, Jansten doesn't teleport, he dimension doors. To get the group back we'll need Justice and Xath. Or Xath making 2 trips. She only needs 4 hours rest.
> 
> But I vote for the Primary plan as well.
> 
> We might not need a smart person to take the orb back. Maybe a normal person can just have it chase them back 10 feet at a time.



Jansten resting was just a concern that he is very little good to us without his spells which are running low I think.  And he could put on the boots to re-charge them, not sure how that stuff works 

With primary plan, I didn't state it, but it means primary plan has no resting time.  
It means going straight out now.  
We can even use the orb against things to see what it does- like against undead   Just make sure they are stupid undead   We would be relying on having to get out to an upper area of saftey before we can call the others in and we also have to rely on having that other mage for teleport.  
--Which brings up the question, any mages of high enough level to port us all or do we need to ask for two extra mages for porting?--

I was just thinking Penny since the less 10 feet back that happens the quicker it gets there.  Plus with Penny along they will have a spell caster that can help out in fights should they need it.


----------



## Laurel (Jan 19, 2005)

*Track*

If we go the route of tracking ourselves back to the surface:
_


			
				SRD said:
			
		


			Firm Ground
		
Click to expand...


_


			
				SRD said:
			
		

> : Most normal outdoor surfaces (such as lawns, fields, woods, and the like) or exceptionally soft or dirty indoor surfaces (thick rugs and very dirty or dusty floors). The creature might leave some traces (broken branches or tufts of hair), but it leaves only occasional or partial footprints.
> 
> _Hard Ground_: Any surface that doesn’t hold footprints at all, such as bare rock or an indoor floor. Most streambeds fall into this category, since any footprints left behind are obscured or washed away. The creature leaves only traces (scuff marks or displaced pebbles).




Firm ground DC is 15 survival and hard ground DC is 20 survival.  the DC also gets lowered by 1 since we would be tracking three sets of prints.

Each successful roll means tracking for 1 mile or until prints change, then have to be rolled again.

We can actually take a -5 on the checks and move at full speed, or even a 2x normal speed with a -20 to check.  -20 seems a little over the top, but the -5 for full speed we should be able to handle.  That can be decided Friday or when it happens and we can see what that would equate to chance wise.  So very doable checks for Arhconus and L'Aurel to follow the trail back.


----------



## Laurel (Jan 19, 2005)

*Orb placement?*



			
				Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Which would put my control check at 16+18 = 34.




I would guess that whoever has the highest Int, if there is a significant difference, gets the fun task of moving the orb? (hopefully succeeding each and everytime)

The person stays in middle of group? (Since I have a good feeling neither Arhconus or I have the highest Int check by far! )

By the check Justice made above though I don't see how anyone can be higher.  Which may work out the best, since then the shiny armor and the shiny orb can stay together 

If two people agree on the same direction to movethe orb and both succeed at the int roll, do they help each other? Move it further? Just the higher one wins?
Put the two highest int people on it.  If both succeed then it still goes forward, but if one fails still have the option of one succeeding.  May save some time with no backtracking needed   Maybe


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 20, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> I would guess that whoever has the highest Int, if there is a significant difference, gets the fun task of moving the orb? (hopefully succeeding each and everytime)
> 
> The person stays in middle of group? (Since I have a good feeling neither Arhconus or I have the highest Int check by far! )
> 
> ...



 Justice's int is only 12... so, someone that is smarter will have a MUCH easier time controlling it.

Penny with a spell or two to beef up her int should have no trouble with it.


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 20, 2005)

Works for me. 

--Kennon


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 24, 2005)

Yay ENWorld is back up!!!


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 24, 2005)

Fantastic.  We're back online!  

We're three months into the montage, and I'm busily writing for the next few parts, ultimately leading up to the last sub-adventure of the campaign.  

So, before I get set down too deep on a track of my own choosing, what *kind* of adventure do you want the last one to be?  

You don't need to give me specifics (I can help fill those in) but letting me know what kind of finale you want the finale to be would certainly be helpful!  

Espionage
Assassination
Find Item X
Stop Bad Guy from Finding Item X
Destroy Item X
Court Intrigue
Army vs. Army
Just you guys vs. Army
etc.  

Those are just a few examples of what could happen....and I want the finale to be fun for all.


----------



## Laurel (Jan 24, 2005)

Finally back up! Whoooooooo!


----------



## Laurel (Jan 24, 2005)

*blood thirsty- who me *



			
				The_Universe said:
			
		

> Fantastic. We're back online!
> 
> We're three months into the montage, and I'm busily writing for the next few parts, ultimately leading up to the last sub-adventure of the campaign.
> 
> ...



Kind of up for anything really, but the whole murdering of things are essential.  Better it be bunches of murder then just one murder though- definite shared glory then 
Right off the bat these seemed the coolest:
Army vs. Army
Just you guys vs. Army

With a little bit of the:
Stop Bad Guy from Finding Item X
Destroy Item X
mixed in 

The more murdering the better -hehehehehehehehehehehehehe.


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 24, 2005)

Are there options not on the list that sound attractive?


----------



## Laurel (Jan 24, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Are there options not on the list that sound attractive?



They are general enough for me, and seem to cover all the major points of possible avenues.  Quite a few we have discussed as avenues in the past, so they work for me.

I will put on the thinkin cap to see if anything comes up though.


----------



## Laurel (Jan 24, 2005)

Sent out an e-mail about gaming this weekend


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 24, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Sent out an e-mail about gaming this weekend



 Excellent.  

On another note, I offer rewards beyond your wildest imaginings for the first person(s) to locate and post un-colored versions of the maps of Prydein and the Great Ring in this thread - since there is a new power in the world, I'd like to redraw a few borders...but that's pretty hard to do with the colored versions. 

Thanks!


----------



## Laurel (Jan 24, 2005)

Here's one


----------



## Laurel (Jan 24, 2005)

Here's an area one


----------



## Laurel (Jan 24, 2005)

Here's another area:


----------



## Laurel (Jan 24, 2005)

Not sure if these are what you wanted, if not extra maps not in color for everyone 

And, Last one I found:


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks, Kat!  

I started working on the colored versions...so they'll have to do, for now...but these will be a big help. 

I'll see what I can come up with for a decent reward.


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 24, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Thanks, Kat!
> 
> 
> I started working on the colored versions...so they'll have to do, for now...but these will be a big help.
> ...




Well, I started to post a timeline of AD+22 - AD+91.  And then the boards lost it.  Awesome.  I'll try to rewrite it.


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 25, 2005)

OK - let's try this one more time. 

AD (Arfin's Death + Days)
* Something that can or should be played out over the boards, in-game, or over e-mail.  Some starred items can be skipped, and if you think you're missing something important, some non-starred items can be played.  Just let me know.  

AD+22 - The Deathward falls.  

AD+22 - Portions of the walls of Caer Albion fall, betrayed from within.  Heavy combat throughout the streets.  

AD+22 - Members of Jansten's Rebellion (numbering approcimately 1000) begin appearing in Hyrwl/New Oceanus.  The Bluestar's forces do not pursue.  

AD+23 - Warforged reinforcements, Archonus Bluestar arrive on the bluffs around Caer Albion, temporary walls built inside city, warforged ultimately allowed in to city.  Draconid incursions isolated.  

AD+24 - Mercenary units from Quarion's Wall, flying the Phoenix flag, arrive in Caer Albion.  Battle largely stops.  Siege settles in.  Stalemate.

AD+24 - Bluestar's forces begin to arrive at Isle of Mourning.  Join battle with Guardians, Draconids.  Bluestar reported to have personally led troops.  

AD+26 - Army of the Watch, Army of Prydein begin to arrive in Hyrwl/New Oceanus.  Troops billeted.  Begin training with Army of the Phoenix.  

AD+27 - Queen Rhynn's first formal Audience with Aregonn Bluestar.  

AD+28 - Archonus Arrendorr officially recognized as Marquis of Sylvanus by Queen Jaine Rhynn, Aregonn Bluestar.  Ceremony held. Fealty (to Jaine) resworn.  Aeron Stormwind named regent of Sylvanus.  Dwarves of Sylvanus conspicuously absent at Ceremony.  A brigade of the Army of the Watch formally stationed at Sylvanus.  

AD+29 - Long, private meeting between Archonus Bluestar, Jaine Rhynn.  Marriage apparently proposed. 

AD+30 - *Jaine seeks approval of the Circle.  Considers marriage politically expedient.  Jaine approximately 2 months pregnant. 

AD+32 - Bluestar's Forces take control of Quarion's Wall.  

AD+33 - Draconids begin retreat from Isle of Mourning to Oceanus.  Guerilla forces continue to harry Bluestar's forces.  Bow of Oberon apparently taken. 

AD+35 - Dwarven remnant leaves Sylvanus en-masse.   

AD+40 - Draconid reinforcements arrive at Caer Albion via Nieslock, Giantsdale.  Reinforcements arrive at Giantsdale and Nieslock via ship.  

AD+41 - Aregonn Bluestar's second official Audience with Queen Rhynn.  

AD+42 - Archonus Bluestar declared Mars

AD+43 - Jaine, Archonus Bluestar marry.    

AD+45 - Draconid reinforcements arrive at Oceanus via ship.  

AD+47 - Small Convoy leaves Oceanus, travelling Northeast.  

AD+48 - *Small number of Refugees arrive at Hyrwl, New Oceanus - report larger numbers arrived at Oceanus.  Report Draconid Invasion in Southwest Great Ring.  Army of the West reported routed.  Rumored to have retreated to Barrier Range. 

AD+54 - Jaine approximately 3 months pregnant.  Beginning to show.  

AD+56 - *Something Happens that cannot be taken care of on the boards

AD+60 - Army of the Watch, Army of Prydein's training complete.  Considered Battle Ready.  

AD+65 - Bluestar's forces secure Tomb of the Apecto - Guerilla warfare continues.  Mace of the Apecto Found.  

AD+71 - *Command structure for combined Army if the Phoenix/Watch/Prydein finalized.  Generals appointed/reappointed/chosen.  

AD+75 - Bluestar's forces secure Tomb of the Amastacia.  Bow of Oberon not found.      

AD+79 - News reaches Sylvanus of Draconid incursions at Citadel Oberos, Daramach.  Status of those territories unknown.  Sylvanus communicates information to Lord Arendorr, who passes it on to Jaine.  

AD+85 - Jaine appoximately 4 months pregnant.  Archonus Bluestar assumed to be the father.

AD+87 - Guerilla forces completely defeated.  Bluestar gains complete control of Isle of Mourning.

AD+91 - Bluestar granted Isle of Mourning in exchange for Mace of the Apecto.  

AD+93 - *Talks begin for formally declaring a Phoenix Kingdom.  Structure, borders undecided.  

~~~~

AD+252 - *Jaine's children (child, publicly) due.  

~~~~

That's what we know, so far!  

I'm probably forgetting some things, so I reserve the right to fill in as I feel necessary.


----------



## Xath (Jan 25, 2005)

> AD+30 - *Jaine seeks approval of the Circle.  Considers marriage politically expedient.  Jaine approximately 2 months pregnant.




Xath acnowledges the political advantages, points out that such a marriage does give the Bluestar a political foothold in the Phoenix Kingdom, and says that Jaine should do whatever she thinks best.  



> AD+35 - Dwarven remnant leaves Sylvanus en-masse.




Where do they go? 



> AD+42 - Archonus Bluestar declared Mars




Ah, So AB is Aeres.  Interesting.



> AD+48 - *Small number of Refugees arrive at Hyrwl, New Oceanus - report larger numbers arrived at Oceanus.  Report Draconid Invasion in Southwest Great Ring.  Army of the West reported routed.  Rumored to have retreated to Barrier Range.




We should probably stage an operation to get those people out of there.  A scroll of teleportation circle in the holding cells might work.  Then the caster dismisses the circle and teleports out with individual teleport.  That way, no draconids can get through.




> AD+71 - *Command structure for combined Army if the Phoenix/Watch/Prydein finalized.  Generals appointed/reappointed/chosen.




What do you want us to do with this?  Offer up who we think would make good generals?



> AD+93 - *Talks begin for formally declaring a Phoenix Kingdom.  Structure, borders undecided.




Again.  What kind of input do you want here?


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 25, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> Xath acnowledges the political advantages, points out that such a marriage does give the Bluestar a political foothold in the Phoenix Kingdom, and says that Jaine should do whatever she thinks best.



OK.  





> Where do they go?



 They don't say where they are going.  They charter vessels from Sylvanus, but their contracts stipulate that captain and crew cannot reveal where they're going until after they've left.  Since those crews are gone, you'll have to wait until they make landfall at a friendly port to see if you can squeeze the info out of them.  





> Ah, So AB is Aeres. Interesting.



 Typo.  It's supposed say, "AB is made Marshall of the North, given honorary command of all of the Bluestar's forces."





> We should probably stage an operation to get those people out of there. A scroll of teleportation circle in the holding cells might work. Then the caster dismisses the circle and teleports out with individual teleport. That way, no draconids can get through.



 Of course, you'd have to know exactly where all of the holding cells were...and if you recall, you burned the ones you knew about down.




> What do you want us to do with this? Offer up who we think would make good generals?



 Not necessarily - this really isn't that big of a deal, but I thought that some of the players might be interested in organizing the army.  I can do it (already have done it, sort of) if you're not interested.   

Most importantly, the idea is to decide where and what the armies are doing. 




> Again. What kind of input do you want here?



 Any kind you want to give.  Jaine wants to declare an official kingdom.  You don't control much land as of Day 92, but you could certainly go acquire more.  That's what we had semi-settled on...is it still what you want to do?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 25, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Any kind you want to give.  Jaine wants to declare an official kingdom.  You don't control much land as of Day 92, but you could certainly go acquire more.  That's what we had semi-settled on...is it still what you want to do?




It's still what I want to do!


----------



## Xath (Jan 25, 2005)

> They don't say where they are going.  They charter vessels from Sylvanus, but their contracts stipulate that captain and crew cannot reveal where they're going until after they've left.  Since those crews are gone, you'll have to wait until they make landfall at a friendly port to see if you can squeeze the info out of them.




Well, Xath keeps tabs on this.  



> Of course, you'd have to know exactly where all of the holding cells were...and if you recall, you burned the ones you knew about down.




I'm sure one of the refugees who came to us knows one of the refugees who went to Oceanus.  Hopefully several.  So we Scry Scry Scry. Teleport. Teleportation Circle. Teleport.


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 25, 2005)

But the refugee can't scry scry scry - the refugee is a peasant.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 25, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> But the refugee can't scry scry scry - the refugee is a peasant.



 Now, this is Liz talking:

I think the refugees are going to need to be a secondary concern, at this point.  That is a major undertaking that will require man-power and magic-power that we do not have.

As much as it sucks to say it, war requires sacrifice.  We cannot save everyone.


----------



## Xath (Jan 25, 2005)

But we can scry scry scry on the refugee.


----------



## Xath (Jan 25, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Now, this is Liz talking:
> 
> I think the refugees are going to need to be a secondary concern, at this point.  That is a major undertaking that will require man-power and magic-power that we do not have.
> 
> As much as it sucks to say it, war requires sacrifice.  We cannot save everyone.




I think this is completely doable.  With magics like scry and teleportation circle, getting those people out of there won't take the mass effort that it did before.  Also, if we know where the holding cells are, we can teleport straight to them, or at least nearby.  

You scry on several people, so you know where most of them are being held, and don't accidently teleport to the one who's currently walking the shadow path.

You teleport to the holding cells, or as near as possible.  Someone has a scroll of Teleportation Circle to get the people off.  The rest hold off the attacking draconids as needed.  

Full retreat with refugees into the Teleportation Circle, except for the Caster and as many defenders as he/she can take with 1 teleport.

Caster dismisses the Teleportation Circle.

Remaining rescuers teleport out.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 25, 2005)

First, teleportation doesn't work into Oceanus (that could just be around the palace - but think it's all around Oceanus...)

Second, I know we couldn't scry on the palace in Oceanus... so, if they are being held in the palace, we can't scry on them...

Lastly, our magic is *in use* - to scry on anyone, teleport to anywhere, and teleport out requires us to take magic away from somewhere that it is currently being used and focus it on the other task.  We must assume that every spell caster in our forces is using every one of their spells every day.

What would you have the magic taken away from to accomplish this task?


----------



## Xath (Jan 25, 2005)

You can teleport into Oceanus.  There are just some areas within which you cannot, such as the palace.  

We can't scry on areas, we can only scry on people.  So if we scry on people, and we cannot see them, we can safely assume that they're in the/an area of Oceanus that is scry-proof.  The only spell which scry-proofs something is False Vision, and it's an effect with a 40ft radius with a duration of 1hr/caster level.  If they're putting that much effort in to scry-proof the palace, I doubt they have the resources to do it to many other areas in Oceanus.  

I'd assume that some magic is alloted to scry on Oceanus, to ensure that the forces there aren't massing to attack.  We seem to know that the city is a lost cause to save, so I'm guessing that it's being watched by us.  The scrying can come from that.  The teleportation circles can, and will have to, come from the Bluestar, either directly, or from Cawys.  None of our people have the power to cast it.  Therefore, we don't really deprive anyone of magic but Big Blue.


----------



## Laurel (Jan 25, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> AD+93 - *Talks begin for formally declaring a Phoenix Kingdom. Structure, borders undecided.



If this was the end of last game it is were we want to gather up more of Pyrdein, since we actually have a good shot of getting most of the southern and eastern regions. 

General Duchess Justice Greyclaw is commanding the Army of Pyrdin as it traveles around the road from Hwyrl to Caer Mylen gathering up all the little towns and cities along the way.

Hoping to getting some solidified formal agreements and alliances out of it.  I had proposed the possibilty of L'Aurel going after the army to ready the towns in case of seige and get those formal alliances to Pheonix Kingdom.  L'Aurel would only have a small group with her, but that would be all she would need.

Hywrl/New Oceanus and Sylvanus are currently all we actually control.  Though New Oceanus is growing by leaps and bounds each time we return it may do good for us to start taking land for our Queen.

We are not abandoming any of the other missions, as we are only splitting the force assigned to Hywrl. AB and AA are both still able to fight in Caer Albion, X is still able to diplomacize around the world (possibly getting us even more land and allegiances), Ju still leads army and cures people in Caer Albion by night, and Ja still does whatever with his people... and K does... do we know?? 

Still think this is viable and a plan to advance.  Jaine has to rule something, we are getting people and soldiers now we need the land.  The Bluestar gets how much land?  Currently just by him having gotten the Isle he has a good chunk of land comparitively.



> AD+71 - *Command structure for combined Army if the Phoenix/Watch/Prydein finalized. Generals appointed/reappointed/chosen.



Personally, I think we should keep them as seperate entities, re-name them if we wish.
Not sure is in charge now- but if going from within our ranks:
Army of Pyrdein- Justice has to be given command of them
Army of the Pheonix- ? Kareth a very good choice with his high wisdom and new int. If he would want it
Army of the Watch- ?

But this gets to the question of rank.  Circle is considered 5 star generals- when we are in control we control.  Other three chosen are 1 star generals placed in command on a more regular/permanent basis of specific army and looks to that one command??  
Justice would be general of Army of Prydein but only until objective fulfilled, she is not one and only General of the Army of Prydein??

If we promote from outside the circle:
Army of Pyrdein- Korienne (that orc that was hitting on Xath)
Army of the Pheonix- Farathier (that PC that is now an NPC)
Army of the Watch- ?

For our puposes we need someone who can claim true allegience to Jaine without conflict, so current powers of Pyrdein and watch are out.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 25, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> You can teleport into Oceanus.  There are just some areas within which you cannot, such as the palace.
> 
> We can't scry on areas, we can only scry on people.  So if we scry on people, and we cannot see them, we can safely assume that they're in the/an area of Oceanus that is scry-proof.  The only spell which scry-proofs something is False Vision, and it's an effect with a 40ft radius with a duration of 1hr/caster level.  If they're putting that much effort in to scry-proof the palace, I doubt they have the resources to do it to many other areas in Oceanus.
> 
> I'd assume that some magic is alloted to scry on Oceanus, to ensure that the forces there aren't massing to attack.  We seem to know that the city is a lost cause to save, so I'm guessing that it's being watched by us.  The scrying can come from that.  The teleportation circles can, and will have to, come from the Bluestar, either directly, or from Cawys.  None of our people have the power to cast it.  Therefore, we don't really deprive anyone of magic but Big Blue.



 Kennon has said in the past that the whole palace is un-scryable, if I recall correctly.

And, if we have magic alloted to scry on Oceanus, who is it scrying on?  Don't you need a specific person/group of people?


----------



## Xath (Jan 25, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Kennon has said in the past that the whole palace is un-scryable, if I recall correctly.
> 
> And, if we have magic alloted to scry on Oceanus, who is it scrying on?  Don't you need a specific person/group of people?




Right, but if they expend that much effort on making the palace unscryable, than they probably didn't do that over the rest of Oceanus.  So if we can't scry on the refugees, we know they're in the palace.

You can say "I want to scry on a random person in Oceanus"  They just get a bonus to their willsave because you don't know them.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 25, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> Right, but if they expend that much effort on making the palace unscryable, than they probably didn't do that over the rest of Oceanus.  So if we can't scry on the refugees, we know they're in the palace.
> 
> You can say "I want to scry on a random person in Oceanus"  They just get a bonus to their willsave because you don't know them.



 Kennon - what sort of magic can we assume we have allocated to scrying on Oceanus, then?

More importantly, we need to question why they brought them there - if you were the bad guy, why would you bring a bunch of innocent refugees to Oceanus?  How did some of them get out?

Could it be a set up?  A trap?  If I were the big bad guy, that's just what I'd do.

Does it mean we shouldn't try to help - nope.  Does it mean we can't assume it's going to be a walk in the park - indeed.


----------



## Laurel (Jan 25, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> AD+48 - *Small number of Refugees arrive at Hyrwl, New Oceanus - report larger numbers arrived at Oceanus. Report Draconid Invasion in Southwest Great Ring. Army of the West reported routed. Rumored to have retreated to Barrier Range.



How did they get there? Where are they from? 
Did they not see the distruction and draconid and think it may not be the best place to go to?
How about we scout and simply see what we see... we jumped from people going there to they are all in holding pins deep inside Oceanus. 
Not a bad assumumption, especially with everythign we have seen, but can we look first before the charge?

The second report of the Draconid Invasion I assume is seperate- as the Southwest Great Ring is not Oceanus. or are they the refugees? refugees from that part of world?.... Army of West routed- do we know by whom? King still controls them? How many other armies are out there under the kings command that we know of? Army of West retreated to Barrier Range or Draconid Army?

Edit: Nevermind- we scry they are imprisoned.


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 25, 2005)

On the scrying thing - it can be done.  

You have more mages, and you can probably attempt to affect a rescue, if you choose.  

Assuming that after an hours work, one of the refugees fails their save - you're looking at cells full of people, much like the city watch was, before.  It has a similar set up, and teleporting in should be possible.  There are only about (from what you can extrapolate) 30-40 visible refugees, and the ones that made it to you seem to think that no more than 500 could have survived.


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 25, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> How did they get there? Where are they from?
> Did they not see the distruction and draconid and think it may not be the best place to go to?
> How about we scout and simply see what we see... we jumped from people going there to they are all in holding pins deep inside Oceanus.
> Not a bad assumumption, especially with everythign we have seen, but can we look first before the charge?
> ...



There are four main armies, a navy, marines, several thousand mercenaries, and the Talons under the King's command at any given time. 

Two of them are under your control at current (The Army of the Watch, Army of Prydein), one has apparently been routed (Army of the West) and the other is guarding the King at Thanesport.

They came to Prydein by boat (most on somethings roughly similar to Haitian refugee rafts)and this group is mostly from the Southwestern Ring - Aturia, Devaria, etc. - north of the mountains, south of the Westgate.

They were just on rafts and fishing boats - so not a lot of opportunity to stear away from Oceanus.  The ones that ended up in New Oceanus just drifted further north before coming to ground.

Draconids (based on what you're hearing) routed the Army of the West. 

You know that battle has been happening in Atur...these people are from different parts of the area...


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 25, 2005)

So far as the *'ed things on the timeline:

What we play out depends largely on how long we want KoA to run, I think.

So, in an ideal world, how much longer would you like to see KoA run?


----------



## Xath (Jan 25, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> On the scrying thing - it can be done.
> 
> You have more mages, and you can probably attempt to affect a rescue, if you choose.
> 
> Assuming that after an hours work, one of the refugees fails their save - you're looking at cells full of people, much like the city watch was, before.  It has a similar set up, and teleporting in should be possible.  There are only about (from what you can extrapolate) 30-40 visible refugees, and the ones that made it to you seem to think that no more than 500 could have survived.




So we go in with a wand of Knock and a scroll of Teleportation Circle.  We set up the circle to teleport to a well guarded area outside of the city (in case any draconids get through).  We knock open the cells, and bring the people through the circle.


----------



## Laurel (Jan 25, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> AD+30 - *Jaine seeks approval of the Circle. Considers marriage politically expedient. Jaine approximately 2 months pregnant.



We gave her the options.  We told her the pros and cons.  We understand all options are less then happy, but she decides.  It is her life, we serve and this is a decision that is hers.  If says that is what she has chosen then L'Aurel will stand beside her choice and give approval.



> AD+48 - *Small number of Refugees arrive at Hyrwl, New Oceanus - report larger numbers arrived at Oceanus. Report Draconid Invasion in Southwest Great Ring. Army of the West reported routed. Rumored to have retreated to Barrier Range.



Plan already in process (or finalized by this point) from what I have seen on the boards.



> AD+252 - *Jaine's children (child, publicly) due.



After they are born can we start with a new number scheme? AC, After Child or some such


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 25, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> Right, but if they expend that much effort on making the palace unscryable, than they probably didn't do that over the rest of Oceanus.  So if we can't scry on the refugees, we know they're in the palace.
> 
> You can say "I want to scry on a random person in Oceanus"  They just get a bonus to their willsave because you don't know them.



 The Palace *is* unscryable.


----------



## Xath (Jan 25, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> You know that battle has been happening in Atur...these people are from different parts of the area...




Sounds like with this, we can have the ceremony to make Henry Hansbury the official leader of Atur.


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 25, 2005)

> Plan already in process (or finalized by this point) from what I have seen on the boards.



 I know that they're not finalized - not even close.  But, I think the trend here is to think that something must be done.  Liz/Justice is right to be wary, though - you've swept them out from this situation before.  Either it's bait, or the Draconids are stupid.




> After they are born can we start with a new number scheme? AC, After Child or some such



Of course. However, if you're trying to start a new Order of the Light with Arfin as the saint, you're best off sticking to AD+time as a scheme.  

Heck - it might become the new standard!


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 25, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> Sounds like with this, we can have the ceremony to make Henry Hansbury the official leader of Atur.



 Absolutely, for all the good it will do.  It's a symbloic gesture that can't hurt...but most of the aturian's are probably draconids, or on their ways to becoming them, now.


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 25, 2005)

*Conquest!*

The attached map of Prydein should help make this more clear.  

*If* you decide that conquering Prydein is ultimately necessary for the success of the Queen's rebellion, and for your ability to survive the draconid threat, the following plan is proposed by your more tactically-minded leadership.  

Two armies will leave the area currently controlled by the Phoenix Kingdom simultaneously - one from Dwarfsport, one from Hyrwl.  

The Hyrwl Army will march to Crisoth, attain its allegience through whatever means necessary, and then send a force via boat to Caer Seja, to meet up with the Dwarfsport army.  

Once both places are taken, The force in Caer Seja takes the towns on the road marked in light green, while the other force follows the path in Red.  They meet at Durriken, then move to Kirock.  

Once in Kirock, they split (again) with one force taking the forest paths through Caer Cruarch and Silvermeet, the other taking the southern way through Queenstower.  

Then, they converge on Caer Albion, hopefully to break the siege.  

Toward the end of the conquest path, the Bluestar's forces launch from the Isle of Mourning, and attack at Nieslock, hopefully preventing reinforcements from there from reaching Caer Albion.  

The second attached map should roughly illustrate how Prydein would look toward the end of the Conquest.  

That's just my basic idea.  What do you think?

All of this would start after or about AD+100, probably.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 25, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> I know that they're not finalized - not even close.  But, I think the trend here is to think that something must be done.  Liz/Justice is right to be wary, though - you've swept them out from this situation before.  Either it's bait, or the Draconids are stupid.




I'm going to go ahead and vote for "Not Stupid" - since, the draconids are, after all, controlled entirely by Kennon.


----------



## Laurel (Jan 25, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> I know that they're not finalized - not even close. But, I think the trend here is to think that something must be done. Liz/Justice is right to be wary, though - you've swept them out from this situation before. Either it's bait, or the Draconids are stupid.
> 
> 
> Of course. However, if you're trying to start a new Order of the Light with Arfin as the saint, you're best off sticking to AD+time as a scheme.
> ...



I was figuring the AD was an out of game time piece not the in-game one?
I also thought Dumothion was the saint, a messenger from the light and such... otherwise we have Arfin the Saint devited to... a god.  Think we would push away from that one.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 25, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> I was figuring the AD was an out of game time piece not the in-game one?
> I also thought Dumothion was the saint, a messenger from the light and such... otherwise we have Arfin the Saint devited to... a god.  Think we would push away from that one.



 I thought it was being used in game - at least by members of the circle and their immediate companions (queen, Preston, etc.)


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 25, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I thought it was being used in game - at least by members of the circle and their immediate companions (queen, Preston, etc.)



 But, maybe I'm silly.  *shrugs*


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 25, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> I was figuring the AD was an out of game time piece not the in-game one?
> I also thought Dumothion was the saint, a messenger from the light and such... otherwise we have Arfin the Saint devited to... a god.  Think we would push away from that one.



 Justice originally objected to the temple/sainthood of Arfin for that very reason... But, the Arfinians grow in number- and I've just sort of let her objection slide.


----------



## Laurel (Jan 25, 2005)

The Amastatia and the Apecto were able to become saints- without gatting dates to remember when they died. Seriously though, L'Aurel would nto think this cool. We do need to go away from FAlcon year, but we are setting up a power rulership here. Why not use Pheonix year and for that matter have it start the day we set up power lines, and re dedicate ourselves to Jaine and Pheonix throne and rulership.

If we (Queen, advisors, generals, all the upper beings of rulership) are use that as the main time piece then we are helping any one for Arfinian order solidify his sainthood, godhood for Dumonthion....

I had thought the Arfinians were after Dumothion. Called themselves Arfinans since he was the great preist type, not that he was thier saint figure. And definately not that Dumothion was or is a god.

But it is already written, so screw up for us and something years from now someone else gets to fix.


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 25, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> I was figuring the AD was an out of game time piece not the in-game one?
> I also thought Dumothion was the saint, a messenger from the light and such... otherwise we have Arfin the Saint devited to... a god.  Think we would push away from that one.



 I think Dumathion has sort of been lost in the shuffle.  You have a temple to a divine smith, and a heroic (former) smith buried within.  While the idea Arfin had was to make it a temple to Dumathion, he can't really effect who the people leave tithes for in the sanctuary (since he is dead).  

The Arfinians, for the most part, are devoted to Arfin - though not as a God, but as a saint of the Light.  

Cawys is thinking of joining the priesthood, in fact.


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 26, 2005)

*Editing, Additions*

AD (Arfin's Death + Days)
* Something that can or should be played out over the boards, in-game, or over e-mail. Some starred items can be skipped, and if you think you're missing something important, some non-starred items can be played. Just let me know. 

AD+22 - The Deathward falls. 

AD+22 - Portions of the walls of Caer Albion fall, betrayed from within. Heavy combat throughout the streets. 

AD+22 - Members of Jansten's Rebellion (numbering approcimately 1000) begin appearing in Hyrwl/New Oceanus. The Bluestar's forces do not pursue. 

AD+23 - Warforged reinforcements, Archonus Bluestar arrive on the bluffs around Caer Albion, temporary walls built inside city, warforged ultimately allowed in to city. Draconid incursions isolated. 

AD+23 - Penny, dozen Shadows, Orb leave Khaz Barok for Sylvanus.  

AD+24 - Mercenary units from Quarion's Wall, flying the Phoenix flag, arrive in Caer Albion. Battle largely stops. Siege settles in. Stalemate.

AD+24 - Bluestar's forces begin to arrive at Isle of Mourning. Join battle with Guardians, Draconids. Bluestar reported to have personally led troops.

AD+25 - Penny expected to arrive at Sylvanus with Orb.  Does not arrive.   

AD+26 - Army of the Watch, Army of Prydein begin to arrive in Hyrwl/New Oceanus. Troops billeted. Begin training with Army of the Phoenix. 

AD+27 - Queen Rhynn's first formal Audience with Aregonn Bluestar. 

AD+28 - Archonus Arrendorr officially recognized as Marquis of Sylvanus by Queen Jaine Rhynn, Aregonn Bluestar. Ceremony held. Fealty (to Jaine) resworn. Aeron Stormwind named regent of Sylvanus. Dwarves of Sylvanus conspicuously absent at Ceremony. A brigade of the Army of the Watch formally stationed at Sylvanus. 

AD+29 - Long, private meeting between Archonus Bluestar, Jaine Rhynn. Marriage apparently proposed. 

AD+30 - *Jaine seeks approval of the Circle. Considers marriage politically expedient. Jaine approximately 2 months pregnant. 

AD+32 - Bluestar's Forces take control of Quarion's Wall. 

AD+33 - Draconids begin retreat from Isle of Mourning to Oceanus. Guerilla forces continue to harry Bluestar's forces. Bow of Oberon apparently taken. 

AD+35 - Dwarven remnant leaves Sylvanus en-masse. 

AD+37 - *Penny arrives in Sylvanus, obviously tortured. Tongue cut out, hands broken.  Orb not found.  Word sent to Hyrwl via Lord Arendorr.  

AD+40 - Draconid reinforcements arrive at Caer Albion via Nieslock, Giantsdale. Reinforcements arrive at Giantsdale and Nieslock via ship. 

AD+41 - Aregonn Bluestar's second official Audience with Queen Rhynn. 

AD+42 - Archonus Bluestar declared Marshall of the North.  His status as heir (in the north) still unclear.  

AD+43 - Jaine, Archonus Bluestar marry. 

AD+45 - Draconid reinforcements arrive at Oceanus via ship. 

AD+47 - Small Convoy leaves Oceanus, travelling Northeast. 

AD+48 - *Small number of Refugees arrive at Hyrwl, New Oceanus - report larger numbers arrived at Oceanus. Report Draconid Invasion in Southwest Great Ring. Army of the West reported routed. Rumored to have retreated to Barrier Range. 

AD+54 - Jaine approximately 3 months pregnant. Beginning to show. 

AD+56 - *Something Happens that cannot be taken care of on the boards

AD+60 - Army of the Watch, Army of Prydein's training complete. Considered Battle Ready. 

AD+65 - Bluestar's forces secure Tomb of the Apecto - Guerilla warfare continues. Mace of the Apecto Found. 

AD+71 - *Command structure for combined Army if the Phoenix/Watch/Prydein finalized. Generals appointed/reappointed/chosen. 

AD+72 - Official announcement that the Queen is expecting.  

AD+75 - Bluestar's forces secure Tomb of the Amastacia. Bow of Oberon not found. 

AD+79 - News reaches Sylvanus of Draconid incursions at Citadel Oberos, Daramach. Status of those territories unknown. Sylvanus communicates information to Lord Arendorr, who passes it on to Jaine. 

AD+85 - Jaine appoximately 4 months pregnant. Archonus Bluestar assumed to be the father.

AD+87 - Guerilla forces completely defeated. Bluestar gains complete control of Isle of Mourning.

AD+91 - Bluestar granted Isle of Mourning in exchange for Mace of the Apecto. 

AD+93 - *Talks begin for formally declaring a Phoenix Kingdom. Structure, borders undecided. 

~~~~

AD+252 - *Jaine's children (child, publicly) due. 

~~~~


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 26, 2005)

I'd say that the Penny thing is a little unfair - we don't even have anything about her means of communication determined.  Think we should have the opportunity to determine what forces she had with her, what equipment, etc... and, if possible, play THAT out.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 26, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I'd say that the Penny thing is a little unfair - we don't even have anything about her means of communication determined.  Think we should have the opportunity to determine what forces she had with her, what equipment, etc... and, if possible, play THAT out.



 But, you're the DM.  If, for the story, the orb needs to get stolen, then I won't object.  You're the boss.


----------



## Laurel (Jan 26, 2005)

Two things: Um... Penny's not going to like us AT ALL after this one.... Good thing we weren't worried about her not showing up on time nor made any attmepted to find her.  Plus as Liz said made sure we had absolutly no contact with her or the shadows to Hywrl somehow....
We knew it wasn't going to be easy, reason we sent shadows with her, but no * so.... 

She's been tortured and probably has serious mental, physical, and emotional issues.  We need to have a meeting with her.  Use the rings so we can talk to her.  Make sure Randell is around as she will definetly want/need his father type support.  Have L'Aurel or someone else with good hide/sleight of hand use the true seeing eye to make sure it is her, no shadow path, no funny magic.  We would talk to her and ask her questions.

The other: When you say Lord Arrendor in the timeline is this AA or AB?  Both are lords of sorts as one has title and the other is married to the Queen.  Just don't want to assume something incorrectly.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 26, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Two things: Um... Penny's not going to like us AT ALL after this one.... Good thing we weren't worried about her not showing up on time nor made any attmepted to find her.  Plus as Liz said made sure we had absolutly no contact with her or the shadows to Hywrl somehow....
> We knew it wasn't going to be easy, reason we sent shadows with her, but no * so....
> 
> She's been tortured and probably has serious mental, physical, and emotional issues.  We need to have a meeting with her.  Use the rings so we can talk to her.  Make sure Randell is around as she will definetly want/need his father type support.  Have L'Aurel or someone else with good hide/sleight of hand use the true seeing eye to make sure it is her, no shadow path, no funny magic.  We would talk to her and ask her questions.
> ...



 So - if we can find someone to cast it, I think Penny deserves a little Regeneration:

(from the SRD)

Regenerate
Conjuration (Healing)

Level: Clr 7, Drd 9, Healing 7

Components: V, S, DF

Casting Time: 3 full rounds

Range: Touch

Target: Living creature touched

Duration: Instantaneous

Saving Throw: Fortitude negates (harmless)

Spell Resistance: Yes (harmless)

The subject’s severed body members (fingers, toes, hands, feet, arms, legs, tails, or even heads of multiheaded creatures), broken bones, and ruined organs grow back. After the spell is cast, the physical regeneration is complete in 1 round if the severed members are present and touching the creature. It takes 2d10 rounds otherwise.

Regenerate also cures 4d8 points of damage +1 point per caster level (maximum +35), rids the subject of exhaustion and/or fatigue, and eliminates all nonlethal damage the subject has taken. It has no effect on nonliving creatures (including undead).


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 26, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I'd say that the Penny thing is a little unfair - we don't even have anything about her means of communication determined.  Think we should have the opportunity to determine what forces she had with her, what equipment, etc... and, if possible, play THAT out.



 All of that was taken care of during the session, before we started to montage.  Penny is a capable spellcaster, and she had (at least) a dozen shadows with her, as well as an Apectan Cleric, in case healing was needed.  

I had you all make spot checks before you left the broken tower of Khaz Barok (no one noticed anything out of the ordinary), and I even had Archonus make an extra search check, since he declared that he was still searching the area.  

You had no reason to suspect foul play, and proceeded as such.  

Penny could have alerted you (had she been able) with any number of spells, and even if she had been given some more mundane messengers (carrier pigeons?) news would not have reached you until Penny does.

It has been suggested that Justice could have cast Status on Penny before she and the group parted ways - assuming that the spell was still prepared (if it ever was prepared) after finally winning free of Khaz Barok.  

Assuming that even all of that happened despite your initial declarations, Penny travels normally for 16 hours, and then the spell winks out, normally.  She's almost halfway there, and nothing has happened  

Make no mistake - this is *not* the repercussion for a poor decision on your parts.  It was perfectly reasonable for the PCs to be focused on more immediate concerns over the orb, which was (at best) a side issue.  Had you chosen instead to focus on the orb, many of the other events of the past few months would have progressed in a different way (a great many of them not good).


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 26, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Two things: Um... Penny's not going to like us AT ALL after this one.... Good thing we weren't worried about her not showing up on time nor made any attmepted to find her. Plus as Liz said made sure we had absolutly no contact with her or the shadows to Hywrl somehow....



 Penny could have contacted any of you with any number of spells, had she been able.  Further, you probably did send out search parties when Penny did not arrive, and it is reasonable to assume that magical means were attempted to contact her.  She did not respond, nor could her location be pinpointed with them.  In fact, it's probably reasonable that she be considered dead, until her reappearance at Sylvanus.  

Penny probably doesn't harbor any additional ill will towards you, though you'd have to ask her (and, of course, figure out a way to make it so that she could talk, again, etc.).  



> We knew it wasn't going to be easy, reason we sent shadows with her, but no * so....



 Yep - and once you can get figure out a way to get Penny talking, you might learn something important.  



> She's been tortured and probably has serious mental, physical, and emotional issues. We need to have a meeting with her. Use the rings so we can talk to her. Make sure Randell is around as she will definetly want/need his father type support. Have L'Aurel or someone else with good hide/sleight of hand use the true seeing eye to make sure it is her, no shadow path, no funny magic. We would talk to her and ask her questions.



 These are all excellent ideas, although healing magic may do a great deal to restore her physical injuries.  



> The other: When you say Lord Arrendor in the timeline is this AA or AB? Both are lords of sorts as one has title and the other is married to the Queen. Just don't want to assume something incorrectly.



  As Archonus Bluestar would emphatically (though not happily) point out, there is only *one* Lord Arrendorr.  There is only one son of Aramus in existence, and he is *your* Archonus.  

Archonus Bluestar retains his name, even after married to the Queen, though she does not take his.  His status as a noble of your kingdom is somewhat blurred, though it is clear that he _*will not *_takethethrone (legally, anyway), unless the situation alters so drastically that he is in position to take it by force.  If Jaine cannot be raised, some other ruler will have to be chosen.


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 26, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> So - if we can find someone to cast it, I think Penny deserves a little Regeneration:
> 
> (from the SRD)
> 
> ...



 Yep - Regeneration is just what the Doctor Ordered for poor Penny.  Who can cast it?  Looks like just Preston and maybe Dorn, huh?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 26, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Yep - Regeneration is just what the Doctor Ordered for poor Penny.  Who can cast it?  Looks like just Preston and maybe Dorn, huh?



 It's 7th level Cleric/9th Level Druid - so, either Preston, Dorn, or the old Regent of Hyrwl.


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 26, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> It's 7th level Cleric/9th Level Druid - so, either Preston, Dorn, or the old Regent of Hyrwl.



 The regent's only like 11th level.  Preston's the only one that can cast it normally.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 26, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> The regent's only like 11th level.  Preston's the only one that can cast it normally.



 Okay - well then, hopefully he'll be able to spend the spell that day in order to do it.  Or, maybe we'll have to wait on a scroll or something.


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 26, 2005)

Preston can prepare it the day after, and will cast it on Penny on AD+38.  If you want other information sooner, you can use the rings, or some lesser healing magic.  

Is Penny to remain in Sylvanus, or are there arrangements to bring her to Hyrwl/New Oceanus?


----------



## Xath (Jan 26, 2005)

Xath will go pick her up.  It'll take all of 12 seconds.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 26, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> Xath will go pick her up.  It'll take all of 12 seconds.



 Is there a way to get our times/day increased on the boots of teleportation?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 26, 2005)

Also - I don't think that Penny will be upset with *us*... she will be angry, yes.  We certainly did not make her carry this burden - she chose to.  Our fight is her fight as well.

... or maybe that is wishful thinking.


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 26, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Is there a way to get our times/day increased on the boots of teleportation?



 Nope.


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 26, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Also - I don't think that Penny will be upset with *us*... she will be angry, yes.  We certainly did not make her carry this burden - she chose to.  Our fight is her fight as well.
> 
> ... or maybe that is wishful thinking.



 That's about right.  She's right pissed about what happened (but at those who did it), as you will fight out in due time, as soon as she is able to speak.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 26, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> That's about right.  She's right pissed about what happened (but at those who did it), as you will fight out in due time, as soon as she is able to speak.



 fight out? or find out?  I'm confused...


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 26, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> fight out? or find out?  I'm confused...



 Find out. Just a typo.  That, at least,* shouldn't * be a fight.


----------



## Laurel (Jan 26, 2005)

So Xath gets Penny from Sylvannus to Hywrl AD +37.

AD +38 Preston casts regenerate on Penny.

We meet with her to find out what happened.  I think we can wait till the regen happens the next day to question her.


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 26, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> So Xath gets Penny from Sylvannus to Hywrl AD +37.
> 
> AD +38 Preston casts regenerate on Penny.
> 
> We meet with her to find out what happened.  I think we can wait till the regen happens the next day to question her.



 Sounds good to me.  When do you want to actually play out the questioning?  E-mail, boards, or in-session this weekend?


----------



## Xath (Jan 27, 2005)

I say let's start a gmail.


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 27, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> I say let's start a gmail.



 OK.  Other thoughts/opinions?


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 27, 2005)

*Notice of House Rule Change:*

Non-permanent equipment bonuses that add to Charisma (or directly to one's leadership score) can now be considered part of a character's Leadership rating.  

Items that only add to Charisma-based checks still do not count toward a character's Leadership rating (ie, it cannot increase the number of followers and/or level of cohort the leader has).  

Followers are now allowed to take PC class levels, as the Leader sees fit.  A first level follower can have a single level in a PC class, a second level can have 2 levels, etc.  



Let me know if you have any questions, or if you want clarification about a piece of equipment that you possess.


----------



## Laurel (Jan 27, 2005)

At end of game- Archonus was able to get the mercs and get his wishlist equipment, right?  He was just down at 0 then?......


----------



## Laurel (Jan 27, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Sounds good to me. When do you want to actually play out the questioning? E-mail, boards, or in-session this weekend?



Don't mind anywhich way for me.  
Can we reserve the right to ask more questions when session begins next (in case anyone not there for back and forth does have a question)?  Basically a call Penny back into the room to ask her whatever......


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 27, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> At end of game- Archonus was able to get the mercs and get his wishlist equipment, right?  He was just down at 0 then?......



 Yep - Archonus is (I believe) currently destitute.  



> Don't mind anywhich way for me.
> Can we reserve the right to ask more questions when session begins next (in case anyone not there for back and forth does have a question)? Basically a call Penny back into the room to ask her whatever......



Of course, as long as the characters are in a location where Penny is accessible - you can't, for instance, call her into a room at Caer Albion or Sylvanus if she is in Hyrwl.


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 27, 2005)

On another note, any comments on the map(s) I attached at the top of this page?


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 27, 2005)

On another another note (heh) do you/we want to keep calling Hyrwl/New Oceanus "Hyrwl/New Oceanus?"  Both names are valid, but it's hardly something that you want passed into legend, if you know what I mean.  It's not something that's really on the forefront of anyone's concerns (at least, I don't think so) but changing the name(s) or just picking one of the existing ones might be a good symbolic gesture for the kingdom.

Rhynn City?  Phoenixton?  Caer Rhynn?  Hyrwl?  New Oceanus? Oceanus?  Jainesville?  Capitol City?  Giant's Head?  That-place-where-the-Circle-of-the-Phoenix-sleeps-sometimes-when-they-aren't-adventuring?  

Most of my suggestions are silly, and should not be considered.  What do you guys think?


----------



## Laurel (Jan 27, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> On another another note (heh) do you/we want to keep calling Hyrwl/New Oceanus "Hyrwl/New Oceanus?" Both names are valid, but it's hardly something that you want passed into legend, if you know what I mean. It's not something that's really on the forefront of anyone's concerns (at least, I don't think so) but changing the name(s) or just picking one of the existing ones might be a good symbolic gesture for the kingdom.
> 
> Rhynn City? Phoenixton? Caer Rhynn? Hyrwl? New Oceanus? Oceanus? Jainesville? Capitol City? Giant's Head? That-place-where-the-Circle-of-the-Phoenix-sleeps-sometimes-when-they-aren't-adventuring?
> 
> Most of my suggestions are silly, and should not be considered. What do you guys think?



I like the last one best- so it shall be known as Tpwtcotpsswtana 

What about keeping it as the inner city/palace area remains Hywrl.  The total encompassing area, however, is New Oceanus.  When referring to the city as a whole it is Hywrl, if someone is stating that Jaine is basically in the inner bailey of the city, then she is in Hywrl.... but that kind of sounds dumb now that I look back at it.... I don't know kind of like keeping both names somehow, and not coming up with anything Pheonix or Jaine related that would sound instead.  
Unless we want to add in the past and future possible rulers of the direct area-- Shadowvale or Woodville  hehehehe- okay not Woodville!
To the great tombs that will be there: Caer Pala (Pendra, Apecto, Afrin, Link)?


----------



## Laurel (Jan 27, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> On another note, any comments on the map(s) I attached at the top of this page?



At glance they & that idea looks fine to me- have to print and look at closer at both for final vote from me though


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 27, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> I like the last one best- so it shall be known as Tpwtcotpsswtana
> 
> What about keeping it as the inner city/palace area remains Hywrl.  The total encompassing area, however, is New Oceanus.  When referring to the city as a whole it is Hywrl, if someone is stating that Jaine is basically in the inner bailey of the city, then she is in Hywrl.... but that kind of sounds dumb now that I look back at it.... I don't know kind of like keeping both names somehow, and not coming up with anything Pheonix or Jaine related that would sound instead.
> Unless we want to add in the past and future possible rulers of the direct area-- Shadowvale or Woodville  hehehehe- okay not Woodville!
> To the great tombs that will be there: Caer Pala (Pendra, Apecto, Afrin, Link)?



 I'm pretty sure that Shadowvale already is a town, somewhere.  Maybe it's Shadowdale, instead....

Anyway, just formalizing what Hyrwl is (the inner bailey) and New Oceanus is (the outer city) may be all that's necessary.  But I'm definitely still willing to entertain other ideas. 

Of course, this does bring up a related question - Is Hyrwl (or whatever we decide to call it) the permanent capital of any potential Phoenix Kingdom?  While it's already grown far beyond it's initial population, do you plan to move to capitol if more desirable real estate becomes viable?  If so, much of this is probably moot.


----------



## Laurel (Jan 27, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure that Shadowvale already is a town, somewhere. Maybe it's Shadowdale, instead.....



 Over in Alderia- Shadowdale. Sorry didn't look at the map first.


> Anyway, just formalizing what Hyrwl is (the inner bailey) and New Oceanus is (the outer city) may be all that's necessary. But I'm definitely still willing to entertain other ideas.



 No power stuggles this way 


> Of course, this does bring up a related question - Is Hyrwl (or whatever we decide to call it) the permanent capital of any potential Phoenix Kingdom? While it's already grown far beyond it's initial population, do you plan to move to capitol if more desirable real estate becomes viable? If so, much of this is probably moot.



Personally depends on what comes available and how liveable it will be. So far this is still choice- middle of future queendom, Port area close by, becoming more defensible by the day, and almost all new buildings.
But retaking over another city and settign it up as place of power works with the whole rising from the ashes theme......

If we keep it New Oceanus, then if Oceanus is ever rebuilt (as it is a good place for a port city and first line of defense for inland areas) it would have to be renamed then.  Having a York England and a New York US are different then having two cities right next to each other one labeled new.


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 27, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Over in Alderia- Shadowdale. Sorry didn't look at the map first.
> No power stuggles this way
> Personally depends on what comes available and how liveable it will be. So far this is still choice- middle of future queendom, Port area close by, becoming more defensible by the day, and almost all new buildings.
> But retaking over another city and settign it up as place of power works with the whole rising from the ashes theme......
> ...



 Well, if you do decide to essentially give up Oceanus as a habitable place, you can probably just start calling New Oceanus "Oceanus" and call the original "Old Oceanus" or "The Fallen City" or whatever.


----------



## Laurel (Jan 27, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Well, if you do decide to essentially give up Oceanus as a habitable place, you can probably just start calling New Oceanus "Oceanus" and call the original "Old Oceanus" or "The Fallen City" or whatever.



Where's the fun in that- New Oceanus=Old Hywrl and The Fallen City=Oceanus
Then there can be mysteries and confusion in future generations as to why it was done and where the names came from 

From what I heard last weekend I'm not sure Duke and Duchess Greyclaw are willing to just let Oceanus go into the great rubble


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 27, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Where's the fun in that- New Oceanus=Old Hywrl and The Fallen City=Oceanus
> Then there can be mysteries and confusion in future generations as to why it was done and where the names came from
> 
> From what I heard last weekend I'm not sure Duke and Duchess Greyclaw are willing to just let Oceanus go into the great rubble



 Willing or not, I am not sure anyone (for a generation, at least) is going to want to live there.  

But time will tell!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 28, 2005)

I think we should keep the name Hyrwl - if only for Chris'/Link's sake... it's a piece of the old game; I think it shoud stay.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 28, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Where's the fun in that- New Oceanus=Old Hywrl and The Fallen City=Oceanus
> Then there can be mysteries and confusion in future generations as to why it was done and where the names came from
> 
> From what I heard last weekend I'm not sure Duke and Duchess Greyclaw are willing to just let Oceanus go into the great rubble



 No - Justice understands that Oceanus may, indeed be lost... or at least, for the moment, it is not of utmost importance.

Liz on the other hand is quite fond of the idea of her character having TWO palaces... afterall, what's better than one palace... That's right: two palaces.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 28, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> I say let's start a gmail.



 Gmail works if it is on Friday or Tuesday.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 28, 2005)

*Banner/useless rambling...*

I know we've gone over the banner designs a bunch of times...

But, this morning as I was rummaging through my Favorites - I found the link to SteelWeaver (www.steelweaver.com).

SteelWeaver has, in the past, made enormous banners out of chainmail that are incredibly beautiful... so, for fun and profit (or maybe just fun because we don't get paid to game), does anyone mind if we pretend our banners are like this?

I really like the silvery one with the lion - but, obviously, we would replace the lion with the phoenix... and, I also like the gold as opposed to the two silvers (which is why I posted the funky chinese bird thing).

Aren't they freakin' cool?!


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 28, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I know we've gone over the banner designs a bunch of times...
> 
> But, this morning as I was rummaging through my Favorites - I found the link to SteelWeaver (www.steelweaver.com).
> 
> ...



 They are very cool.  But, as the point of a banner is that it be visible over long distances, these may not fit the bill.  Having 2 shades of silver (or even silver and gold-plated metal will just look like grey sheets at a quarter mile, or more.  

You're probably better, in a practical sense, going with bright cloths - but I don't see any reasons why you couldn't do something like this inside a throne room, or in a great hall, or something.


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 28, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Gmail works if it is on Friday or Tuesday.



 OK - I'd say that's a critical mass.  I will start it.


----------



## Laurel (Jan 28, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I know we've gone over the banner designs a bunch of times...
> 
> But, this morning as I was rummaging through my Favorites - I found the link to SteelWeaver (www.steelweaver.com).
> 
> ...



They are cool looking.... and something for Jaine's personal guard? Throne room type thing would be really cool and mark them when the times comes.... Speaking of which have we made/assigned Jaine a personal guard???  I know it was mentioned, but with needed people here and there an everywhere wasn't sure how that worked or should be worked or at this point not needed.

Back to the banner though- personally I don't really care except it really should somehow keep the red color.  All of the past top ideas agreed on banners all had gold/red/black themes with red being top.  Just paint on a mini and in the mind, but without the red in the banner or as the color of the pheonix army the whole point of L'Aurel's black and red cloth armor just hasn't made sense for the past few months.


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 28, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> They are cool looking.... and something for Jaine's personal guard? Throne room type thing would be really cool and mark them when the times comes.... Speaking of which have we made/assigned Jaine a personal guard???  I know it was mentioned, but with needed people here and there an everywhere wasn't sure how that worked or should be worked or at this point not needed.
> 
> Back to the banner though- personally I don't really care except it really should somehow keep the red color.  All of the past top ideas agreed on banners all had gold/red/black themes with red being top.  Just paint on a mini and in the mind, but without the red in the banner or as the color of the pheonix army the whole point of L'Aurel's black and red cloth armor just hasn't made sense for the past few months.



 Red/orange/gold/yellow are definitely the phoenix-y colors that come to mind (for me, anyway)

As for a personal guard, I would imagine that (at the moment) they are just some of the veteran soldiers from Korienne's unit, or some of the more decorated units from the Battle of the Alder's Forest.  Probably a combination, really.  

As of now, the Queen's Guard is not a formal unit...they just try to put the best guys around her so she doesn't get killed.  Archonus has also requested the opportunity to post some of his own guards around her - Warforged, not undead.  I'll let you decide if you'll approve that or not.  

In the Falcon Kingdom, the King is guarded by members of the First Talon - the Kingshield.  You can start up an identical organization, make up your own thing, or just leave the situation as is.  

What do you think?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 28, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> OK - I'd say that's a critical mass.  I will start it.



 When?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 28, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> They are very cool.  But, as the point of a banner is that it be visible over long distances, these may not fit the bill.  Having 2 shades of silver (or even silver and gold-plated metal will just look like grey sheets at a quarter mile, or more.
> 
> You're probably better, in a practical sense, going with bright cloths - but I don't see any reasons why you couldn't do something like this inside a throne room, or in a great hall, or something.



 I realize they aren't super practical... but, practicality was not my main concern in posting... was just sharing something that I thought was really cool with the rest of the group.


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 28, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Red/orange/gold/yellow are definitely the phoenix-y colors that come to mind (for me, anyway)
> 
> As for a personal guard, I would imagine that (at the moment) they are just some of the veteran soldiers from Korienne's unit, or some of the more decorated units from the Battle of the Alder's Forest.  Probably a combination, really.
> 
> ...



 I do think they would make good official banners for the personal guard, which will rarely need to use them on the battlefield.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 28, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> I do think they would make good official banners for the personal guard, which will rarely need to use them on the battlefield.



 Like I said, I was not suggesting they be the big battle banners.  That is absolutly ridiculous.

I just thought they were really cool.

Additionally, the metal can be dyed red or yellow to contrast the silver.


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 28, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> When?



 Just now.


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 28, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Like I said, I was not suggesting they be the big battle banners.  That is absolutly ridiculous.
> 
> I just thought they were really cool.
> 
> Additionally, the metal can be dyed red or yellow to contrast the silver.



 I think using them in the throne room, and perhaps as the banners for the Queen's Personal Guard are going to be best use of them.  Consider it done.  Now, what's the Phoenix Kingdom's banner look like?  The personal guard?


----------



## Laurel (Jan 28, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Red/orange/gold/yellow are definitely the phoenix-y colors that come to mind (for me, anyway)
> 
> As for a personal guard, I would imagine that (at the moment) they are just some of the veteran soldiers from Korienne's unit, or some of the more decorated units from the Battle of the Alder's Forest. Probably a combination, really.
> 
> ...



AB is her husband and he is not asking to put undead on it, personally, L'Aurel trusts him so if he wants to okay by me.

With the foundations being set it may be good to go ahead and start a formal group as her guard even just a five to ten team.  I love the idea of all that flashing as the walk in for grand occations- blind those around  and also achieves the goal of no one can out shine or out do Jaine's entrance- oh yeah!

Names- Throne's Wing  --following true throne not the male or female sittign in it, and wing since our stuff is all about the birds  But just first thing that came to mind


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 28, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> I think using them in the throne room, and perhaps as the banners for the Queen's Personal Guard are going to be best use of them.  Consider it done.  Now, what's the Phoenix Kingdom's banner look like?  The personal guard?



 I think the Lion banner in the pics is really cool - but with a Phoenix and not a lion...

However, there are a bunch of drawings/designs that I made long ago...


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 28, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Red/orange/gold/yellow are definitely the phoenix-y colors that come to mind (for me, anyway)
> 
> As for a personal guard, I would imagine that (at the moment) they are just some of the veteran soldiers from Korienne's unit, or some of the more decorated units from the Battle of the Alder's Forest.  Probably a combination, really.
> 
> ...



 I dig Throne's Wing.  Some cool words that could be worked into the Queen's guard name...

Celtic:
Rige = soverignty
Awenyddion = inspired ones

I also like names like "Throne's Eye" and "Throne's Flame"...

The current kingdom has Talons - what do we want to have?  Flames? Beaks? Wings? 

However, I think having a "circle" that oversees each of the divisions of the armed forces would be cool.  Each member of the "circle" would represent the character classes of the Circle of the Phoenix.  Of course, the characters would be specalized in their field... but, having a representation of our classes as important to military leadership can, in a way, have our characters live on forever.


----------



## Laurel (Jan 28, 2005)

rather then doing a whole OoC thing in the e-mail just putting it here

Sleight of hand: minimum 1 rank since it's dex based so base it +11 minimum

Rolling....12... minimum total is 23.

Sorry don't have my char. sheet, so best I can figure it to be.  I think I have more ranks, but can't say for sure...


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 28, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I dig Throne's Wing. Some cool words that could be worked into the Queen's guard name...
> 
> Celtic:
> Rige = soverignty
> Awenyddion = inspired ones



These are all pretty cool.  Rige is pronounced "R-eye-j" (all one syllable), and Awenyddion is pronounced Au-WEN-ith-yon.  



> The current kingdom has Talons - what do we want to have? Flames? Beaks? Wings?



 You can have Talons, too...it would certainly emphasize continuity, and would thematically lay claim to the "true" throne, at least. 



> However, I think having a "circle" that oversees each of the divisions of the armed forces would be cool. Each member of the "circle" would represent the character classes of the Circle of the Phoenix. Of course, the characters would be specalized in their field... but, having a representation of our classes as important to military leadership can, in a way, have our characters live on forever.



Interesting idea.  What would they do?  Remember (as you should all know) the more people that have input into a decision, the less likely a decision is to get made.  Not always a strength in military matters, though I suppose it can be.


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 28, 2005)

She doesn't notice, and does not appear to have walked the shadow path.  She's scale-free.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 28, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> These are all pretty cool.  Rige is pronounced "R-eye-j" (all one syllable), and Awenyddion is pronounced Au-WEN-ith-yon.
> 
> You can have Talons, too...it would certainly emphasize continuity, and would thematically lay claim to the "true" throne, at least.
> 
> Interesting idea.  What would they do?  Remember (as you should all know) the more people that have input into a decision, the less likely a decision is to get made.  Not always a strength in military matters, though I suppose it can be.



 Maybe form 6 branches - one of the six members of the overseeing "circle" will be the leader of one of the branches...

I don't know... just making stuff up.


----------



## Laurel (Jan 28, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> These are all pretty cool. Rige is pronounced "R-eye-j" (all one syllable), and Awenyddion is pronounced Au-WEN-ith-yon.
> 
> You can have Talons, too...it would certainly emphasize continuity, and would thematically lay claim to the "true" throne, at least.



What about Jaine's personal guard = Throne's Shield

Using past naming convention would definately work, just change any King to Throne.  We are behind the throne and fight for the true throne of the realm not the king.  Something to pass on   Also easy for the simpler people to figure out.  If they know the king's ranks and orders and such they will have an easier time figuring out this new way... easier for transition 




> Interesting idea. What would they do? Remember (as you should all know) the more people that have input into a decision, the less likely a decision is to get made. Not always a strength in military matters, though I suppose it can be.



I like the idea of each of us essentially representing each of the six branches of the Talons somehow.


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 28, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> What about Jaine's personal guard = Throne's Shield
> 
> Using past naming convention would definately work, just change any King to Throne.  We are behind the throne and fight for the true throne of the realm not the king.  Something to pass on   Also easy for the simpler people to figure out.  If they know the king's ranks and orders and such they will have an easier time figuring out this new way... easier for transition
> 
> ...



 6 branches are interesting.  There are currently 13.


----------



## Xath (Jan 28, 2005)

I think the system of 13 works very well.  If we cut it down to 6, we're losing alot of ground.  I like the idea of having the basis being the circle, but I think we shoudl throw relavent NPC's in there as well.  The 13 talons are:

The 13 Talons are referred to by number as often as they are by title.  Both are below.  All are allowed to possess and use steeldrakes.   
1) Kingshield (Bodyguards)
2.) Whitemage (Clerics and Healers) 
3.) Horselords (Heavy and Light Cavalry) 
4.) Hunters (Trackers/Spies)  
5.) Shipmasters (Elite Naval and Marine Units)
6.) Redmage (Sorcerers) 
7.) Loremasters (Librarians/Teachers/Bards/Lorekeepers)
8.) Builders (Engineers)
9.) Scouts (Rogues/Spies/Very light infantry)
10.) Blades (Elite swordsmen and -women/Heavy Infantry)
11.) Berserkers (Shock troops/Extreme Climate Troops)
12.) Hawkflight (Aerial Cavalry/Falcon Riders) 
13.) Justices (Manhunters/Marshals/Traveling Lawmen/Detectives) 

And with the new "eastern" influence of our Miagi-esque allies, a 14th talon of unarmed fighters might be a good thing too.  The Redmage talon should become the Mage Talon.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 29, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> I think the system of 13 works very well.  If we cut it down to 6, we're losing alot of ground.  I like the idea of having the basis being the circle, but I think we shoudl throw relavent NPC's in there as well.  The 13 talons are:
> 
> The 13 Talons are referred to by number as often as they are by title.  Both are below.  All are allowed to possess and use steeldrakes.
> 1) Kingshield (Bodyguards)
> ...



 As I said earlier - not making a formal suggestion.  Simply sharing a random thought that entered my brain while typing.

However, a 13-14 branch military is pretty extensive... allows for a lot of unsupervised actions.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 29, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> As I said earlier - not making a formal suggestion.  Simply sharing a random thought that entered my brain while typing.
> 
> However, a 13-14 branch military is pretty extensive... allows for a lot of unsupervised actions.



 I'm just throwing this out there - probably not an effective way or organizing things, but... for the fun of it:

May also want to divide Armed Forces/Military and Civil Servants into two groups... so, the Loremasters would no longer be "Talon"... 

Also - lots of the things are easily put into the same "department" while still maintaining their unique nature as a specalized unit.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 29, 2005)

Also, just talking to Kennon about all of this, and 13 Talon branches are in addition to all of the actual armies/armed forces... so, you have all 13 or 14 branches and then the Army of the Watch, etc...

So, you really have closer to 20 distinct "areas" of military, civil service, etc.  Thinking it may well be time to revise the way it is set up.


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 29, 2005)

Yes - the current structure is heavily steeped in tradition, though not necessarily an efficient way to organize a decent military.  It's certainly possible in this set up for the proverbial right hand to operate completely oblivious of what the left is doing.  You might have ten different kinds of units sent to the same area, or none (because leadership assumes someone else is taking care of it).  

Having a nobles council with oversight over the army and navy has helped somewhat, but the Talons are the Thrones Prerogative.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 31, 2005)

Justice is attempting to decide if it is worth expending resources to try to bring enough Apectan Bishops to Hyrwl to vote on a new head Bishop - hopefully, if we can stay far away from the King's influence, we can vote in someone who is *NOT* the King's personal religious advisor.

I'd like the opinions of the group as it would be a major undertaking.  Probably require lots of teleporting and the like... but, it may be worth it to prevent the King's advisor from taking over the highest position in the Apectan church...

Thoughts?


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 31, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Justice is attempting to decide if it is worth expending resources to try to bring enough Apectan Bishops to Hyrwl to vote on a new head Bishop - hopefully, if we can stay far away from the King's influence, we can vote in someone who is *NOT* the King's personal religious advisor.
> 
> I'd like the opinions of the group as it would be a major undertaking.  Probably require lots of teleporting and the like... but, it may be worth it to prevent the King's advisor from taking over the highest position in the Apectan church...
> 
> Thoughts?



 If you got all the bishops together for an honest election, the King's advisor would probably win (just so you know).  By all appearances, he's a devout priest, a learned scholar, and a powerful white mage - all good qualities for a High Bishop, or even Patriarch of the Church of the Light.

Now, all of that may be (probably is) a ruse - but that doesn't change the fact that that's what they see, and that that's how most of them would vote.


----------



## Xath (Jan 31, 2005)

Couldn't they _Detect Good_ on him and know something is wrong if he doesn't ping?  You'd think there would be some sort of ceremony where the proper tests were administered.


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 31, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> Couldn't they _Detect Good_ on him and know something is wrong if he doesn't ping?  You'd think there would be some sort of ceremony where the proper tests were administered.



 Because alignments can be so easily faked (either by the potential Bishop to hide his own alignment, or by others to make him a less attractive candidate) such tests are not administered.  Magic merely adds another layer of possible lies, making any such detections unreliable, at best.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 31, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> If you got all the bishops together for an honest election, the King's advisor would probably win (just so you know).  By all appearances, he's a devout priest, a learned scholar, and a powerful white mage - all good qualities for a High Bishop, or even Patriarch of the Church of the Light.
> 
> Now, all of that may be (probably is) a ruse - but that doesn't change the fact that that's what they see, and that that's how most of them would vote.



 I was hoping that the actual process would be lengthy... and, as the bishops were brough to Hyrwl or Caer M, they could slowly be worked on... would also give us time to research any negative aspects of the King's advisor... additionally, his connection to the king should be enough, with a decent diplomacy roll and the telling of The Story, could be enough to persuade them to vote for someone else...

The Bishop at Caer M (Bishop Carr) could be our official "Candidate"...


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Jan 31, 2005)

Has there been an attempt to deliver the message of the demise of the Patriarch to all of the voting Bishops?


----------



## The_Universe (Jan 31, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Has there been an attempt to deliver the message of the demise of the Patriarch to all of the voting Bishops?



 Not from Caer Albion, no.  They have what you might call _more pressing concerns_  



> I was hoping that the actual process would be lengthy... and, as the bishops were brough to Hyrwl or Caer M, they could slowly be worked on... would also give us time to research any negative aspects of the King's advisor... additionally, his connection to the king should be enough, with a decent diplomacy roll and the telling of The Story, could be enough to persuade them to vote for someone else...
> 
> The Bishop at Caer M (Bishop Carr) could be our official "Candidate"...



Typically, the process of choosing a bishop lasts no more than a few days, as obvious candidates should be well known, already - the only real problem is praying over who should be next (as well as some arguing, although most church officials would insist that it's mostly praying).  If you wish to lengthen the process, you must get all of the bishops in one place (including the ones you suspect to be corrupted), and somehow convince them that how the process has worked for a thousand years is insufficient in the present - and that they are perfectly alright remaining distant from their flocks (many of which are in mortal danger) for all of that added time.  

It's not impossible, but it's not going to be easy, either.  Even after all of your work, you still may end up with a bishop of whom you do not approve.


----------



## Laurel (Jan 31, 2005)

Why not just set up Preston as our head bishop.  After the war is over the king will be found out, and in the middle of all this we get dirt on the possible or soon to be head bishop of the apectin order, and so we can then at that point say you chose due to influence now truely pray and figure out who truely it should be in charge.  They get to deliberate again, and the 'light' tells them to pick Preston- by that point he will be very well known, and have more good and proper things under his belt plus being proven correct and hopefully we will have all the info necessary for them to admit him as a whole entity of the church.

Currently though, I didn't think bringing them all to Hywrl to vote.  No matter how high the diplomacy check the words and truth and validation must still be there, which currently we don't have completly.  If we push it now and fail, it could hurt worse then waiting and pushing when we have a)more power and b)evidence and facts they can't dispute.

We are trying to overthrow Tain's system in general.  After a big war generally the loser losses everything.  If his favor is known for this particular guy it will not go in his favor after the war is done and we are the winners 

But just my ramblings


----------



## Laurel (Jan 31, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I was hoping that the actual process would be lengthy... and, as the bishops were brough to Hyrwl or Caer M, they could slowly be worked on... would also give us time to research any negative aspects of the King's advisor... additionally, his connection to the king should be enough, with a decent diplomacy roll and the telling of The Story, could be enough to persuade them to vote for someone else...
> 
> The Bishop at Caer M (Bishop Carr) could be our official "Candidate"...



The truth is that to people outside Hywrl we are still the rebellion that is overtaking the king.  Not the good group overtaking a bad and wrongfully crowed king.  The refugees that just made it to us were shocked and surprised to find us to be that small group of rebels he had heard about a while ago and accusing the king.  As they stay, they will learn and hear about the devious and evil doings of the king and start to believe in our cause, but to the world at large the draconid army and the king are not one in the same.  We are starting to get the word out, but for the most part it is still very limited.  As Xath goes on her diplomacy missions to other cities, we will achieve a great step in this direction of bringing the correct news to people (if she's still going- mentioned two games ago?).

So unless most of the bishops for the light are within Hywrl already this will be at this point nearly impossible.  If I remember correctly we have een in contact with quite a few Apectin preists all who would have serious issues with Preston as he is known now.  His image has to change amongst them, only then could we pose him as the new head. 

Bishop Carr has a better likely hood of winning compared to Preston, but would he even want to try for it now?  Is he someone Justice would follow to lead her in her faith?


----------



## Laurel (Jan 31, 2005)

Just spot grouped the 13 and put some names with them.  Don't really like the names and some of the groupings myself, but all I could think of right now.

1) Shields--
Throneshield (Bodyguards)
Berserkers (Shock troops/Extreme Climate Troops)
Blades (Elite swordsmen and -women/Heavy Infantry)

2) Wings--
Horselords (Heavy and Light Cavalry)
Hawkflight (Aerial Cavalry/Falcon Riders) 

3) Talons--
Justices (Manhunters/Marshals/Traveling Lawmen/Detectives)

4) Beaks--
Whitemage (Clerics and Healers) 
Redmage (Sorcerers)
Loremasters (Librarians/Teachers/Bards/Lorekeepers)
Builders (Engineers)

5) Paths--
Shipmasters (Elite Naval and Marine Units)

6) Eyes--
Hunters (Trackers/Spies)
Scouts (Rogues/Spies/Very light infantry)

Personally, I have issues with the old kingdom's system.  There are groups that are together that don't need to nor seem like they should be together, and yet others that seem naturally they should go together yet they don't..... but then again I think like a non-military female 
We can go with some of the old names and references, but personally I would see the whole thing re-ordered into an easier system.

Also, remember even though those are the 13 listed, we now have 14 bluemages, 15 green mages, 16 the type Gertie mentioned.... by the end of just setting up the kingdom who knows how many more we will have.  But having these go under this, and hose go under that we can have 100 subgroups, or sub- sub groups but with Throne- six heads- 16 9or however many) heads and so forth.  This could also lessen the whole confusion on who does what or who should be doing something.  Groups can work together easier.

but just some more ramblings....


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Feb 1, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Not from Caer Albion, no.  They have what you might call _more pressing concerns_
> 
> Typically, the process of choosing a bishop lasts no more than a few days, as obvious candidates should be well known, already - the only real problem is praying over who should be next (as well as some arguing, although most church officials would insist that it's mostly praying).  If you wish to lengthen the process, you must get all of the bishops in one place (including the ones you suspect to be corrupted), and somehow convince them that how the process has worked for a thousand years is insufficient in the present - and that they are perfectly alright remaining distant from their flocks (many of which are in mortal danger) for all of that added time.
> 
> It's not impossible, but it's not going to be easy, either.  Even after all of your work, you still may end up with a bishop of whom you do not approve.



 When I said "The Process" - I meant the process of getting the Bishops TO Hyrwl...

However, I'm afraid that the King and his buddies will have done too much harm to the Church by the end of the war through the influence of the current Bishop stand-in... so, my initial thought was that it was very important to get someone that was at least impartial to the current goings on - if not sympathetic to our cause.

Indeed, Justice would put her faith in Bishop Carr.  He is a faithful and trustworthy man that has helped us quite a bit - bringing back L'Aurel and all...


----------



## Archon (Feb 1, 2005)

*Her Majesty's Royal Guard*

We should formalize Jaine's Royal Guard for two reasons....
1.) to incorporate her bodyguards into the standardization of the Phoenix Army. They may be pulled from the any of the military units currently allied under the Phoenix Banner, but once they swear their Oath to the Queen they follow no one's orders, not even the queens. I think for them to be most effective they should be able to say no to the queen(when her safety is at stake). This leads to number dizel...
2.) to carefully screen each individual Guardsman. Not only do they have to be approved by the Noble's Council, or since we lack a formalized council, The Circle but they have to be personally vouched for by a member of said council. Before they even get to council though, they must be capable (level 10 at least, but right now beggars can't be choosers), competent warriors (any class, preferablly "Martyr"   ) with a history of honorable and moral behavior (LG). 

anyway, my thoughts on it since it was mentioned earlier that we don't really have a formalized guard. it's just kind of Shadows and elite veterans of the various units.

i also suggest making Frairithier Captain of the Royal Guard seeing as how he makes all of the above requirments for the "Phoenix Praetorian"  Prestige Class. 
peice,
michols


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 1, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> When I said "The Process" - I meant the process of getting the Bishops TO Hyrwl...



OK.  How does that change matters?



> However, I'm afraid that the King and his buddies will have done too much harm to the Church by the end of the war through the influence of the current Bishop stand-in... so, my initial thought was that it was very important to get someone that was at least impartial to the current goings on - if not sympathetic to our cause.



 Think of it this way - communication channels are down over most of the kingdom, and anything *obviously* evil would draw suspicion onto the King's advisor (whose name is Arawn Carthusen).  The church is more likely to simply be destroyed before it's corrupted beyond repair.  



> Indeed, Justice would put her faith in Bishop Carr. He is a faithful and trustworthy man that has helped us quite a bit - bringing back L'Aurel and all...



If you recall, Bishop Carr does not like you, for that very reason.  He demanded that you leave Caer Melyn, in fact, because of your participation in the "unholy" ritual that brought L'Aurel back to you.


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 1, 2005)

Archon said:
			
		

> We should formalize Jaine's Royal Guard for two reasons....
> 1.) to incorporate her bodyguards into the standardization of the Phoenix Army. They may be pulled from the any of the military units currently allied under the Phoenix Banner, but once they swear their Oath to the Queen they follow no one's orders, not even the queens. I think for them to be most effective they should be able to say no to the queen(when her safety is at stake). This leads to number dizel...
> 2.) to carefully screen each individual Guardsman. Not only do they have to be approved by the Noble's Council, or since we lack a formalized council, The Circle but they have to be personally vouched for by a member of said council. Before they even get to council though, they must be capable (level 10 at least, but right now beggars can't be choosers), competent warriors (any class, preferablly "Martyr"   ) with a history of honorable and moral behavior (LG).
> 
> ...



 Other than the fact that the Queen's Guard have to take orders from _somebody_, so that corruption does not run rampant, this is a good idea. 

I think the oath is a particularly good idea, although Frarathir's talents are not precisely in the body-guard kind of range.  

How many men (or women, I suppose) do you want to have in the Queen's Guard /Throne's Shield/Whatever?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Feb 1, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> OK.  How does that change matters?
> 
> Think of it this way - communication channels are down over most of the kingdom, and anything *obviously* evil would draw suspicion onto the King's advisor (whose name is Arawn Carthusen).  The church is more likely to simply be destroyed before it's corrupted beyond repair.
> 
> If you recall, Bishop Carr does not like you, for that very reason.  He demanded that you leave Caer Melyn, in fact, because of your participation in the "unholy" ritual that brought L'Aurel back to you.



 I figured, though the time it took to bring all the bishops to Hyrwl, we could preach to them - let them see the rebellion for what it is... hopefully get the majority of them on our side... and then, once it comes time to vote, they would pick Bishop Carr...My hope was that we could repair the relationship with Bishop Carr that way...

But, we'll leave the situation as is with the Apectan Church.  I certainly don't like it... however, it doesn't seem that there's anything I can do to fix it.


----------



## Laurel (Feb 1, 2005)

Archon said:
			
		

> We should formalize Jaine's Royal Guard for two reasons....
> 1.) to incorporate her bodyguards into the standardization of the Phoenix Army. They may be pulled from the any of the military units currently allied under the Phoenix Banner, but once they swear their Oath to the Queen they follow no one's orders, not even the queens. I think for them to be most effective they should be able to say no to the queen(when her safety is at stake). This leads to number dizel...
> 2.) to carefully screen each individual Guardsman. Not only do they have to be approved by the Noble's Council, or since we lack a formalized council, The Circle but they have to be personally vouched for by a member of said council. Before they even get to council though, they must be capable (level 10 at least, but right now beggars can't be choosers), competent warriors (any class, preferablly "Martyr"  ) with a history of honorable and moral behavior (LG).
> 
> ...



I like the general idea you are tlakign about, and agree with the fact that her gaurd must be set up pronto 

Okay Martyr and LG I don't think have to be qualifications, they could be great things to look for but should not be requirements.... has L'Aurel ever acted unhonorable or unmoral?  She's not LG.  And just cause someone is LG doesn't mean they haven't done something less then perfect in the past or couldn't in the future. The alignment of good I can see, but not really the lawful part.

And you want Farathier in charge..... just kidding- just after reading all the qualifications then saw his name   could be a really good choice, and I'd vote for him, why not 

Also, they should follow the Throne's rules and orders.  Otherwise they are above the law, and it is just asking for issues down the line.  Hopefully they will gain trust within and amongst themselves and will be able to tell thier ruler -it may be better to do this instead.

Could we also add that the council member vouching for someone can not be vouching or have vouchued for x number serving or under question of nomination.  This may help not have one person who can manipulate the group and thus the throne through the guard.  If everyone were to stay upstanding and perfect and trustworthy not a problem, but having seen Tain's deviousness we wouldn't want to give someone that power again if we can help it.


----------



## Laurel (Feb 1, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I figured, though the time it took to bring all the bishops to Hyrwl, we could preach to them - let them see the rebellion for what it is... hopefully get the majority of them on our side... and then, once it comes time to vote, they would pick Bishop Carr...My hope was that we could repair the relationship with Bishop Carr that way...
> 
> But, we'll leave the situation as is with the Apectan Church. I certainly don't like it... however, it doesn't seem that there's anything I can do to fix it.



Um- I don't think anyone but Tain and his people LIKE what is happening. Preston for example I doubt is jumping for joy. And just because we are not running around with the tabard of the clerical Apectin order does not mean we don't care about the corruption or that we are okay with letting the church suffer.

Also, your are probably right in that there is nothing Justice can do right now, but perhaps later there will be something we can all help with and correct the situation- making a reforged and stronger church bacause of it.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Feb 1, 2005)

I realize there isn't wide-spread joy over the situation.  Just expressing my extreme distaste and frustration for the situation because I really wish that I could do something about it...    I'm sure all the characters have something like that.

Justice is already upset with the church for excommunicating Preston and Dorn/refusing to admit that Thane had a child... this just adds to her extreme anger.  *grumbling*


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 1, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I figured, though the time it took to bring all the bishops to Hyrwl, we could preach to them - let them see the rebellion for what it is... hopefully get the majority of them on our side... and then, once it comes time to vote, they would pick Bishop Carr...My hope was that we could repair the relationship with Bishop Carr that way...
> 
> But, we'll leave the situation as is with the Apectan Church.  I certainly don't like it... however, it doesn't seem that there's anything I can do to fix it.



 You certainly _could_ do that - but the risks are many, and the chance of a postive return relatively low.  You have an excellent diplomacy score...but you'd still have to get them to you, and keep them with you long enough to preach the glories of the Phoenix Kingdom to them...

All while the war rages.  

It's a difficult, undesirable situation.  Make the best of it, but even the Circle of the Phoenix can't win every battle.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Feb 1, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> I like the general idea you are tlakign about, and agree with the fact that her gaurd must be set up pronto
> 
> Okay Martyr and LG I don't think have to be qualifications, they could be great things to look for but should not be requirements.... has L'Aurel ever acted unhonorable or unmoral?  She's not LG.  And just cause someone is LG doesn't mean they haven't done something less then perfect in the past or couldn't in the future. The alignment of good I can see, but not really the lawful part.
> 
> ...



 I don't think the class is necessarily important.  However, I do agree that LG should be a necessity.


----------



## Archon (Feb 1, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> I like the general idea you are tlakign about, and agree with the fact that her gaurd must be set up pronto
> 
> Okay Martyr and LG I don't think have to be qualifications, they could be great things to look for but should not be requirements.... has L'Aurel ever acted unhonorable or unmoral?  She's not LG.  And just cause someone is LG doesn't mean they haven't done something less then perfect in the past or couldn't in the future. The alignment of good I can see, but not really the lawful part.
> 
> ...




i like the additions and the distinction between serving the "Queen" and serving the "Throne". It should be ok if the Guard serves the Throne. As far as the LG requirment, i'd just prefer it but after thinking about it, i mentioned flexibility in my post and you can't have much flexibility if all the guards are of a similar mindset.


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 1, 2005)

Archon said:
			
		

> i like the additions and the distinction between serving the "Queen" and serving the "Throne". It should be ok if the Guard serves the Throne. As far as the LG requirment, i'd just prefer it but after thinking about it, i mentioned flexibility in my post and you can't have much flexibility if all the guards are of a similar mindset.



 I was just thinking about this as well - for bodyguards, Ideally you'd want CG, in D&D terms.  People who aren't afraid to do whatever it takes to make sure the Right result occurs....

And if the bodyguards are exclusively bodyguards, they should serve individuals (and not the conceptual throne).  That way, if the Queen abdicates due to age (or something) she can keep her guard, just as her child(ren) would have their own.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Feb 1, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> I was just thinking about this as well - for bodyguards, Ideally you'd want CG, in D&D terms.  People who aren't afraid to do whatever it takes to make sure the Right result occurs....
> 
> And if the bodyguards are exclusively bodyguards, they should serve individuals (and not the conceptual throne).  That way, if the Queen abdicates due to age (or something) she can keep her guard, just as her child(ren) would have their own.



 I suppose this is true... but, seems that CG doesn't allow a lot of room to respect the Law... not really a second thought at breaking it.


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 1, 2005)

Well, is that ok for a group of people whose sole purpose is to keep the ruler alive?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Feb 1, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Well, is that ok for a group of people whose sole purpose is to keep the ruler alive?



 If it's okay for them to operate outside the Law, I suppose...

But, I thought their purpose was to protect the Throne and not the specific leader.  Doing *anything* to keep the ruler alive is not always good for the Throne - as we have learned.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Feb 1, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> If it's okay for them to operate outside the Law, I suppose...
> 
> But, I thought their purpose was to protect the Throne and not the specific leader.  Doing *anything* to keep the ruler alive is not always good for the Throne - as we have learned.



 The only reason I say this is... I read a book once where the king has an elite force called the Blades guarding him... they are dedicated specifically to keeping the king alive... the king eventually uses that devotion to further his plot to become immortal... there's canabalism and a bunch of other gross stuff...

And, I know Kennon read that book... and I don't want him getting any bright ideas for a future campaign.  

So, thinking that having them be dedicated specifically to the welfare of the current ruler is not specifically a good thing... having LG people may create a stronger dedication to the preservation of the Throne and help to avoid corrupting it. *shrugs*


----------



## Laurel (Feb 1, 2005)

So we meet these ninjas and they are just starvingbut feel it is rulers fault.  So they infiltrate and pull a knife and have it at her throat.

Would you want a LG around or just a good with great credientials?  Personally I would rather have someone who will just kill the guy and save the life of the ruler, not someone who will have to sit there and debate/talk some guy down.  What if the person is just angry about being hungry- LG can't kill them or they aren't lawful good and then they get discharged from service since thier alignment has changed from doing thier job.  

Primary objective for these people should be protect the ruler no if ands or buts.

The safty net is in the need for voucher of thier personality and service by someone high up, and also the aspect of good within a person and with the fact that no one can just rise to the ranks they have to prove to lots of people (the council) who and what kind of person they are.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Feb 1, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> So we meet these ninjas and they are just starvingbut feel it is rulers fault.  So they infiltrate and pull a knife and have it at her throat.
> 
> Would you want a LG around or just a good with great credientials?  Personally I would rather have someone who will just kill the guy and save the life of the ruler, not someone who will have to sit there and debate/talk some guy down.  What if the person is just angry about being hungry- LG can't kill them or they aren't lawful good and then they get discharged from service since thier alignment has changed from doing thier job.
> 
> ...



 Well - there needs to be a check on them.  Blind devotion to the individual can really be bad if the individual ends up corrupt.

Suggestion?


----------



## Laurel (Feb 1, 2005)

*WEEEEEeeeeeeeee- mindfuz *

What about this:
They serve the throne, as I figure that is mostly what our charter or regulations will keep phrasing things.

They follow the rules and orders of who sits on that throne (not necessarily literally).  Tain sits on the throne, but Jaine sits on the rightful throne, so in this case the throne they would follow is Jaine.

The council will give requests, terms and have conferences with the throne, however again this applies then to who occupies the throne.

This would not necessarily have stopped Tain's rise to power, but it could have given us and others more ways to stop him.  Simply by the whole throne issue and no one following Queen, King, Regent, Consort, Baby, or anysuch term, but the throne.  This also allows for any of the above (most likely King or Queen ) to rule without having to look at things differently or having things in aptly applied- King's shield for example would be odd should a Queen be leading.....

So to sum up a long and possibly confusing ramble:
In all that we put down on paper, everything is ruled over by the throne.


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 1, 2005)

I have read the book...and several others in the same series. 

But, think of it this way - if the King or Queen is corrupt, their bodyguards are really the least of your worries...they have a great deal more power than merely over their bodyguards.  

On the other hand, if the King or Queen is *not* corrupt, do you want to hamper what their bodyguards can and cannot do?  

Quite frankly, I am not sure that alignment should effect it one way or another....the importat part is that the bodyguards will try to keep the ruler(s) alive.


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 1, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> What about this:
> They serve the throne, as I figure that is mostly what our charter or regulations will keep phrasing things.
> 
> They follow the rules and orders of who sits on that throne (not necessarily literally).  Tain sits on the throne, but Jaine sits on the rightful throne, so in this case the throne they would follow is Jaine.
> ...



 Just to introduce a hypothetical, here - what if the council is corrupt, and the king or queen is not? 

Bodyguards should be loyal to people, not concepts.  You have other warriors that can fight for ideals, and strategic goals, and all of those other things - but the only thing a bodyguard HAS to be concerned over is the survival of their ward.


----------



## Laurel (Feb 1, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Well - there needs to be a check on them. Blind devotion to the individual can really be bad if the individual ends up corrupt.
> 
> Suggestion?



There is a check- the rest of the army, the rest of the population, the ruler themselves, the council who supply the names, the other commanders/generals.

Tain did not gain power by having only his personal guard blind with devotion and following him for no other reason.

I ask you- suggestion?

You posed having LG as thier check-- Having LG guards does not change that the ruler may be corrupt nor does it change that LG person could blindly follow a corrupt fellow.  Look at the religious people all over Ares who are LG yet have done wrong.  Look at all those LG people who follow Tain.  LG doesn't make them less suceptable to blind devotion following.

So what would you suggest?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Feb 1, 2005)

I agree.  Just don't want a large group of really powerful people to have a blind devotion to a single individual... that's always dangerous.  

Mik - you seem to have a pretty large interest in this... maybe you can come up with a basic structure and see what Kennon and the rest of the group think?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Feb 1, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> There is a check- the rest of the army, the rest of the population, the ruler themselves, the council who supply the names, the other commanders/generals.
> 
> Tain did not gain power by having only his personal guard blind with devotion and following him for no other reason.
> 
> ...



 I don't exactly have any suggestions... when I do, I always share them - which is why I asked the rest of you.

I wasn't using Tain as an example - was referencing a book that Kennon and I have both read where the king's guard - out of blind devotion to him - is able to carrying out vast atrocities.

Your last couple posts have been very confusing... don't think I understand what you are trying to say, Kat... could you further explain what you mean about vouching/council approval?  I'm very lost.


----------



## Laurel (Feb 1, 2005)

*very broad outline*



			
				The_Universe said:
			
		

> Bodyguards should be loyal to people, not concepts. You have other warriors that can fight for ideals, and strategic goals, and all of those other things - but the only thing a bodyguard HAS to be concerned over is the survival of their ward.



I agree with the above, but also would liek to see something ourside the rulers domain something to keep them in check, something to question them.

So what about this:

Throne's Shield- bodyguards elected by council to protect ruler. guard follows orders of ruler, but above all is the protection of that individuals life. Head of Throne's shield divides group as he wishes (and with rulers concent) how they wish -who guards others in royal family, who guards rulers that have stepped down, and such.

Talon Justice's- serve the Throne. Go through country side as they did before, but they are the check for the ruler. The person in charge of them sits on council as conscience for throne. They still have laws that bind them, but like the US's military articles. They do not work under king or queens ruling. Council and ruler can vote to have head Talon dismissed.

With a vote of council and head talon justice the ruler can be removed. Thier heir apparent gains throne.

Not sure I like the last part almost asking for corruption and problems, but trying to see what people may have issues with. It would allow for corruption to be stopped since there is almost absolute rule so long as you stay in favor.

Mik, this is your original we are working off of and I liked it, so I am trying to keep most of the stuff


----------



## Laurel (Feb 1, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I wasn't using Tain as an example - was referencing a book that Kennon and I have both read where the king's guard - out of blind devotion to him - is able to carrying out vast atrocities.



I never stated that you did. I have no idea what book or what reference so no I was not going to question or allude to anything there. I was referencing the power/ruler that started this whole mess for us in game. And I was just stating from that point.



> Your last couple posts have been very confusing... don't think I understand what you are trying to say, Kat... could you further explain what you mean about vouching/council approval? I'm very lost.



From Mik's orginial proposition/idea:
"2.) to carefully screen each individual Guardsman. Not only do they have to be approved by the Noble's Council, or since we lack a formalized council, The Circle but they have to be personally vouched for by a member of said council."

I am just keep that part in, as it seemed a major point from Mik's description and one point I very much agree with.

Does that help?


----------



## Laurel (Feb 1, 2005)

Looking over alignments in the SRD and had to share this one:
"Lawful neutral is the best alignment you can be because it means you are reliable and honorable without being a zealot."


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Feb 1, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Looking over alignments in the SRD and had to share this one:
> "Lawful neutral is the best alignment you can be because it means you are reliable and honorable without being a zealot."



 That is very helpful..

Mik what do you think about the LG, CG, and LN thing?


----------



## Archon (Feb 1, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Looking over alignments in the SRD and had to share this one:
> "Lawful neutral is the best alignment you can be because it means you are reliable and honorable without being a zealot."




you mentioned what i was just about to.
Maybe LG isn't the best alignment for a bodyguard. LN buy it's nature lends itself to a soldier who follows orders, maybe not zealously, but without asking questions. Now, i like your checks and balances so far, it seems fair. As far as the Phoenix Shield goes the bottom line is that they need to be professionals. They need to be trained not just to protect but to kill. They have to be able to not just "re-"act but to "act". They need to be able to kill. Now, being lawful good doesn't keep you from being able to kill, it just means that when you do you need a good reason. Alignment is a sticky subject. I believe a bodyguard could easily be lawful good and be able to kill in the name of protection. 
SO, what should our guys be...
LG ensures dedication, devotion and honor. 
NG and CG offer differnet ways of handling situations and gives us flexibility but also add an element of instability. 
In conclussion i think that the Phoenix Shield should be a pillar and it should portray a feeling of security not just physically but mentally. I'm sticking with my original statment. They should be LG BUT they would take orders from the queen, just like everybody else. 
Now, should they serve the Individual or the Throne?
The Throne. 
In case of corruption they would become the Kingdoms first failsafe. 
The kingdom comes first. If the ruler falters, another can be found.


----------



## Laurel (Feb 1, 2005)

Honestly, I think the whole alignment req. should be cut or just leave it as good.  CG, LG, LN whoever can join if they have the support and trust of others.  I just don't see how a LG will do a better job then another alignment (minus evil types).... it may also help to have multiple types within the system.  Good seems in general to be the key, someone who will not willfully harm something and has morals.

For an in game reason- alignment is hard to figure out.  It can be masked, undetected, or falsified.

Go with what you think though 

Mik does pheonix shield = bodyguards?  Just want to get your naming terms


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Feb 1, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Honestly, I think the whole alignment req. should be cut or just leave it as good.  CG, LG, LN whoever can join if they have the support and trust of others.  I just don't see how a LG will do a better job then another alignment (minus evil types).... it may also help to have multiple types within the system.  Good seems in general to be the key, someone who will not willfully harm something and has morals.
> 
> For an in game reason- alignment is hard to figure out.  It can be masked, undetected, or falsified.
> 
> ...



 I think, if we are going to do the whole "Phoenix" thing as a naming scheme the Phoenix Shield should be the main Army.


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 1, 2005)

Archon said:
			
		

> you mentioned what i was just about to.
> Maybe LG isn't the best alignment for a bodyguard. LN buy it's nature lends itself to a soldier who follows orders, maybe not zealously, but without asking questions. Now, i like your checks and balances so far, it seems fair. As far as the Phoenix Shield goes the bottom line is that they need to be professionals. They need to be trained not just to protect but to kill. They have to be able to not just "re-"act but to "act". They need to be able to kill. Now, being lawful good doesn't keep you from being able to kill, it just means that when you do you need a good reason. Alignment is a sticky subject. I believe a bodyguard could easily be lawful good and be able to kill in the name of protection.
> SO, what should our guys be...
> LG ensures dedication, devotion and honor.
> ...



 Then again, if the bodyguards become corrupt, they become the first danger to the king or queen...

Something to think about.


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 1, 2005)

In all, you have to assume that no one involved will be perfect - or even close to it.  So, assuming a group of imperfect people guarding another imperfect person, what do you want from them?  Are they guarding a concept?  Or a person? 

If they are guarding a concept, they may be less zealous about the person that holds the title than they are about the title itself.  If that's the case, do you want a small group of bodyguards to be the ones that decide if the King or Queen is worthy of rule?  

If it's a person that they guard, they may be more willing to protect them, even if their rule is flawed....but you also won't have to worry about your bodyguards deciding who deserves to sit the throne.


----------



## Laurel (Feb 1, 2005)

reason I tried splitting them up in one post:

Shields: Bodyguards the ruler

Talon Justices: Bodyguards the idea of the throne

But didn't get any feed back on that one, so figured it was not liked


----------



## Archon (Feb 1, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> reason I tried splitting them up in one post:
> 
> Shields: Bodyguards the ruler
> 
> ...




ahh, i see. hmm...in that case. i like.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Feb 1, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> reason I tried splitting them up in one post:
> 
> Shields: Bodyguards the ruler
> 
> ...



 I just like the idea of the whole army being the Phoenix Shield because they are the protectors of the whole nation.  *shrugs*  Doesn't really matter that much to me.


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 1, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> reason I tried splitting them up in one post:
> 
> Shields: Bodyguards the ruler
> 
> ...



 If you're not going to keep the rest of the Talons, there's very little point in keeping the Talon moniker with the Justices.   

As for having them be a check on the throne...I think that's dangerous.  Sort of like saying that the FBI can decide if the President is unfit to lead...


----------



## Laurel (Feb 1, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> If you're not going to keep the rest of the Talons, there's very little point in keeping the Talon moniker with the Justices.
> 
> As for having them be a check on the throne...I think that's dangerous. Sort of like saying that the FBI can decide if the President is unfit to lead...



Or it is more like having a whole judiciary side to the government.

Talon Justice's are the only ones effected by the change.  They can have a different name, but the whole magic mark that keeps them in line, sworn to protect and uphold the law of the throne, go and do what they must to uphold that.

And they alone can not decide anything, from my post above the chief talon justice (or whatever they will be called) can call into question the ruler, and can ask for a vote but it would be the council and the talon justice kicking them out of office.  Similar to if the chief justice of the supreme court got to sit in on congress to vote the president out of office. 

The other talons are still around.  I'm not even touching the chaos of all those other levels and groups and branches, and something that was just begining to be discussed a page or so back


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 1, 2005)

If you're going to go that far, what's the point of keeping hereditary rulership? 

To a degree, we need to remember that we're dealing with a fantasy world where fate is undoubtedly real, and that a True and Rightborn King can actually be born...unlike in the real world. 

Sure, you'll get some people on the thrones that are neither True or Rightborn...but we're sliding awfully close to something that looks a bit out of place in our collective make-believe.  

Good ideas, though. Keep the discussion going.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Feb 1, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Or it is more like having a whole judiciary side to the government.
> 
> Talon Justice's are the only ones effected by the change.  They can have a different name, but the whole magic mark that keeps them in line, sworn to protect and uphold the law of the throne, go and do what they must to uphold that.
> 
> ...



 Just a thought:

Shouldn't that check be the responsibility of the Nobles Council?

Do we have like a House of Commons?

If not, we could establish one... Nobles Council as the upper house, House of Commons as the lower... can check the king or queen through these organizations - not the Talons...


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Feb 1, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Just a thought:
> 
> Shouldn't that check be the responsibility of the Nobles Council?
> 
> ...



 More of a Constitutional Monarchy...


----------



## Laurel (Feb 1, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> If you're going to go that far, what's the point of keeping hereditary rulership?
> 
> To a degree, we need to remember that we're dealing with a fantasy world where fate is undoubtedly real, and that a True and Rightborn King can actually be born...unlike in the real world.
> 
> ...



Fantasy means you have to have an absolute power model with a king or queen heading it.... didn't know make-believe had strick rules  sorry that's what it wounded like.

We are fighting for Jaine and Jaine's line to remain in power, but we aren't fighting for them to have absolute power.  at least I didn't think so?  We saw what absolute power did for the falcon kingdom.  It is a simply let's not repeat this same mistake if we can help it.

My suggestion was also keeping the lines of heredity by the way.  If the ruler is unfit to rule they must step aside and the next in line takes over.  It is not ruler unfit okay free open elections.  It also goes that most likely things will go smoothly and no one will be evil or take advantage of the system, but should it be needed there is a way to fix what is wrong.


----------



## Laurel (Feb 1, 2005)

*Can't change the color- redo that may make more sense*

*Phoenix Shield*: Bodyguards to the ruler of the Phoenix Kingdom.  

Individuals are elected by the council for nomination into this elite guard.  They must be good aligned and have proven themselves fair and honest even while in active combat.  

An individual must have the specific nomination from a council member, and no council member can be nominating member for more then 1/10th of the currently serving guards.  The council must then by a majority vote the nominee into the ranks of this elite guard.    

The guards duty above all is the protection of the rulers life so long as they hold the throne. 

The Captain of the Phoenix Shield answers only to the ruler who holds the phoenix throne.

*Thrones Justice*- These are individual who serve the Throne.  They follow the doctrines of the Phoenix Kingdom, and abide by a strict personal code and a strict oath to obey laws under penalty of death.  If their oath is broken (more sever then current!) their lose their hand (maybe have mark elsewhere more painful if destroyed?).  

Their ranks are ordered much as the military except they are separate from the Phoenix Army. They travel the land upholding the laws of the Throne, while also making sure the throne’s power is being lead properly.  The head of the Throne Justices sits on the council acting as the conscience of the throne. 

Through a majority vote with the council and the head Throne Justice the ruler of the land can be removed.  The head talon justice’s vote counts for more then the council member’s individually.  (Maybe his counts for four votes to their one vote?)  If the ruler is voted out, the heir takes over.


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 2, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Phoenix Shield: Bodyguards to the ruler of the Phoenix Kingdom.
> 
> Individuals are elected by the council for nomination into this elite guard. They must be good aligned and have proven themselves fair and honest even while in active combat.
> 
> ...



Try clicking on the "remove formatting" button in the editing page.


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 2, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Fantasy means you have to have an absolute power model with a king or queen heading it.... didn't know make-believe had strick rules  sorry that's what it wounded like.
> 
> We are fighting for Jaine and Jaine's line to remain in power, but we aren't fighting for them to have absolute power.  at least I didn't think so?  We saw what absolute power did for the falcon kingdom.  It is a simply let's not repeat this same mistake if we can help it.
> 
> My suggestion was also keeping the lines of heredity by the way.  If the ruler is unfit to rule they must step aside and the next in line takes over.  It is not ruler unfit okay free open elections.  It also goes that most likely things will go smoothly and no one will be evil or take advantage of the system, but should it be needed there is a way to fix what is wrong.



 Just so we're clear, the King does not officially have absolute power - _this_ king has just proven himself more capable of manipulating the noble's council (and the populace in general) than anyone in recent memory due to an abundence of 1) personal loyalty, 2) personal power, 3) trickery, 4) scapegoats, 5) planning.

 

Despots can rise in any system - and as you know, war is usually the only recourse that people are _guaranteed_ to be able to wield against such tyrants.


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 2, 2005)

> Phoenix Shield: Bodyguards to the ruler of the Phoenix Kingdom.
> 
> Individuals are elected by the council for nomination into this elite guard. They must be good aligned and have proven themselves fair and honest even while in active combat.
> 
> ...



Good idea. 

My suggestions: 

Remove the alignment restriction completely, and add in a magical oath similar to the Oath of Fealty that Archon had taken (and I just realized may now be free from, since he died). Alignments can all be faked, and the oath should make sure that the King or Queen will never fall to their own bodyguards. 

I like the nominations from the Council - very cool idea. The limits on how many each council member can nominate is excellent, as well.

There should be some specific training (rather than just using veterans) for the Bodyguards - whiel I suppose at the moment you're going to want to give combat veterans the training, in the future, you might train the nominees from the council to be nothing but bodyguards...cementing their loyalty to the Sovereign, and making sure that their talents are perectly used.


----------



## Laurel (Feb 2, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Try clicking on the "remove formatting" button in the editing page.



at work all that is disabled.  I can't edit with the tool bar at all.


----------



## Laurel (Feb 2, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Remove the alignment restriction completely, and add in a magical oath similar to the Oath of Fealty that Archon had taken (and I just realized may now be free from, since he died).



Did he/you roll his undeath?  Or since he was gone what part of six seconds it doesn't count?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Feb 2, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Did he/you roll his undeath?  Or since he was gone what part of six seconds it doesn't count?



 Kennon said it was too quick to make him roll the undeath... which I would take to mean he still has his oath.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Feb 2, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Kennon said it was too quick to make him roll the undeath... which I would take to mean he still has his oath.



 But, I guess, I could be wrong...  seems like a pretty wussy way out of a really powerful oath though...


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 2, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Just a thought:
> 
> Shouldn't that check be the responsibility of the Nobles Council?
> 
> ...



 There is no house of commons.  Commons bring their concerns to their nobles, who then bring them to the Council. (or at least that's how it's supposed to work).  Since the sovereign's first duty is to his or her people, he or she has oversight over the nobles, to make sure that no people unduly suffer under one of the vassal's care.  Such gross negligence has rarely been a problem in the Falcon Kingdom, however, and when it has reared its ugly head, the Throne has usually been quick to deal with them.

Events like this are why the military is no longer under the control of individual nobles, but rather a province of the throne with oversight from the Council's ministers.  Rebellions by greedy lords and ladies had to be stopped, and the only way to do so effectively was to consolidate official military power under the throne.  

Of course, this practice gave rise to a relatively large mercenary economy (as you now know) and sidelined the Talons, who became less used as the King could more reliably order about the Army and Navy.  Thus, the talons became smaller, and more specialized...and ultimately an elite extension of the Sovereign's will.


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 2, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> at work all that is disabled.  I can't edit with the tool bar at all.



 Well, everyone can see it in my reply, so please comment on Kat's post.


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 2, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> But, I guess, I could be wrong...  seems like a pretty wussy way out of a really powerful oath though...



 Thought about it.  Archon's still bound.


----------



## Laurel (Feb 2, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Thought about it. Archon's still bound.



Does it apply to both oaths or only the one to Jaine?


----------



## Archon (Feb 2, 2005)

*till all are one!*

How about instead of calling them The Phoenix Shield, we grant Knighthood to the bodyguards after they swear the Oath. 
"The Knights of the Phoenix"
i kinda like the sound of that.


----------



## Laurel (Feb 2, 2005)

Archon said:
			
		

> How about instead of calling them The Phoenix Shield, we grant Knighthood to the bodyguards after they swear the Oath.
> "The Knights of the Phoenix"
> i kinda like the sound of that.



That works- I was just pasting a name so we didn't get confused calling everythign the same thing or one and two   "The Knights of the Phoenix" sounds cooler though   so you got my vote there.

It would also force the council to think more about who they pick since this would be elivating someone into the higher ranks- I may be wrong but I thought the lowest rank for the nobels is knight?

Can we give them the metal pattern that Liz posted for thier dress uniforms?  Knights with distinct armor seperating them  I understand that it makes no sense for movement and such to have all protecting the queen be noisy and less dexterous, but for those immediately surrounding the ruler showboating needs   All others can be in whatever.


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 2, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Does it apply to both oaths or only the one to Jaine?



 Both.


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 2, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> That works- I was just pasting a name so we didn't get confused calling everythign the same thing or one and two  "The Knights of the Phoenix" sounds cooler though  so you got my vote there.



Agreed.  This is the perfect thing to have an order of knights for.  This is the best naming suggestion so far (for the bodyguards, anyway).  



> It would also force the council to think more about who they pick since this would be elivating someone into the higher ranks- I may be wrong but I thought the lowest rank for the nobels is knight?



 The lowest noble rank is Knight, but the title is not usually hereditary - so, while it's possible that a knight could be elevated further, this will still prevent a ridiculous inflation of the number of noble families running about, since the knights children (if he has any) will not inherit his title.  



> Can we give them the metal pattern that Liz posted for thier dress uniforms? Knights with distinct armor seperating them  I understand that it makes no sense for movement and such to have all protecting the queen be noisy and less dexterous, but for those immediately surrounding the ruler showboating needs  All others can be in whatever.



Some of the guards can have patterned chain shirts/mail.


----------



## Archon (Feb 2, 2005)

*Cops*

hmm...can Archon be a Knight of the Phoenix ("KoP", hehe a cop) ? I mean, he's already sworn the Oath.


----------



## Laurel (Feb 2, 2005)

Archon said:
			
		

> hmm...can Archon be a Knight of the Phoenix ("KoP", hehe a cop) ? I mean, he's already sworn the Oath.



Thier standard marching shout, "Bad Boys, Bad Boys, Whatcha gonna do when they come for you- Bad Boys, Bad Boys"   Just kidding.

If he joins them he should lead them, as he does currently out rank them all in many ways.

Only issue is:
a) confusion over seeing double for everyone. So AB is consort and AA bodyguard.... odd for those times and just calls attention to you both.

b) AA does have a whole area of land that needs to be looked after/over, and while his wife Xath is more then capable to handle it. He shouldn't just leave for a full time posting following his x-lover and mother of his first around.........

Obviously, it is between you and Kennon, and Gertie as this seems to be a character point... so I will shut up now


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 2, 2005)

Archon said:
			
		

> hmm...can Archon be a Knight of the Phoenix ("KoP", hehe a cop) ? I mean, he's already sworn the Oath.



 Archon probably has other responsibilities, and it is unlikely that the Queen would choose to install him as her chief of bodyguards...after all, she has stated several times that she wants one of their children (the daughter) away from court as much as is possible.  

Archon might provide an excellent model (perhaps even a trainer?) for some of the bodyguards, but I don't think he gets to be in the first set.  



			
				Laurel said:
			
		

> a) confusion over seeing double for everyone. So AB is consort and AA bodyguard.... odd for those times and just calls attention to you both.



Kat is right.  This too could be a major issue.  



> b) AA does have a whole area of land that needs to be looked after/over, and while his wife Xath is more then capable to handle it. He shouldn't just leave for a full time posting following his x-lover and mother of his first around.........



What, indeed, of Sylvanus?


----------



## Laurel (Feb 2, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> The lowest noble rank is Knight, but the title is not usually hereditary - so, while it's possible that a knight could be elevated further, this will still prevent a ridiculous inflation of the number of noble families running about, since the knights children (if he has any) will not inherit his title.



Awesome, makes sense and works great for the proposal as well.  

It is always good to know for sure... and knowing is half the battle- G.I. Joe, also now quoted by Order of the Stick


----------



## Archon (Feb 2, 2005)

*Reign*



			
				The_Universe said:
			
		

> What, indeed, of Sylvanus?




Sylvanus...as of now Lord Stormwind, Xath's adopted father, is the ruling regent. I'm hoping Ara can go back to Sylvanus and assume leadership with Stormwind's guiding hand, until Archonus goes back to stay back.


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 2, 2005)

Archon said:
			
		

> Sylvanus...as of now Lord Stormwind, Xath's adopted father, is the ruling regent. I'm hoping Ara can go back to Sylvanus and assume leadership with Stormwind's guiding hand, until Archonus goes back to stay back.



 Well, currently, about half of the PCs have plans for Ara - I'll let you guys fight it out.  

Aeron Stormwind (who is not a Lord) is the regent, but not the _ruling_ regent.  He's doing administrative stuff, but important decisions generally wait for the approval or disapproval of Lord Arendorr (that's you).  

Most of the "important" decisions are getting glossed over in game, but if you want something specific done in Sylvanus in your absence, let me know....your chief minister and regent can probably ensure that it is done, or at least advise on how to proceed.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Feb 2, 2005)

Archon said:
			
		

> Sylvanus...as of now Lord Stormwind, Xath's adopted father, is the ruling regent. I'm hoping Ara can go back to Sylvanus and assume leadership with Stormwind's guiding hand, until Archonus goes back to stay back.



 Indeed, Ara seems to be a desirable NPC.

The Duke, though part of the Queen's inner circle, could certainly help with the ruling in Sylvannus.


----------



## Archon (Feb 2, 2005)

*Rulership*



			
				Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Indeed, Ara seems to be a desirable NPC.
> 
> The Duke, though part of the Queen's inner circle, could certainly help with the ruling in Sylvannus.




no thanks. i want to keep it in the family.  
Since Archon can't be there to rule, he wants his sister there preserving their home(with the help of Stormwind). 
As far as specifics go, Archon's general order is to improve the existing defences of Sylvanus and to train those of age in the art of combat.
also, don't forget that Sylvanus is a port city. If we need ships we can begin to order them(i know we still owe Seaborne a vessel).


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Feb 3, 2005)

Archon said:
			
		

> no thanks. i want to keep it in the family.
> Since Archon can't be there to rule, he wants his sister there preserving their home(with the help of Stormwind).
> As far as specifics go, Archon's general order is to improve the existing defences of Sylvanus and to train those of age in the art of combat.
> also, don't forget that Sylvanus is a port city. If we need ships we can begin to order them(i know we still owe Seaborne a vessel).



 Makes sense.

Though it does screw up plans that were already established for Ara...  But, she is your PCs sister - so, do what you wish!


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 3, 2005)

Archon said:
			
		

> no thanks. i want to keep it in the family.
> Since Archon can't be there to rule, he wants his sister there preserving their home(with the help of Stormwind).
> As far as specifics go, Archon's general order is to improve the existing defences of Sylvanus and to train those of age in the art of combat.
> also, don't forget that Sylvanus is a port city. If we need ships we can begin to order them(i know we still owe Seaborne a vessel).



Ara is probably not going to be a lot of help ruling the city while Archon is away. She makes an adequate figurehead, but her youth and relative inexperience (except at being tortured and dominated) mean that she probably wouldn't be filling much of a role other than figurehead. 

Nonetheless, if that's seen as a useful thing (and I can certainly see that it might) she can certainly hang out in Sylvanus for a while.

If you (this is a general you, not a specific you) have the money to start building a flotilla (or at least a ship) I would certainly encourage it.  However, as of the moment, I should note that most of the ships currently in Sylvanus are merchant vessels with very little (or no) armament - and no steeldrake cannon.  

While a great many of those vessels could probably be converted into halfway decent privateers, it would take effort, planning, and money.  

Alternatively, you can save up and start building them from scratch.  It takes longer, but they'll perform better in battle, and be at least slightly less likely to sink.  

Presumably as you run along the warpath to Caer Albion (eventually) you can start collecting taxes and tribute on Jaine's behalf, and replenish some of your kingdom's coffers...so, some of this should be possible, eventually, even if you don't come up with another source of funds.


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 3, 2005)

A question: 

At the end of the proposed warpath is Caer Albion - where presumably we'll be coming out of the montage.  It was my assumption that the characters will want to try to replicate their successes at the Battle of the Alder's Forest and stay somewhat close together (fighting as a super-unit, rather than seperately leading troops) but that may not be the case (or even the best option).

However, it does make a difference for how and what I prepare for the next time we play.  

So, what do you think?


----------



## Archon (Feb 3, 2005)

*Go Go Power Circle!!!*

i say we try and fill the role as leaders first, then when the fit hits the shan (and you know it will) we turn on the "Phoenix signal", Avengers assemble, and boom we gots the Circle.


----------



## Laurel (Feb 3, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Though it does screw up plans that were already established for Ara... But, she is your PCs sister - so, do what you wish!




What plans had already been established for her?


----------



## Laurel (Feb 3, 2005)

Archon said:
			
		

> i say we try and fill the role as leaders first, then when the fit hits the shan (and you know it will) we turn on the "Phoenix signal", Avengers assemble, and boom we gots the Circle.



Meta- may work better to have everyone together, but never did the big battle with us divided before... so not sure how that would go anyways.  Just gets hard if anyone has to spend big chunks of time just sitting around.

In game- We have essentially set our selves up as leaders for the army, for the queendom, and for the people directly lead by certain groups.  The populations is also already used to and accepts us as leaders/generals, and have proven ourselves in battle.  
And if PC's are on the path they had talked about a few games ago, we have solidified that even more over the montauge- example AA being in charge/leading the mercs in Caer Albion. 
So it seems when Caer Albion is ready to be retaken we will already be in positions of leadership.  It may also come as helpful that each of us at this point should know the fighting styles and tactics of the others in the circle.  The armies are extentions of our circle and of us.  this should help us reorganize and restrategize mid battle as needed.

I like the idea of starting off as generals and just making sure everyone has a good second below us, then if as last time there is one huge big baddy we can group, defeat it, then get back without having anyone or anything loose momentum.

Is there anything that can beef up the distance on the rings?  I think we asked this earlier, but just didn't want to have us over look something..... it could help to have a better system then birds, rats or magical message to talk and strategize with each other.  The magic sending message spell maybe all we need, just if you get it cast as many times as needed even if you think it is redunant.  Better to have someone get the alarm come fast message multiple tiems then not at all.


----------



## Xath (Feb 3, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> What plans had already been established for her?





Heh, apparently half of the party had plans to make her one of their followers.    She's a lucrative level 1 NPC.


----------



## Laurel (Feb 3, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> Heh, apparently half of the party had plans to make her one of their followers.  She's a lucrative level 1 NPC.



I had assumed followers were not noted NPCs.... it would be like someone claiming the duke, Jaine, or Dorn as a follower. Luckily I think they are all above the level that someone could claim them 


L'Aurel has always just wanted to be her friend


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 3, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> What plans had already been established for her?



 Liz had asked if Ara could be one of Justice's followers, and being unaware of any other specific plans for her, I said that that would probably be OK.  

At the same time, I think Gertie intended to use Ara as one of _Xath's_ followers, and of course Archon now wants to use her as one of _his_ followers (though he does not have the leadership feat, it shouldn't really be a problem).


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 3, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Meta- may work better to have everyone together, but never did the big battle with us divided before... so not sure how that would go anyways.  Just gets hard if anyone has to spend big chunks of time just sitting around.
> 
> In game- We have essentially set our selves up as leaders for the army, for the queendom, and for the people directly lead by certain groups.  The populations is also already used to and accepts us as leaders/generals, and have proven ourselves in battle.
> And if PC's are on the path they had talked about a few games ago, we have solidified that even more over the montauge- example AA being in charge/leading the mercs in Caer Albion.
> ...



 There are probably ways to beef up the range on the rings, but I'm not coming up with much off of the top of my head. In all, remember that having the rings increase in range may not always be advantageous....but it can be done, if you wish.  

How much of a threat must something be to pull you (as a circle) out to fight he/she/it?  Syvattigor-threatening?  Less? More?


----------



## Archon (Feb 3, 2005)

anything that our best troops couldn't handle. In general, anything around our CR level should bring us together. Dragons, Half-dragon Storm Giants, Powerful Spellcasters, etc.


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 3, 2005)

Archon said:
			
		

> anything that our best troops couldn't handle. In general, anything around our CR level should bring us together. Dragons, Half-dragon Storm Giants, Powerful Spellcasters, etc.



 On an unrelated note - there may be a problem with your mithral fullplate.  Message or gmail me.


----------



## Laurel (Feb 3, 2005)

Archon said:
			
		

> anything that our best troops couldn't handle. In general, anything around our CR level should bring us together. Dragons, Half-dragon Storm Giants, Powerful Spellcasters, etc.



Agreed- Most likely in battle if we see a big bad tearing through our lines that would be a sign.

Scenes from Helm's Deep in Two Towers comes to mind.

For the rings or the call: Looking to the other players, Would we want to widen it?  I think widen would help it- it can increase a spell's area by 100%.  However we can make use of magical messengers and magical spell of message instead.  Or any other ideas on what signal to use -remembering there will be lots of magic, blood, screaming and such in the middle of battle.


----------



## Laurel (Feb 3, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Liz had asked if Ara could be one of Justice's followers, and being unaware of any other specific plans for her, I said that that would probably be OK.
> 
> At the same time, I think Gertie intended to use Ara as one of _Xath's_ followers, and of course Archon now wants to use her as one of _his_ followers (though he does not have the leadership feat, it shouldn't really be a problem).



So using even noted NPC's as followers is allowed.  Interesting, something I did not know..... and they only count as one of many..... interesting....


----------



## Laurel (Feb 3, 2005)

*Somethign I meant to ask about before..... but....*

Do we get a story for Xath and Archonus' wedding?  Then get all those cool details- where it is, how many people, who got invited, what day it's on


----------



## Archon (Feb 3, 2005)

*Horn (insert vowel that is not a,i,o,u)*



			
				Laurel said:
			
		

> Agreed- Most likely in battle if we see a big bad tearing through our lines that would be a sign.
> 
> Scenes from Helm's Deep in Two Towers comes to mind.
> 
> For the rings or the call: Looking to the other players, Would we want to widen it?  I think widen would help it- it can increase a spell's area by 100%.  However we can make use of magical messengers and magical spell of message instead.  Or any other ideas on what signal to use -remembering there will be lots of magic, blood, screaming and such in the middle of battle.




why not just use a simple horn blast? one toot from the "big horn" and it's "Circle Assemble" time.
as far as the wedding goes, the plan is to have it in Sylvanus with all of our friends being invited. as far as pretty details, no plans have been made yet.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Feb 3, 2005)

Archon said:
			
		

> why not just use a simple horn blast? one toot from the "big horn" and it's "Circle Assemble" time.
> as far as the wedding goes, the plan is to have it in Sylvanus with all of our friends being invited. as far as pretty details, no plans have been made yet.



 I think having a Phoenix Signal - horn or some other non-magical means of gathering us all is going to be good enough.

Generals for years have found ways to communicate without magic, we can probably save some gold pieces by determining a way that we will know to come together in a mundane fashion.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Feb 3, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> So using even noted NPC's as followers is allowed.  Interesting, something I did not know..... and they only count as one of many..... interesting....



 Many of the followers - especially of Xath and Justice - are not just low-level minions and, as such, you need to start picking from the ranks of NPCs in order to make followership make sense in game.

For example, Xath's cohort is probably going to be Cawys.


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 4, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I think having a Phoenix Signal - horn or some other non-magical means of gathering us all is going to be good enough.
> 
> Generals for years have found ways to communicate without magic, we can probably save some gold pieces by determining a way that we will know to come together in a mundane fashion.



 "May the horn of helm hammerhand sound one last time in the deep!"  

Horns are cool.  Use a horn!


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 4, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I think having a Phoenix Signal - horn or some other non-magical means of gathering us all is going to be good enough.
> 
> Generals for years have found ways to communicate without magic, we can probably save some gold pieces by determining a way that we will know to come together in a mundane fashion.



They generally use signal flags/banners, as well as messengers on fast horses. In a fantasy world, they do use spells like message when available.

EDIT: I think that spells like Faerie Fire and Dancing Lights might also be commonly used fos signaling in a magical world...the colors/pattern representing different maneuvers.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Feb 4, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> They generally use signal flags/banners, as well as messengers on fast horses. In a fantasy world, they do use spells like message when available.
> 
> EDIT: I think that spells like Faerie Fire and Dancing Lights might also be commonly used fos signaling in a magical world...the colors/pattern representing different maneuvers.



 Magic is a possibility - and, we certainly can have magical signals...

But, I think horns are really freakin' cool... we could each have one - they're sweet.


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 4, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Many of the followers - especially of Xath and Justice - are not just low-level minions and, as such, you need to start picking from the ranks of NPCs in order to make followership make sense in game.
> 
> For example, Xath's cohort is probably going to be Cawys.



 Right - though you can just invent a cohort for yourself, I'd prefer it if you chose someone (and talked to me about it) from the ranks of current NPCs.  If no one is apropriate, we may have to create someone new, anyway - but just having a random 14th level character *appear* in Hyrwl is something I'd like to avoid, if possible.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Feb 4, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Right - though you can just invent a cohort for yourself, I'd prefer it if you chose someone (and talked to me about it) from the ranks of current NPCs.  If no one is apropriate, we may have to create someone new, anyway - but just having a random 14th level character *appear* in Hyrwl is something I'd like to avoid, if possible.



 Indeed - Justice hasn't decided if she is going to have a cohort at all.  But, if she does, Preston, Dorn, or Varis are up at the top of the list of possibilities...


----------



## Laurel (Feb 4, 2005)

So they are only level 14 or less! I guess for common being 1 that is still impressive... just with all they could do they seemed higher 

heh- Xath and Cawys and AA...


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Feb 4, 2005)

They actually aren't all 14 level or less - Cawys is 15... and I thought that Dorn and Preston were 15, as well...

But, the required level of a newly recruited cohort is something that is questionable at current... however, I'm assuming that Kennon has decided that they can be one level lower... but, I don't know what his final word is.


----------



## Laurel (Feb 4, 2005)

Horns cool, but I can just see someone rolling a 1 on listen.  So can we agree if someone isn't there in a round we message them?

So we each get a horn- do we have to take skill ranks in (perform) for this task?  We aren't trying to make music.  I am assuming we would be the ones to have and use the horns.

Forgot to ask this before- we have seen Caer Albion, but know the defenders have been forced further and further inside the big walls.  What is the outer wall distance?  -not the diameter or radius, but the actual wall length.... about/approximately--


----------



## Laurel (Feb 4, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> They actually aren't all 14 level or less - Cawys is 15... and I thought that Dorn and Preston were 15, as well...
> 
> But, the required level of a newly recruited cohort is something that is questionable at current... however, I'm assuming that Kennon has decided that they can be one level lower... but, I don't know what his final word is.



Well, for those of us outside the convo.  if someone can just let the group in general know the final outcome.

It does say in the leadership feat discription that the highest level a cohort can be is 2 or more levels lower.  But not sure what is being said, so just let us know.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Feb 4, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Horns cool, but I can just see someone rolling a 1 on listen.  So can we agree if someone isn't there in a round we message them?
> 
> So we each get a horn- do we have to take skill ranks in (perform) for this task?  We aren't trying to make music.  I am assuming we would be the ones to have and use the horns.
> 
> Forgot to ask this before- we have seen Caer Albion, but know the defenders have been forced further and further inside the big walls.  What is the outer wall distance?  -not the diameter or radius, but the actual wall length.... about/approximately--



 What message spell are we talking about?  (I'm not familiar with the arcane spell list... and the only spell I can think of is Sending which is 4th level Cleric, I believe...)


----------



## Laurel (Feb 4, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> What message spell are we talking about? (I'm not familiar with the arcane spell list... and the only spell I can think of is Sending which is 4th level Cleric, I believe...)





			
				SRD said:
			
		

> Message
> 
> _Transmutation [Language-Dependent] _*Level*: Brd 0, Sor/Wiz 0 *Components*: V, S, F *Casting Time*: 1 standard action *Range*: Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./level) *Targets*: One creature/level *Duration*: 10 min./level *Saving Throw*: None *Spell Resistance*: No
> You can whisper messages and receive whispered replies with little chance of being overheard. You point your finger at each creature you want to receive the message. When you whisper, the whispered message is audible to all targeted creatures within range. Magical silence, 1 foot of stone, 1 inch of common metal (or a thin sheet of lead), or 3 feet of wood or dirt blocks the spell. The message does not have to travel in a straight line. It can circumvent a barrier if there is an open path between you and the subject, and the path’s entire length lies within the spell’s range. The creatures that receive the message can whisper a reply that you hear. The spell transmits sound, not meaning. It doesn’t transcend language barriers.
> ...




There is also one for Druids and rangers that takes longer and has to be a written message, and the sending one for Clerics and sorc. that is more complex since it is more a comversation and not short 'hi get over now.'  So enough options for all if things get bad and someone fails the listen check.  Just don't want total dependence on the horn.


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 4, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> They actually aren't all 14 level or less - Cawys is 15... and I thought that Dorn and Preston were 15, as well...
> 
> But, the required level of a newly recruited cohort is something that is questionable at current... however, I'm assuming that Kennon has decided that they can be one level lower... but, I don't know what his final word is.



 The epic leadership feat in the SRD says that they can't be higher than 1 level below the PC's current level.  Even though I'm not going to require that feat to use those scores, I am going to stick with the level limitation.  

Most of the powerful NPCs in Hyrwl are 15th level.  Dorn, Preston, Cawys, Randall, etc.  The difference is that most of them are single-classed (or at least fewer multi-classed) so they're closer to the maximums for each of their sets of abilities.


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 4, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Horns cool, but I can just see someone rolling a 1 on listen. So can we agree if someone isn't there in a round we message them?
> 
> So we each get a horn- do we have to take skill ranks in (perform) for this task?  We aren't trying to make music. I am assuming we would be the ones to have and use the horns.
> 
> Forgot to ask this before- we have seen Caer Albion, but know the defenders have been forced further and further inside the big walls. What is the outer wall distance? -not the diameter or radius, but the actual wall length.... about/approximately--



You just need lungs to blow on a warhorn to get it to make sound.  

You could have a singaler blow the horn for you - it really doesn't matter who produces the sound, as long as the sound is produced!  

The Northern and Southern walls of Caer Albion are almost exactly 6 miles in length, while the Eastern and Western Walls are only about 3 miles long. As such, the part of the city that's still occupied (since the people outside the walls would have been brought in when the siege started) is about 18 square miles. It's a large city (geographically) but not the largest in the Falcon Kingdom.


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 4, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> There is also one for Druids and rangers that takes longer and has to be a written message, and the sending one for Clerics and sorc. that is more complex since it is more a comversation and not short 'hi get over now.'  So enough options for all if things get bad and someone fails the listen check.  Just don't want total dependence on the horn.



 Message is only useful at a maximum distance of 100 yards (300 feet), and assuming that one of you is casting it,  260 feet - that means you have to stay fairly close in order to stay in communication range.  

Assuming that you all want to begin the battle leading troops of your own, it's highly unlikely that you'll be that close together, unless you organize your troops into narrow columns and all march on the same general part of the battlefield.


----------



## Laurel (Feb 4, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Message is only useful at a maximum distance of 100 yards (300 feet), and assuming that one of you is casting it, 260 feet - that means you have to stay fairly close in order to stay in communication range.
> 
> Assuming that you all want to begin the battle leading troops of your own, it's highly unlikely that you'll be that close together, unless you organize your troops into narrow columns and all march on the same general part of the battlefield.



I didn't say it was perfect and it may not work, but I don't think if something is so big and so bad that we to have the circle in one place that we should be relying on a simple horn alone.


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 4, 2005)

Agreed - message may not work, though.  

On an unrelated note, this might be the most hilarious thing I have ever seen: http://users.telenet.be/gpunk/mordor-vi.gif  It's not offensive, and thus probably work friendly.


----------



## Laurel (Feb 4, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Agreed - message may not work, though.
> 
> On an unrelated note, this might be the most hilarious thing I have ever seen: http://users.telenet.be/gpunk/mordor-vi.gif It's not offensive, and thus probably work friendly.



HA! 

 Ninja Wizards!!!!


----------



## Archon (Feb 4, 2005)

*Shake the earth*

Instead of all of us carrying around a little horn, i was thinking we'd have one HUGE horn that could be heard for miles. You know, something to let EVERYONE know that the circle is on the way. 
Meta- we have one of Xath's Bards man the Horn so they can burn a music attempt to inspire courage to our Army when they hear the Mega-Horn.


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 4, 2005)

Archon said:
			
		

> Instead of all of us carrying around a little horn, i was thinking we'd have one HUGE horn that could be heard for miles. You know, something to let EVERYONE know that the circle is on the way.
> Meta- we have one of Xath's Bards man the Horn so they can burn a music attempt to inspire courage to our Army when they hear the Mega-Horn.



The megahorn would be very cool - but there is a small complication. 

Since we don't know which of you might be the first to spot a challenge worthy of the circle, we can't know which PC to put near the horn...

In order to use something like this, the person who saw it first would have to get themselves (or a message, or a messenger) to the horn, so that they'd know to blow it.

EDIT: If you did decide to go with smaller horns, you could each have a herald (bard) that could inspire courage with them...if they all blew at once, you could probably get a decent bonus for everyone that heard.


----------



## Archon (Feb 4, 2005)

i figure anything that would require our attention would be fairly simple to spot (dragons giants, etc.). But should any of us see anything like that i'm sure we could send some young eager recruit to sprint to the Mega-horn and give the Blower there the "ok". Then insert the mega-courage-blast.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Feb 4, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> EDIT: If you did decide to go with smaller horns, you could each have a herald (bard) that could inspire courage with them...if they all blew at once, you could probably get a decent bonus for everyone that heard.




Assuming the low-level bards aren't killed before they have a chance to blow the horn... but, for the time that they are alive, it would be useful.


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 4, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Assuming the low-level bards aren't killed before they have a chance to blow the horn... but, for the time that they are alive, it would be useful.



 Well, any signaler has a chance of getting killed before they can signal, no matter what form the signal takes. It's the disadvantage of being the message-passer - by necessity, you have to be noticeable.  

However, I will say that whoever/whatever it happens to be isn't likely to be any more risky than the standard.  The more horns you have, the more likely they are to be heard by someone, at least.


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 4, 2005)

Archon said:
			
		

> i figure anything that would require our attention would be fairly simple to spot (dragons giants, etc.). But should any of us see anything like that i'm sure we could send some young eager recruit to sprint to the Mega-horn and give the Blower there the "ok". Then insert the mega-courage-blast.



 Not all powerful things are big (though most big things are powerful).


----------



## Laurel (Feb 4, 2005)

If we are using bards to hearld the call and bulster the troop as we run off why not:

The army/general/group being attacked has thier bard sound the horn call first. When the two closest hear it, they repeat the call.  Then the next group to hear it repeat it sending it further out and so forth = a wave of inspriation and guidance 

I say guidance because each army/group will have it's own blast or calling. Any variety of a short series of blasts or a short set up of notes, as there are enough variations even with a simple horn for five seconds worth of blasting to have each with thier own call. 

Going on however, the distinctive call that starts it will be repeated by the others as it goes around and outward. As the sound travels it will give inspiration to allies and tell us specifically who needs help and knwoing the battle plan where that group is most likely. It may still take a round or two or three to get everyone to the right place, but once in the general area it should be fairly noticable as to what the bad evil threat is. If it is enough to get all of us together it should be significant enough to notice when right there.

Also once all the horns are going it has to have similar noise/effect as that of the huge horn except bad evil things will not be able to simply hit one target to make it stop.


----------



## Archon (Feb 4, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> If we are using bards to hearld the call and bulster the troop as we run off why not:
> 
> The army/general/group being attacked has thier bard sound the horn call first. When the two closest hear it, they repeat the call.  Then the next group to hear it repeat it sending it further out and so forth = a wave of inspriation and guidance
> 
> ...



good call. i just liked the idea of one mega, "Circle Horn". But i understand how multiple smaller horns could produce a similar and more efficient signal.


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 4, 2005)

Archon said:
			
		

> good call. i just liked the idea of one mega, "Circle Horn". But i understand how multiple smaller horns could produce a similar and more efficient signal.



 Before the battle you could build and place the megahorn inside the walls of Caer Albion...that way, if something was sighted on the walls that required your attention, it could be blown to inspire courage and summon you from your troops...


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Feb 4, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Before the battle you could build and place the megahorn inside the walls of Caer Albion...that way, if something was sighted on the walls that required your attention, it could be blown to inspire courage and summon you from your troops...



 I saw this in a movie once.

It's a shame the dwarf is dead - I hear they make excellent horn blowers.

(I am aware of how gross that sounds, and I am prepared for the ridicule)


----------



## Laurel (Feb 4, 2005)

Archon said:
			
		

> good call. i just liked the idea of one mega, "Circle Horn". But i understand how multiple smaller horns could produce a similar and more efficient signal.



We can also have one huge horn set up in the center of the city.  This may speed the call across the city center rather then simply around it- and if need be someone sends message to bard in middle to quicken the spread of the call...   Just throwing something else out there 

Pipes of sounding only 1,800 GP- I didn't have anything specific for L'Aurel's money yet anyways, so she could just get these for the group.

From SRD*ipes of Sounding*: When played by a character who has the Perform (wind instruments) skill, these pipes create a variety of sounds. The figment sounds are the equivalent of ghost sound (caster level 2nd).

Basically for two rounds it would only help amplify or throw the sound closer to the next caller.  After that the horn sounds as normal simply repeating the call but now with inspiration.  Not sure how spells like that work, and if they inspire can start at the begining or if the other effect has to be over for the bard's spell to start.


----------



## Laurel (Feb 4, 2005)

Does anyone have the stats for the Pheonix Shadows? Or was Marcus the only one stated out?  Was there a base used for them all?

THANKS in advance!


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 4, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Does anyone have the stats for the Pheonix Shadows? Or was Marcus the only one stated out?  Was there a base used for them all?
> 
> THANKS in advance!



 Mik's got some.


----------



## Xath (Feb 5, 2005)

*Me and my Shadows*

post error


----------



## Archon (Feb 5, 2005)

*Me and my Shadows*

i have all of the Shadw templates(which is basically just generalized stats for the Shadows) written up. I also have Marcus completely stated out.


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 7, 2005)

Archon said:
			
		

> i have all of the Shadw templates(which is basically just generalized stats for the Shadows) written up. I also have Marcus completely stated out.



 Please send an electronic version to Mrs. Rollins at your earliest convenience.


----------



## Archon (Feb 7, 2005)

*Hc*

Hmm....i'm having trouble locating the electronic copy of my "Shadows" File. I do have a hard copy though which i can copy from. I'm going to continue to look for awhile though.


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 7, 2005)

Archon said:
			
		

> Hmm....i'm having trouble locating the electronic copy of my "Shadows" File. I do have a hard copy though which i can copy from. I'm going to continue to look for awhile though.



 Just so Mik doesn't overwork himself - Kat, what kind of stats specifically are you looking for?  If he can get you just one set, that might help.


----------



## Laurel (Feb 7, 2005)

Sorry mik 

Basically it would just be the following questions for now, if you know... if you don't it really isn't a big deal 

What level is Marcus at this point?
What level would the average shadow be?
Is AA still running the shadows? Is Marcus is charge?
Base line main things for the few archers really.  Did you only generalize the stats to level one or were they higher? If you started them as level 1 rangers going for bow use or as level 1 fighters using feats for bow use?  That sort of stuff will probably get me the answers I need.

And seriously Mik if you looked and you can't find it it is something that very easily the next time we gather I can look it over/copy it. No biggie.

Thanks again and sorry for any trouble


----------



## Laurel (Feb 7, 2005)

This weekend is out for gaming right?


----------



## Archon (Feb 7, 2005)

*path of the Shadow*



			
				Laurel said:
			
		

> Sorry mik
> 
> Basically it would just be the following questions for now, if you know... if you don't it really isn't a big deal
> 
> ...



Marcus was originally 12th level. at this point i don't know how far he's leveled.
I think the average Shadow is around 4th level (2 levels ranger 2 levels of Cleric, fighter or rogue).
AA leads and trains the Shadows, Marcus runs the day to day. 
The "Strikers" which are essentially Shadow archer specialists had Point Blank Shot, Presise Shot, Track, Endurance, Favored Enemy; Dragons, Wild Empathy and Combat Style(Rapid Shot).
The other special units are the "Blades" (melee/unarmed combat specialists), "Menders" (medics) and "Markers" (Trapfinders and removers). Only the "Markers" have ranged weapons feats (Point Blank Shot).
Hope that helps.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Feb 8, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> This weekend is out for gaming right?



 I have a paper to write - but, it is possible that I could make time, so long as it doesn't go mega-late on Friday or Saturday night.


----------



## Laurel (Feb 8, 2005)

Greg and I are both out for Saturday.  Friday and Sunday, I think, are pretty free however.  Even playing Sunday though it would be similar to two weeks ago more a 1pm to 7pm type deal.

I just know we had said February was basically out, and then February was out.... so just wanted to either make sure it was out-out or just really hard to find a good time without two or more down.


----------



## Laurel (Feb 8, 2005)

Archon said:
			
		

> Marcus was originally 12th level. at this point i don't know how far he's leveled.
> I think the average Shadow is around 4th level (2 levels ranger 2 levels of Cleric, fighter or rogue).
> AA leads and trains the Shadows, Marcus runs the day to day.
> The "Strikers" which are essentially Shadow archer specialists had Point Blank Shot, Presise Shot, Track, Endurance, Favored Enemy; Dragons, Wild Empathy and Combat Style(Rapid Shot).
> ...




Awesome! This helped immensly- Thanks!


----------



## Laurel (Feb 8, 2005)

So before I sidetracked things (sorry!) we were on:

We each lead a portion of the armies of the pheonix as we converge on Caer Albion.  This means some will be leading groups outside the walls and some inside the wall (or we only lead the armies inside on the walls?)

We build one big horn in the center of the city and man it with bard and a protector for the bard.

We each have a horn and a bard and our own distinctive call -all short calls under 5 seconds.

When something goes really bad and we need to group the circle together, the leader for that area gives the signal and thier bard begins to play thier call repetatively.  The sound goes to the next group, which passes on the same exact call, and so forth.  When the horn blowers in the center either hear the call or recieve a message with a certain call they blow the big one.  When we hear the call we go to that point with our second in command knowing this possibility in advance.

--All the above are questions of did we decide for sure or we were in the process of discussing--


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 8, 2005)

Friday night or sunday afternoon are certainly possibilities - saturday is out for Liz and I, as well.  

That being said, Jeremiah is out for everything, definitely, as Nico will be in town, and Mik's Article 15 may prevent him from participating, as well - Mik?  Can you confirm or deny?  

If we play sunday, I agree that it ought to be kept short, as per two sundays ago.


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 8, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> So before I sidetracked things (sorry!) we were on:
> 
> We each lead a portion of the armies of the pheonix as we converge on Caer Albion. This means some will be leading groups outside the walls and some inside the wall (or we only lead the armies inside on the walls?)



Actually, if you're leading armies as they converge on Caer Albion, you'll be leading armies on the outside of the walls, sandwiching the draconids between the walls and the superior numbers of the Army of the Phoenix.  The idea is that the people on the walls will hold the city as the draconids turn from their siege positions to fight you.  Depending on how well the battle goes, there may be several sorties led from inside the city, as well...but you'll presumably be occupied with your own troops.  



> We build one big horn in the center of the city and man it with bard and a protector for the bard.
> 
> We each have a horn and a bard and our own distinctive call -all short calls under 5 seconds.
> 
> ...



It was as close to decided as anything ever gets, I believe.


----------



## Laurel (Feb 8, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Actually, if you're leading armies as they converge on Caer Albion, you'll be leading armies on the outside of the walls, sandwiching the draconids between the walls and the superior numbers of the Army of the Phoenix. The idea is that the people on the walls will hold the city as the draconids turn from their siege positions to fight you. Depending on how well the battle goes, there may be several sorties led from inside the city, as well...but you'll presumably be occupied with your own troops.



I thought we would basically take over the action inside as well.  I also thought we had a good number of the bluestar and our forces (the mercs for example) teleporting directly into the city.

So I figured yes, two main armies that would need to be divided will be approching, but thier were also armies we controlled inside the city walls that would need to be led.


----------



## Laurel (Feb 8, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> It was as close to decided as anything ever gets, I believe.




If this turns out to be true, can we go ahead and say we are building or having this massive horn brought into Caer Albion?  

Do we want just plain horns?


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 8, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> I thought we would basically take over the action inside as well.  I also thought we had a good number of the bluestar and our forces (the mercs for example) teleporting directly into the city.
> 
> So I figured yes, two main armies that would need to be divided will be approching, but thier were also armies we controlled inside the city walls that would need to be led.



 Most of the armies inside the walls are allied with or controlled by you - that being said, I can sum up what the battle will look like (for the most part) from the walls of Caer Albion.

"A battle rages outside the walls.  Arrows from the walls rain down onto the amassed draconid hordes, and cannon and trebuchet hurl iron and stone into their scattering ranks."

Unless the wall is breeched (which is precisely what you are trying to prevent) all of the fighting will happen in and around the valley outside the city, primarily by the troops coming on to the battlefield from Queenstower and Silvermeet, rather than the ones that are already here (since they're busy holding the city).

Archonus Bluestar leads the Warforged that man the walls, and the mercenaries have their own ranks and leadership structures.  The talons (the other main force inside the walls) obviously have their own chains of command.  Despite the aid of you and your allies, they have proven unwilling to cede command to anyone from the Phoenix Kingdom - they've been cooperative, but not submissive.  

Anyway, as you come over the ridge that surrounds the valley of seven towers, I imagine that each of you will personally be leading a force of between 100-300-odd troops of varying composition.


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 8, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> If this turns out to be true, can we go ahead and say we are building or having this massive horn brought into Caer Albion?
> 
> Do we want just plain horns?



 You can say that the great horn is being built.  Mundane horns should work fine for each of you.


----------



## Xath (Feb 8, 2005)

Friday is out for me.  I thought we weren't playing this weekend, so I scheduled WoT in.  I think Mik will be working until 11 on Friday as well, but I don't know about Sunday.  I'm up for Sunday.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Feb 8, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> Friday is out for me.  I thought we weren't playing this weekend, so I scheduled WoT in.  I think Mik will be working until 11 on Friday as well, but I don't know about Sunday.  I'm up for Sunday.



 Sunday is easily the worst day for me - will be the day that I need to get the most work done on my paper.

I *can* play, but would really really prefer Friday.


----------



## Xath (Feb 8, 2005)

So are we going to play Sunday or no?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Feb 8, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> So are we going to play Sunday or no?



 Doesn't appear that Kennon or Kat are around - but, I'm sure they will be shortly.

Jeremiah will not be there Sunday - do we have any word on whether or not Mik will be free on the weekends?

My personal vote for Sunday is "no" - I'm coming up on a really tough week and a half (confound this Disney vacation!  Making me take nearly all of my midterm exams on one day!!!) - but if I am out-voted by the remaining members of the group, I will certainly not refuse to play.  However, I will stipulate that we finish playing by 7pm at the very very very latest.


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 8, 2005)

If we can play sunday it has to be a short session.  I think we're waiting to find out about Mik.  

That being said, there's no skin off of my proverbial nose if we have to wait a bit to play.  I'm ready and rarin' to go, but sometimes having a little break is good.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Feb 8, 2005)

Anyone know what the bonus is for *not* having a cohort?


----------



## Laurel (Feb 8, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Anyone know what the bonus is for *not* having a cohort?



Kennon told me to add +4 to score, but I could be getting it wrong  We will let him speak with the final authoritative voice.


----------



## Laurel (Feb 8, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> If we can play sunday it has to be a short session. I think we're waiting to find out about Mik.
> 
> That being said, there's no skin off of my proverbial nose if we have to wait a bit to play. I'm ready and rarin' to go, but sometimes having a little break is good.



Came up with a definite yes from greg just now for Sunday KOA 

So he and I are both yes votes for a game on Sunday.

Sorry should have asked over e-mail to include all.

And as I already stated, we are in for it so long as it is a short session on Sunday.  But to Kennon- Does that mess anything up for you?  Would you rather us wait for more time?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Feb 8, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Came up with a definite yes from greg just now for Sunday KOA
> 
> So he and I are both yes votes for a game on Sunday.
> 
> ...



 Though I have no other specific obligations other than homework, I'd prefer we wait until after our trip to Disney to play, again... 

I know I'd have fun on Sunday, and I really hate being the reason we don't play - makes me feel like I am ruining everyone's day- but I also know I'd regret it come Monday morning.

Though I want to play, the logical side of Liz says "don't do it!"  So, sorry guys - I'm out.


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 8, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Anyone know what the bonus is for *not* having a cohort?



 Right now I'm saying +4. because +2 was obviously insufficient compensation.  If it turns out to be too much or not enough, it's not hard to adjust the numbers.


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 8, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Though I have no other specific obligations other than homework, I'd prefer we wait until after our trip to Disney to play, again...
> 
> I know I'd have fun on Sunday, and I really hate being the reason we don't play - makes me feel like I am ruining everyone's day- but I also know I'd regret it come Monday morning.
> 
> Though I want to play, the logical side of Liz says "don't do it!"  So, sorry guys - I'm out.



 And with that, we're down 2!  

Not a big deal - we knew february was going to be tough, and tough it is!  

So, sunday is completely out, and friday looks like a wash, as well.  

When's the *next* next time we can play?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Feb 8, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> And with that, we're down 2!
> 
> Not a big deal - we knew february was going to be tough, and tough it is!
> 
> ...



 How does the first weekend in March look for everyone?


----------



## Xath (Feb 8, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> How does the first weekend in March look for everyone?




That's about the time that Shrew goes into tech/opens.  Because of scheduling difficulties I might end up becoming wardrobe head for that as well.  But I knew early March would be difficult for me.  

However, as most of you already know, I'll rearrange my schedule to the best of my ability to be able to play.  Haven't missed a game yet and I don't intend to.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Feb 8, 2005)

March (particularly early March) will be the best month for me until school gets out - I've got Spring Break and a nice respite in exams and the like until the beginning of April, when I need to start cracking down on the studying and paper composing, again.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Feb 8, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> That's about the time that Shrew goes into tech/opens.  Because of scheduling difficulties I might end up becoming wardrobe head for that as well.  But I knew early March would be difficult for me.
> 
> However, as most of you already know, I'll rearrange my schedule to the best of my ability to be able to play.  Haven't missed a game yet and I don't intend to.



 How does the first week of March look for everyone else?


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 9, 2005)

On an unrelated note, _Hallow_ is a really useful spell - check it out when you get a chance.

You'd only have to cast it 5102 times to cover a square mile!  ...wait...


----------



## Laurel (Feb 9, 2005)

March = not sure

My parents may be coming up and Greg's mom is definetly coming down in March sometime. I know they don't want to overlap (since my parents are in Philly at some point), but I don't think either has set a date either.  

So can't really say a yes or now as of yet.


----------



## Laurel (Feb 9, 2005)

SRD said:
			
		

> Hallow _Evocation [Good] _Level: Clr 5, Drd 5 Components: V, S, M, DF Casting Time: 24 hours Range: Touch Area: 40-ft. radius emanating from the touched point Duration: Instantaneous Saving Throw: See text Spell Resistance: See text
> 
> Hallow makes a particular site, building, or structure a holy site. This has four major effects. First, the site or structure is guarded by a magic circle against evil effect. Second, all Charisma checks made to turn undead gain a +4 sacred bonus, and Charisma checks to command undead take a –4 penalty. Spell resistance does not apply to this effect. (This provision does not apply to the druid version of the spell.) Third, any dead body interred in a hallowed site cannot be turned into an undead creature. Finally, you may choose to fix a single spell effect to the hallowed site. The spell effect lasts for one year and functions throughout the entire site, regardless of the normal duration and area or effect. You may designate whether the effect applies to all creatures, creatures who share your faith or alignment, or creatures who adhere to another faith or alignment. At the end of the year, the chosen effect lapses, but it can be renewed or replaced simply by casting hallow again.
> 
> ...




Cool- thought we had mentioned this for Arfin since he was going to be interrred instead of burned, but that was long ago.... works awesome for smaller areas though.

Can we place it on a carriage for Justice to ride in   That could be a structure.. right?


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 9, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Cool- thought we had mentioned this for Arfin since he was going to be interrred instead of burned, but that was long ago.... works awesome for smaller areas though.
> 
> Can we place it on a carriage for Justice to ride in   That could be a structure.. right?



 I'd say that a carriage wouldn't count as a structure, since it is explicitly mobile.  

The part that I thought was explicitly useful was the ability to attach a spell to the hallowed area for a year - Dimensional Anchor, for instance, could be very useful - probably a good explanation for what keeps people from teleporting into tha palace at Oceanus (although that's probably Unhallow).


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Feb 10, 2005)

Apparently, we need to attempt to get a Weird Stone (it's in MoF - blocks dimensional travel for a 6 mile radius) for something that Kennon has been cryptic enough to tell me... but his cryptic DM-y nature has not revealed to me **why** we need said Stone...  (take what  you will from his thread found here: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=120116)

I don't know what he's getting at... but, it makes me nervous.


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 10, 2005)

Nothing to worry about - you've had several problems with people teleporting in to the palace to wreak havoc, and the Weird Stone (which is in the Players Guide to Faerun, which Mik has, at least) would shut down dimensional travel in a six mile radius.  

While it would prevent you from teleporting and dimension-dooring around town, it also prevents things like the confrontation with the Nightwalker and the Demon, as well as any problems you might have with summoned Slaads, etc.  

It's not a perfect solution for these kinds of things, but it would certainly be a worthy safety precaution for you, the Queen, and all of the other things that currently reside in Hyrwl.


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 10, 2005)

I don't want anyone to get too excited....

But there may be a short story hour update this evening. 

MAYBE. 

If you're good.

EDIT: It's posted.


----------



## Laurel (Feb 10, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> I don't want anyone to get too excited....
> 
> But there may be a short story hour update this evening.
> 
> ...



YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We've been good  It's even been awhile since we pestered you last


----------



## Laurel (Feb 10, 2005)

The other thread which I assumed was okay for us to browse since it was posted here as well and didn't stay for us to keep out, sounds like it is more for them and it's one of our people on the inside that would be trying to get out.... unless we are building something or have somethign being made that I am just not getting 

It does make sense that after quite a few attempts and infiltrations into Hywrl and specifically the palace where our future Queen and her expanding belly reside we should have some heavy central magics in place.


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 10, 2005)

The other thread was an exercise for me that may have application in the current game, and may not - if it does haev application in the current game, I believe I have sufficiently disguised my intent to preserve any "surprise" element that may or may not be intended.  

What has come out of the discussion is something of ancillary usefulness - specific items and spells that can block teleport.  Hallow + Dimensional Anchor might work for the palace, but you'd need a lot of castings because hallow only covers a 40 ft. radius - to cover the town, you'd have to cast it like 15,000 times (sadly, not an exaggeration).


----------



## Laurel (Feb 11, 2005)

Last chapter I have is Chapter 18- Arfin's Death

Do you have specifics for the titles since then?


----------



## Laurel (Feb 11, 2005)

also... when did the events of the last games events take place?


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 11, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Last chapter I have is Chapter 18- Arfin's Death
> 
> Do you have specifics for the titles since then?



 Let's call Chapter 18 - "The Fallen."

Chapter 19 (funeral, wedding, and related events) - "Life and Death, Honor and Loss"

Chapter 20 (Arriving at Caer Albion, the fight, getting to the walls, the tunnel collapse, talking to the Talons, etc.) - "To the Rescue"

Chapter 21 (Sylvanus) - "Scions"

Chapter 22 (the trip North, up to the meeting with the Bluestar) - "Oblivion"

Chapter 23 (the dialogue/deal with the Bluestar) - "Tiger by the Tail"

Chapter 24 (Jansten's revelations, Kaereth's return) - "Urgency"

Chapter 25 (Khaz Barok, up to the final confrontation with the Orb) - "The Lost Stone Halls"

Chapter 26 (The confrontation with the orb, getting out, resealing Khaz Barok) - "Freedom" 

Chapter 27 (The timeline up to last time) - "A Phoenix Kingdom"

Chapter 28 (The Slaad battle, Archon's death and rebirth) - "Fire and Ash"

Chapter 29 (upcoming) - "Warhorns at Caer Albion"


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 11, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> also... when did the events of the last games events take place?



AD+56 is what I had originally noted on the timeline, but I might push it later.

The next time we play, my plan is to have us at AD + 250, or so.  Give or take a week.


----------



## Laurel (Feb 11, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> The next time we play, my plan is to have us at AD + 250, or so. Give or take a week.



Just a reminder Jaine's due date is AD +252 which some (Xath) have to be there for. Also since it is not a science, it could be premature birth or late birth we ( I think) are planning on the circle as 'on call' as the time approaches.

I just don't want us to forget about it and then opps she's dead and all those plans and worries are out the window


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Feb 11, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Just a reminder Jaine's due date is AD +252 which some (Xath) have to be there for. Also since it is not a science, it could be premature birth or late birth we ( I think) are planning on the circle as 'on call' as the time approaches.
> 
> I just don't want us to forget about it and then opps she's dead and all those plans and worries are out the window



 Jane has a Justice bracelet... which, assuming we are all (or at least, Justice and Xath are) together everyone should know when she needs us.

"Where'd Justice go? ... ohhhh, it must be 'time'."


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 11, 2005)

Jaine can easily get a message to her husband in Caer Albion, who can presumably get a message to you, even if you're locked in battle.  When the time comes, you'll have time to react - nothing to worry about in that regard.


----------



## Xath (Feb 11, 2005)

If by time, you mean 16 rounds.


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 11, 2005)

I would imagine that you'll be notified at some point when contractions are close together, rather than when she's already dead or dying.  The idea is to have you there so that she can be healed immediately upon giving birth to the child(ren), and get the girl child out of the room ASAP so as to minimize the "secret heir" rumors, even though that's exactly what you're doing.

I would expect that Preston and/or Dorn will be in the room overseeing the birth/ready to restore the Queen in case she doesn't die, there will be a couple of midwives close to take care of the child (but perhaps not in the room) and then Xath will be brought in to restore the Queen.


----------



## Laurel (Feb 11, 2005)

I'm not saying she can't get word to us or that we can't get to her.... just didn't want it to go unnoticed 

If we think it worth it we could have a baby call  Still gives inspiration to troops, maybe that much more if they know what it means. Also, it could act as something that can notify Xath and AB should only one get the message or just let us know in general.

Hopfully Jaine has more sense then to just pull one of her generals from the battle front without any forewarning.


----------



## Laurel (Feb 11, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> I would imagine that you'll be notified at some point when contractions are close together, rather than when she's already dead or dying. The idea is to have you there so that she can be healed immediately upon giving birth to the child(ren), and get the girl child out of the room ASAP so as to minimize the "secret heir" rumors, even though that's exactly what you're doing.
> 
> I would expect that Preston and/or Dorn will be in the room overseeing the birth/ready to restore the Queen in case she doesn't die, there will be a couple of midwives close to take care of the child (but perhaps not in the room) and then Xath will be brought in to restore the Queen.



Typing when you were typing too it seems, so some of my last post is out dated 

um..... Is AA planning on letting his sister look after the child while he is in the middle of the battle? Is the newborn coming back to Caer Albion? Has he thought of how to explain the child? Does he plan on just surprising us all with the how and whys when it happens?


----------



## Archon (Feb 11, 2005)

*a newborn*



			
				Laurel said:
			
		

> Typing when you were typing too it seems, so some of my last post is out dated
> 
> um..... Is AA planning on letting his sister look after the child while he is in the middle of the battle? Is the newborn coming back to Caer Albion? Has he thought of how to explain the child? Does he plan on just surprising us all with the how and whys when it happens?




Archon still thinks it's better for the child if she is raised along side her brother. But apparently the Kingdom comes first and the child gets to make a sacrifice before she is even old enough to decide such things for herself. 
For the good of the kingdom the children will be seperated. Archon's daughter will be raised in Sylvanus by Archon and Xath when they can and by Ara and Lord Stormwind (Archon wants to grant him some sor of lordship) when they can't.
As far as an explination goes.... i'm open for suggestions.


----------



## Laurel (Feb 11, 2005)

Archon said:
			
		

> Archon still thinks it's better for the child if she is raised along side her brother. But apparently the Kingdom comes first and the child gets to make a sacrifice before she is even old enough to decide such things for herself.
> For the good of the kingdom the children will be seperated. Archon's daughter will be raised in Sylvanus by Archon and Xath when they can and by Ara and Lord Stormwind (Archon wants to grant him some sor of lordship) when they can't.
> As far as an explination goes.... i'm open for suggestions.



Hey it is the perfect begining to her understudying her da's broodiness  Just kidding. 
With one parent, AA, and a step-mom who will love her as Xath will, she will have in some respects a better life then her brother.

Anyways... suggestions...
There's always the fake woman and she died story. 
Story: There was a female in Caer Albion, that AA knew while on tour, but she died in the attack. Child was hidden due to its strange mark in the city, and given over to AA when he came to the city after the attack.  
Action: When child is born AA's sister takes the child directly to Sylvanus until Car Albion battle is ended.  Then public showing of AA's kid with AA and Xath.  Jaine can be present, but not the son.

Another- Xath was pregnant the whole time. She just used magic to keep it underwraps, so no one could directly target the child. Archonus was really taking the babies pain the whole time. It may look all human, but it just takes after dad more that's all.  And if it ends up with that high CHA for personality who knows it may be the prefect bard in training in a few years- thus taking after mommy Xath.

Another- It is his child, and the biological mother is no more. AA gives silence if anything else is asked. Xath is called mom. People may question, but no matter what gets said they may question and imagine things. This also keeps open an easy way to slide the kid in if something should happen to the brother.

By the way, these are just the rumages of what came to mind first. Both can get trickey and both may be too complex, but hey you asked for suggestions


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 11, 2005)

Archon said:
			
		

> Archon still thinks it's better for the child if she is raised along side her brother. But apparently the Kingdom comes first and the child gets to make a sacrifice before she is even old enough to decide such things for herself.
> For the good of the kingdom the children will be seperated. Archon's daughter will be raised in Sylvanus by Archon and Xath when they can and by Ara and Lord Stormwind (Archon wants to grant him some sor of lordship) when they can't.
> As far as an explination goes.... i'm open for suggestions.



 And kids should be able to pick their own names, too!  

If you really think it's better to have her raised with her brother, refuse to take her - that will pretty much guarantee that state.  But remember that her current planned status is very much a result of demands made by Archon earlier in the game.

Ara, though loyal, is not a terribly powerful protector - nor is Aeron Stormwind.  The child might be safe in Sylvanus, but may not be, as well.  The queen acquiesced to the original request based on the assumption that the backup heir would be as safe as any living being as long as the Circle of the Phoenix protected her - the real heir has the Queen's guard and the rest of the Queen's inner circle to protect him.


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 11, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Hey it is the perfect begining to her understudying her da's broodiness  Just kidding.
> With one parent, AA, and a step-mom who will love her as Xath will, she will have in some respects a better life then her brother.
> 
> Anyways... suggestions...
> ...



All of these are sufficiently plausible, I suppose - though how you'd explain that Xath was pregnant the whole time would be *very* tricky.  Has she even had her current body for 8-10 months?

Note - elven pregnancy (particularly pregnancies that will result in half-elven births) simply cannot take two years - since elven males + human females and elven females + human males all make the same kind of half-elves, pregnancy between the two species must be a great deal more similar than the infamous BoEF would have us believe.  Barring a good logical argument, it happens for all the human-like races (ie, all of them that can half-breed at will) in 8-10 months.


----------



## Archon (Feb 11, 2005)

"Another- It is his child, and the biological mother is no more. AA gives silence if anything else is asked. Xath is called mom. People may question, but no matter what gets said they may question and imagine things. This also keeps open an easy way to slide the kid in if something should happen to the brother." - L'Aurel
i like this idea. it involves the least amount of deception and leaves the most room for later explaination.


----------



## Laurel (Feb 11, 2005)

I just remember a few weeks ago this question of what will happen got brought up, and just wanted to say the following.
Honestly Mik it is what you or what you and Gertie want from a character stand point.  When all this first got talked about, as Kennon stated, you kept saying that you wanted AA to have the child or one of the children.  There are many reasons that at the time it was a good issue to push, with the mark needing to be explianed and all.  AA can change his mind, and by no means am I or I think anyone else trying to push you to go one way or the other.  It's AA's choice and therefore yours.  It's a personal character twist 
AA can refuse the kid, AB does share the mark and blood.  He may dislike it, but if AA refuses the child he doesn't have much choice. Neither of them do.
By taking the kid or by letting them be raised together are both risky and both big chances to take.  As with the whole thing nothing is going to be the perfect answer nor an easy choice.

Sorry just didn't want you to choose one way or the other by force


----------



## Laurel (Feb 11, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> All of these are sufficiently plausible, I suppose - though how you'd explain that Xath was pregnant the whole time would be *very* tricky. Has she even had her current body for 8-10 months?
> 
> Note - elven pregnancy (particularly pregnancies that will result in half-elven births) simply cannot take two years - since elven males + human females and elven females + human males all make the same kind of half-elves, pregnancy between the two species must be a great deal more similar than the infamous BoEF would have us believe. Barring a good logical argument, it happens for all the human-like races (ie, all of them that can half-breed at will) in 8-10 months.



She has had her body since day 14 our our travels... we are now past the 7 month mark and that is going by low numbers (son't have all the chapters between day timeline and AD/T timeline) and using 30 day months. So it would have to have happened fast, but definitely possible.  It may be a premature, but in a world of magic and with all this super magic around it is not impossible.  And really doesn't she just need to borrow Archonus' hat of disguise so her tummy's not so puggy.  
Most of our fighting has been circle only, and even then Xath hasn't been one tumbling and dancing around.....  But as I said, my suggestions may not be easy and that they may be overly complex


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 11, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> She has had her body since day 14 our our travels... we are now past the 7 month mark and that is going by low numbers (son't have all the chapters between day timeline and AD/T timeline) and using 30 day months. So it would have to have happened fast, but definitely possible. It may be a premature, but in a world of magic and with all this super magic around it is not impossible. And really doesn't she just need to borrow Archonus' hat of disguise so her tummy's not so puggy.
> Most of our fighting has been circle only, and even then Xath hasn't been one tumbling and dancing around..... But as I said, my suggestions may not be easy and that they may be overly complex



Just doing a logic check. So, as I said, any of Kat's explanations will work, though some make Archon seem more like a man-slut than others.  I'd say a Xath pregnancy is at least plausible, so long as one doesn't look too closely at her biological parentage - fortunately, for the most part, people will assume that Aeron Stormwind is her biological father, since they are now both elves.  They'll be wrong (as her body's biological father is actually Inelliron, the regent of Hyrwl), but it would be easy to make that assumption.    He can just say that there's a human in the line...somewhere.

Good appraisal of the situation Kat - and you're exactly right. If you *really* want the children to stay together, you can make it happen.

Choice is ever present. Unfortunately, she never travels far without her cruel and hulking partner - Consequence. Ah, if we could have but one without the other!


----------



## Laurel (Feb 11, 2005)

Archon said:
			
		

> "Another- It is his child, and the biological mother is no more. AA gives silence if anything else is asked. Xath is called mom. People may question, but no matter what gets said they may question and imagine things. This also keeps open an easy way to slide the kid in if something should happen to the brother." - L'Aurel
> i like this idea. it involves the least amount of deception and leaves the most room for later explaination.



This breeds the most questions, but also as stated makes for the lesser lies.  Just have something better if/when the kid gets old enough to question this story.  Silence probably won't get you too many bonus points for being a great dad


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 11, 2005)

HA!

"Where do babies come from, Daddy?"

"Murder and treachery, my darling - murder and treachery."


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 11, 2005)

Archon said:
			
		

> "Another- It is his child, and the biological mother is no more. AA gives silence if anything else is asked. Xath is called mom. People may question, but no matter what gets said they may question and imagine things. This also keeps open an easy way to slide the kid in if something should happen to the brother." - L'Aurel
> i like this idea. it involves the least amount of deception and leaves the most room for later explaination.



 works for me!


----------



## Xath (Feb 11, 2005)

Having Xath be pregnant would make her an uber slut.  "Oh, new body? Here Archon, come help me check this thing out!"  Seven months later...


----------



## Archon (Feb 12, 2005)

*It is her Destiny.*

i thought about it and decided that this kid doesn't get to grow up normal. No nannys or nursemaids for her. She's going to grow up amongst us. When she's not learning about enlightenment from Uncle Kaereth, she'll be learning the way of the Light from Aunt Justice or Mr. Preston. When she's not recieving lessons in anchient lore from her step-mother, she'll be getting drilled by Aunt Woodshadow on her Archery form. 
And when none of us are there to keep her skills and knowledge keen, her sitters; Marcus, Preston, Penny, Dorn, etc, will.
she'll be 12th level at age nine.
she'll be epic before she's 21.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Feb 12, 2005)

Nevermind.


----------



## Laurel (Feb 14, 2005)

Archon said:
			
		

> i thought about it and decided that this kid doesn't get to grow up normal. No nannys or nursemaids for her. She's going to grow up amongst us. When she's not learning about enlightenment from Uncle Kaereth, she'll be learning the way of the Light from Aunt Justice or Mr. Preston. When she's not recieving lessons in anchient lore from her step-mother, she'll be getting drilled by Aunt Woodshadow on her Archery form.
> And when none of us are there to keep her skills and knowledge keen, her sitters; Marcus, Preston, Penny, Dorn, etc, will.
> she'll be 12th level at age nine.
> she'll be epic before she's 21.



hehehehe..... sounds cool.    So no teaching the kid the ways of the Amastatia only Apectin teachings huh?


----------



## Laurel (Feb 14, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> Having Xath be pregnant would make her an uber slut. "Oh, new body? Here Archon, come help me check this thing out!" Seven months later...



Well, they did know each other before and did like each other before the whole death new body deal (fast friends they did make).  It would make her seem more of a slut then waiting perhaps, but it was an option if someone wanted a declared mother and a declared father, and it was in  the realm of possibilties, all I was saying   And maybe the only thing stopping true love before the new body were the round and hairy factors 

But mik decided and it will all work great which ever way -as much great as can happen in one of these situations at least   Loved by parents and adopded family, and raised to be the best in every aspect of life she will truly be in want of nothing we can hope


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 14, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> hehehehe..... sounds cool.    So no teaching the kid the ways of the Amastatia only Apectin teachings huh?



 Well, her father's proclivities would certainly pull her toward the more martial of the two major orders.


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 15, 2005)

Does anyone recall in which thread I originally posted the map of Caer Albion with the major landmarks labelled?  

I'd really like to get a look at that. The specific post would be fine, too....


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Feb 15, 2005)

Something to think about:

Do we think that Mordred has obtained physical form on our plane?  Do we think he is controling Tain from some Hell-plane?  Do we think he is a revenant on our plane?  Do we think he exists at all (maybe Tain has convinced himself he *IS* Mordred)?

I know we really have no way of actually knowing - but, by your best guess, what do you think?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Feb 15, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Does anyone recall in which thread I originally posted the map of Caer Albion with the major landmarks labelled?
> 
> I'd really like to get a look at that. The specific post would be fine, too....



 Nope... that was some time ago, I believe.

Is it on the website?


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 16, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Does anyone recall in which thread I originally posted the map of Caer Albion with the major landmarks labelled?
> 
> I'd really like to get a look at that. The specific post would be fine, too....



 If no one remembers, can someone help me look?  If I find the link, I'll post it.


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 16, 2005)

All of these are at least possible, but prophecy would suggest some of these over others - what do you think?  This is, as Liz points out, an important question to answer inside the game.


----------



## Archon (Feb 16, 2005)

*The Sharkness*

i think Mordred is around (physicall or not) and that Tain is just one of many strings that he is pulling. 
Can't we commune the Light about the comming/present darkness?


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 16, 2005)

Yes you can.  But the Light (or its designated representative) is generally cryptic, and the spell is costly.

Still, it may be worth the effort.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Feb 16, 2005)

Justice can Commune, now... and - if I remember corrently - Kennon said, at one point, that "the first casting is free."  That standard applied to Preston... whether or not it applies to Justice is a decision up to the DM.


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 16, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Justice can Commune, now... and - if I remember corrently - Kennon said, at one point, that "the first casting is free."  That standard applied to Preston... whether or not it applies to Justice is a decision up to the DM.



 Well, what does it cost if you cast it yourself?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Feb 16, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Well, what does it cost if you cast it yourself?



 It's only 100 XP - Justice would be willing to cast it after creating a firm list of questions to be asked.



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> Commune
> Divination
> 
> Level: Clr 5
> ...


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 16, 2005)

It will cost 100 XP every time you want to cast it - Preston's first casting was free *to you,* but not to him.  

So, go ahead.  Get a firm list (or perhaps a "tree" of Questions) and then cast away!


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 16, 2005)

Perhaps some suggested questions would be helpful?


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

On unrelated note, I think we need a hosted forum - it's 40 bucks a year (about 5 bucks per person per year [could be done with fewer people, I suppose]) and it would avoid some of the "when did we post thing X?" that results from having 1 OOC thread and 1 IC thread.  It would allow us to compartmentalize by subject...which I think would be handy.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Feb 17, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> On unrelated note, I think we need a hosted forum - it's 40 bucks a year (about 5 bucks per person per year [could be done with fewer people, I suppose]) and it would avoid some of the "when did we post thing X?" that results from having 1 OOC thread and 1 IC thread.  It would allow us to compartmentalize by subject...which I think would be handy.



 I completely agree - which is why I suggested it like a thousand days ago!  

I think it is a very, very smart idea - and cheap to boot!


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

I agreed with you, then, too. 

Any progress by anyone on perhaps generating some commune questions?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Feb 18, 2005)

Does Mordred exist?

Does Mordred exist physically on *this* plane?

Does Mordred have complete control of King Tain?

Is Mordred alive? (want to find out if he'd undea of some type)

Those are a few I just came up with - they need some work on the wording - but you get the basic idea of what sorts of questions Justice wants answered...


----------



## The_Universe (Feb 18, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Does Mordred exist?
> 
> Does Mordred exist physically on *this* plane?
> 
> ...



 You may already have answered at least one of those questions.

But these are a good start.  Keep the ideas coming!


----------



## Laurel (Feb 23, 2005)

So if we keep things on track and get short answers then move on quickly, we have max how many questions would you say? 15? I think that's what we had used before......
The spell lasts for 10 minutes, and we should try to keep it to just one go.  Of course if need be we can ask again, but no matter who casts it it takes quite a bit of XP and a 5th level spell slot. -Agreeing with above comments basically-


----------



## Laurel (Feb 25, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Does Mordred exist?
> 
> Does Mordred exist physically on *this* plane?
> 
> ...



So general themes we want answered:
Where is Tain
In what way is he alive
How much control does he have and over who

Tow more themes that we have gone over before, but we may have more info, now:
What does Morded want
What does Tain want
How does Tiamat fit into this

Do we want to try the question tree again, or just get through a list of however many basic questions and try again if we feel we must?


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 1, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> So if we keep things on track and get short answers then move on quickly, we have max how many questions would you say? 15? I think that's what we had used before......
> The spell lasts for 10 minutes, and we should try to keep it to just one go.  Of course if need be we can ask again, but no matter who casts it it takes quite a bit of XP and a 5th level spell slot. -Agreeing with above comments basically-



 I believe that with the spell you have both a time and a question limit - whichever runs out first.  Can anyone confirm or deny that?


----------



## Laurel (Mar 1, 2005)

Ah ha... 
Time:







> Duration: 1 round/level



Number of Questions:







> You contact your deity—or agents thereof —and ask questions that can be answered by a simple yes or no. (A cleric of no particular deity contacts a philosophically allied deity.) You are allowed one such question per caster level.




So it is all goes by how many cleric levels and prestige class levels Justice has.
Preston was casting all the other times, so it was the 15 question limit which now makes sense as he was level 15.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Mar 1, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> So general themes we want answered:
> Where is Tain
> In what way is he alive
> How much control does he have and over who
> ...



 We have the answers to the questions about Tain: We know he's alive.  We know he's in Thanesport...

The one we need answers about is Mordred.


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 1, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Ah ha...
> Time:
> Number of Questions:
> 
> ...



Right - so, every question has to have a 5 second "turnaround" in order to get the maximum use out of the casting.  

So, it's ok to have a "branching" list, but you need to have the questions ready, and FAST. 

Nice to be home, gang. 

We can take care of this on the boards, if we decide that's the route we want to take. 

On another note, can anyone clarify for me what (if any) plans were made for gaming this week/in the following weeks?  At what point, I know that gmail mentions tomorrow - if that's the case, I'd like to know.   If not, when are we thinking, as of now?

Knowing is, after all, half the battle.


----------



## Laurel (Mar 1, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> On another note, can anyone clarify for me what (if any) plans were made for gaming this week/in the following weeks? At what point, I know that gmail mentions tomorrow - if that's the case, I'd like to know.  If not, when are we thinking, as of now?



Just sent out a reply to this by gmail   I think Wednesday is still possible, but you were already headed to FL by then, and since we hadn't given you the heads up don't want to rush the story or piss off the DM by rushing a gaming day a day after his return. 

Glad you guys are home, and hope you had fun with Mickey and Minnie!


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 1, 2005)

*I'm going to do it.*

I decided I'm going to buy us a hosted forum as a DM's Day present from me, to me.   (you can donate to the cause, if you'd like).  

One thing remains to be done: 

Naming the thing. 

Suggestions?  

My initial thought was "Kingdom of Ashes", but we won't be playing this campaign forever.  Choosing something that describes the group, rather than the game, may be more apropriate in the long run. 

What do you think?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Mar 1, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> I decided I'm going to buy us a hosted forum as a DM's Day present from me, to me.   (you can donate to the cause, if you'd like).
> 
> One thing remains to be done:
> 
> ...



 Ideas:

(1) The Gong Show

(2) Pod Six

(3) Sealab

(4) Spider Skull Island

(5) Pandora's Box

(6) The Twilight Zone

(7) The Alexandria Adventurer's Club

(8) The Material Sphere

(9) A standard D&D Plane

(10) Your Mom's House

(11) The Death Star

(12) Galactic Empire or Rebel Alliance

(13) Wretched Hive of Scum and Villiany

(14) Nerf Herder's R Us (or some other theme using the term "Nerf Herder")

(15) Any SW bar that Kennon is fond of?

I'm sure I'll have more ideas...


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 1, 2005)

> (15) Any SW bar that Kennon is fond of?



 Zorak's Revenge is a favorite of mine. 

The D&D bar is always "The Rusty Scabbard"

Also, I'm going to suggest that we not choose the gong show - it may be partially true, but let's focus on those times when we haven't F'ed up.


----------



## Laurel (Mar 1, 2005)

Cool beans.  As suggested, it would be cool to have a positive name that can extend beyond or past KOA.  I liked the alexandria theme, cept Gertie isn't really....

Since in pretty much every game we will be a group and hopfully eventually the PC's all like each other I pose: Allies of the Circle

But for giggles Wretched Hive of Scum and Villiany always sounds fun.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Mar 1, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Cool beans.  As suggested, it would be cool to have a positive name that can extend beyond or past KOA.  I liked the alexandria theme, cept Gertie isn't really....
> 
> Since in pretty much every game we will be a group and hopfully eventually the PC's all like each other I pose: Allies of the Circle
> 
> But for giggles Wretched Hive of Scum and Villiany always sounds fun.



 I think the Alexandria Adventurer's Club works well becuase it's where we play... not necessarily where everyone is from.  

However, I will say that I am fond of Pod Six and Spider Skull Island... which should be a reminder to everyone to watch Sealab 2021 and The Venture Brothers on Adult Swim.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Mar 1, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I think the Alexandria Adventurer's Club works well becuase it's where we play... not necessarily where everyone is from.
> 
> However, I will say that I am fond of Pod Six and Spider Skull Island... which should be a reminder to everyone to watch Sealab 2021 and The Venture Brothers on Adult Swim.



 We can also just drop the Alexandria part and go with "The Adventurer's Club"


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 2, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> We can also just drop the Alexandria part and go with "The Adventurer's Club"



 If we go with the adventurer's club, I think we should leave in Alexandria.  Though we're talking about Alexandria, VA, there are numerous other Alexandria's thoughout the world, many of which would be fine locations for an actual adventurer's club. 

Variation's on the theme might be (you can drop the Alexandria if that's what we decide to do): 

The Alexandria Adventurer's League
The Adventurer's Circle (or the Alexandria Adventurer's Circle)

(Synonym's for club/group include: accumulation, aggregation, assemblage, assembly, association, assortment, band, batch, battery, bevy, body, bunch, bundle, cartel, category, chain, circle, class, clique, clot, club, clump, cluster, clutch, collection, combination, combine, company, conglomerate, congregation, coterie, covey, crew, crowd, faction, fit-out, formation, gang, gathering, grade, league, lot, mess, organization, pack, parcel, party, passel, platoon, pool, set, shooting match, society, sort, suite, syndicate, troop, trust).  

Alexandria Adventurer's Society?  
    "               "           Assembly?

Just some ideas.  Keep your own coming!


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 2, 2005)

In case you were looking for the coolest thing ever, there's no need to worry - I found it for you. 

Here it is: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=122099

We need this. NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED it.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Mar 2, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> In case you were looking for the coolest thing ever, there's no need to worry - I found it for you.
> 
> Here it is: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=122099
> 
> We need this. NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED it.



 Indeed, we do need it... I've been in love with it since Trina showed it to us months and months ago.

*dreamy sigh*


----------



## Xath (Mar 2, 2005)

We need that.  I most certainly agree.

I could...procure...one if no one cared about silly little legal issues like ownership.


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 2, 2005)

We could all chip in and buy one - I'd volunteer to keep it at the apartment.


----------



## Laurel (Mar 3, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> I could...procure...one if no one cared about silly little legal issues like ownership.



There are some at a former school that are quite easy to.... procure.  Apparently they have donated to the alumni technology fund a few times in recent years.

And no I never helped nor actually did it myself.


----------



## Laurel (Mar 3, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Alexandria Adventurer's Circle




Personally like this one the best so far. And since DC loves anarchro.'s we would be the AAC 

But I liked a lot of the other ones too.... lots of good choices.


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 3, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Personally like this one the best so far. And since DC loves anarchro.'s we would be the AAC
> 
> But I liked a lot of the other ones too.... lots of good choices.



I think I like "league" (the AAL) the best of the "Alexandria Adventurer's ______" set. But I'm willing to go with another variation (like circle) if that's the consensus we reach.


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 4, 2005)

I gmailed this, but I'll put it here, as well - Make sure that you are leveled up to 16 BEFORE we get together to play (which is still sunday, yes?).  I'm hungry for action!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Mar 7, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> I think I like "league" (the AAL) the best of the "Alexandria Adventurer's ______" set. But I'm willing to go with another variation (like circle) if that's the consensus we reach.



 I like "League" as well.  So, Alexandria Adventurers League or the Adventurers League or the Northeastern Adventurers League (to go by region)...


----------



## Laurel (Mar 7, 2005)

Just wanted to say sunday was fun- and I liked the change up with individual fights.  It made for a cool change!


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 7, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> Just wanted to say sunday was fun- and I liked the change up with individual fights.  It made for a cool change!



 Glad you enjoyed it - I'm trying to focus the last bit of the campaign on more "setpiece" battles (big, coordinated, dramatic things) rather than on the dungeon-ish things we've been doing recently.


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 8, 2005)

*Experience*

As of so far, you've earned 2600 XP (each) for the Battle of Caer Albion.  Please add it to your sheets.  For obvious reasons, you have not accumulated any treasure.  

Can someone let me know what that brings the individual totals up to?

Thanks!

On another note, I am still trying to find out from Morrus how to get our new forum up and running.  As soon as I do, we'll move stuff over there.


----------



## Xath (Mar 9, 2005)

125665xp


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks!  Does that include your 10 bonus experience for whatever it was?


----------



## Xath (Mar 9, 2005)

No, it doesn't.


----------



## Xath (Mar 9, 2005)

I think that recently in game, there has been a dramatic decline in the amount of *role*playing being done.  We used to have all sorts of stuff; IC convos, etc.  I really enjoy them and I think we should get them back.  Am I alone in this?  How can we get back into the groove?


----------



## Xath (Mar 9, 2005)

I've been working on some new staves.  In some battle situations, Cure Serious Wounds just takes too long.  I think we may want to invest in a faster, more efficient Staff of Healing.  Thus, I give you:

*Healing (Greater): * This white ash staff, with inlaid golden runes, allows use of the following spells:

_Heal_ (1 charge)
_Cure Critical Wounds_ (1 charge)
_Remove Curse_ (1 charge)
Strong Conjunction; CL 15th; Craft Staff, _heal, cure critical wounds, remove curse_; Price 59063gp

Or, we can reduce the cost by increasing the charges (which I think is reasonable)

*Healing (Greater): * This white ash staff, with inlaid golden runes, allows use of the following spells:

_Heal_ (2 charges)
_Cure Critical Wounds_ (2 charges)
_Remove Curse_ (2 charges)
Strong Conjunction; CL 15th; Craft Staff, _heal, cure critical wounds, remove curse_; Price 29531gp

I think Heal is a really good spell to have.  With just one casting from a 15th level staff, someone can be healed 150pts of damage in 1 round.  Wheras now, we wait for a song, or we cast Cure Serious, which cures an average of 17 pts of damage a round.  In some of our current combats, with the amount of damage we take, I think ready access to some serious healing would come in handy.  

More staves to come! Same bat time, same bat channel...


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 9, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> I think that recently in game, there has been a dramatic decline in the amount of *role*playing being done. We used to have all sorts of stuff; IC convos, etc. I really enjoy them and I think we should get them back. Am I alone in this? How can we get back into the groove?




I think that would be wonderful. As I have previously noted, this is some of my favorite stuff to preside over. 

However, I think the key is to make it less exclusive (fewer 1-on-1 conversations) and more inclusive (group talks to NPC X). Talk to anybody you want to talk to, in-session. I'll be happy to oblige.


----------



## Xath (Mar 9, 2005)

This staff may or may not be rediculous.  But it's a way of pumping everyone in the party up in 6 rounds or less.

*Staff of (Stat Increases?): * This crystalline staff seems to have an aura of strength, grace, and beauty without seeming fragile.  It allows use of the following spells.

_Bear's Endurance, Mass_ (1 charge)
_Bull's Strength, Mass_ (1 charge)
_Cat's Grace, Mass_ (1 charge)
_Eagle's Splendor, Mass_ (1 charge)
_Fox's Cunning, Mass_ (1 charge)
_Owl's Wisdom, Mass_ (1 charge)
Strong Transmutation; CL 11th; Craft Staff, _above spells_; Price 92813gp

Or, if everything costs 2 charges, the cost of the staff is 46406gp.


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 9, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> This staff may or may not be rediculous.  But it's a way of pumping everyone in the party up in 6 rounds or less.
> 
> *Staff of (Stat Increases?): * This crystalline staff seems to have an aura of strength, grace, and beauty without seeming fragile.  It allows use of the following spells.
> 
> ...



 This is a little fishy. I'd be more likely to allow the first staff than this one.


----------



## Xath (Mar 9, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> This is a little fishy. I'd be more likely to allow the first staff than this one.




That's why I said it may or may not be rediculous.  It certainly is expensive though.  I think the Healing staff is better and more important to the group right now.  I was just trying to think of an easy an efficient way for us to prep for battle, as well as survive it.  I know that not everyone could use all of the stat bonuses though.  I think Fox's Cunning may actually be completely useless (statwise) in our group.  But I didn't want to exclude it, because I thought that would make the staff a bit less well-rounded.

Strength: Kaereth, Justice, Archon, Xath
Dexterity: L'Aurel
Constitution: Everybody
Intelligence: Noone
Wisdom: Archon, Justice
Charisma: Jansten, Justice, Xath


----------



## Laurel (Mar 9, 2005)

I really like the idea of a better healing method!



			
				Xath said:
			
		

> That's why I said it may or may not be rediculous. It certainly is expensive though. I think the Healing staff is better and more important to the group right now. I was just trying to think of an easy an efficient way for us to prep for battle, as well as survive it. I know that not everyone could use all of the stat bonuses though. I think Fox's Cunning may actually be completely useless (statwise) in our group. But I didn't want to exclude it, because I thought that would make the staff a bit less well-rounded.
> 
> Strength: Kaereth, Justice, Archon, Xath
> Dexterity: L'Aurel
> ...



Um... since L'Aurel has more then one spell slot and casts spells more then may be noticed she could use the wisdom bit as that is her base for spells as well  

I agree this may be a little bit of an uber staff, but the cost does seem to balance it better.  I also don't know staffs and wands that well, so not really reliable information or thoughts will you get from this corner 

If we took a few rounds we could cast these on our selves before battle, or as we are in battle.  It takes the same time constraints.  Also, they may not last as long, but would last beyond the normal few rounds our combat tends to go.

Cat's grace L'Aurel can cast on herself and individual cast most of those above listed.  I also know most are under Cleric spells as well.

I'm not proposing our primary spell casters should use thier slots up for this kind of stuff, but I am saying our secondary spell casters can use thier slots for this instead of as most of the time letting them go to waste.  Something Greg actually has asked about in past, and since getting Jansten has pushed me to think about more.


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 9, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> I think that recently in game, there has been a dramatic decline in the amount of *role*playing being done.  We used to have all sorts of stuff; IC convos, etc.  I really enjoy them and I think we should get them back.  Am I alone in this?  How can we get back into the groove?



 A second thought on this subject occurs to me: 

Remember that I really only create the problems in game, usually leaving the solutions up to you.  There's nothing preventing you from using whatever tactic (including bluffs, diplomacy, etc.) you want to use to overcome the problems that I create.  Combat is usually the most apparent answer, but it is rarely the only one.


----------



## Xath (Mar 9, 2005)

Laurel said:
			
		

> I really like the idea of a better healing method!
> 
> 
> Um... since L'Aurel has more then one spell slot and casts spells more then may be noticed she could use the wisdom bit as that is her base for spells as well
> ...




So what's the concensus?  Should we set aside funds for the improved healing staff?  By the way, if you can think of any spells that you think should be on the new staff, let me know.  For example, we could put Greater Restoration on it, but it would completely change the cost.  

As for the stat staff, the idea was to minimize the time that we had to take to prep before battle.  Probably a bit unnecessary, but I just had the idea.  

Maybe a something with Haste would be more useful.  Haste could really turn the tide of many of our battles.  Hrm... ideas coming soon.


----------



## Xath (Mar 9, 2005)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> A second thought on this subject occurs to me:
> 
> Remember that I really only create the problems in game, usually leaving the solutions up to you.  There's nothing preventing you from using whatever tactic (including bluffs, diplomacy, etc.) you want to use to overcome the problems that I create.  Combat is usually the most apparent answer, but it is rarely the only one.




Allright, so here's what we do....Justice and Xath stand in front of all of the enemies at Caer Albion and say "Wait! Violence is not the answer!  Can't we all just sit as friends and talk?"  Then everyone joins hands and starts to sing a rousing rendition of Michael Jackson's "Heal the World"


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 9, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> So what's the concensus?  Should we set aside funds for the improved healing staff?  By the way, if you can think of any spells that you think should be on the new staff, let me know.  For example, we could put Greater Restoration on it, but it would completely change the cost.
> 
> As for the stat staff, the idea was to minimize the time that we had to take to prep before battle.  Probably a bit unnecessary, but I just had the idea.
> 
> Maybe a something with Haste would be more useful.  Haste could really turn the tide of many of our battles.  Hrm... ideas coming soon.



 Please post the super healing staff in the houserules forum for comment before we put any money  aside.


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 9, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> Allright, so here's what we do....Justice and Xath stand in front of all of the enemies at Caer Albion and say "Wait! Violence is not the answer!  Can't we all just sit as friends and talk?"  Then everyone joins hands and starts to sing a rousing rendition of Michael Jackson's "Heal the World"



 Great idea.  I look forward to letting you know how that works out.


----------



## Laurel (Mar 9, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> Allright, so here's what we do....Justice and Xath stand in front of all of the enemies at Caer Albion and say "Wait! Violence is not the answer! Can't we all just sit as friends and talk?" Then everyone joins hands and starts to sing a rousing rendition of Michael Jackson's "Heal the World"



Okay so being the Zena nut I am- I see Xath poffing into Gabby suddenly, then scene starts.....


----------



## Laurel (Mar 9, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> So what's the concensus? Should we set aside funds for the improved healing staff? By the way, if you can think of any spells that you think should be on the new staff, let me know. For example, we could put Greater Restoration on it, but it would completely change the cost.
> 
> As for the stat staff, the idea was to minimize the time that we had to take to prep before battle. Probably a bit unnecessary, but I just had the idea.
> 
> Maybe a something with Haste would be more useful. Haste could really turn the tide of many of our battles. Hrm... ideas coming soon.



For the staff of stats if we divided the stats up it wouldn't really take that much longer.  It wouldn't be as great I admit.

I don't think we need Greater Restoration as well as the other bonus', but we shall see what ENWorld says about the staff of mighty healing 

What staffs/wands do we already have floating out there in our possession?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Mar 9, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> I think that recently in game, there has been a dramatic decline in the amount of *role*playing being done.  We used to have all sorts of stuff; IC convos, etc.  I really enjoy them and I think we should get them back.  Am I alone in this?  How can we get back into the groove?



 I think this has happened for a lot of reasons:

It's been at a lull because there hasn't been a lot of opportunity for it - our characters have been busy fighting a war.  Realistically, they probably haven't seen much of each other.

Out of character, we haven't seen much of each other either... and we've all been busy.  Jobs, school, etc make convos hard... and, last time I tried to start up a gmail thread with you, Gertie, I never got a response (granted, that was like a month or more ago)... you had mentioned it and so, I emailed to ask where Xath would be at a particular time... but, I understand, you've been busy.  

Moreover, I think that (for some reason) the "No Secrets" rule has somehow impacted people's desire to have IC convos... I really like the rule, but it seems to have detered people's willingness to have the convos.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Mar 9, 2005)

Xath said:
			
		

> This staff may or may not be rediculous.




That staff may be diculous... again?!    Ridiculous, KGB!  Ridiculous!  

*chuckles as she remember the sandwitch*  Your spelling errors are the best, Gertie.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Mar 9, 2005)

I think all of the staves are good ideas.  However, my concern is: I don't know that we could actually have them made any time soon.  At this point, we are actively fighting a war... no longer sitting defensively.  The main providers of such things are busy doing business that is *not* item creation (heading the spy network, utilizing their spells in battle/on the battle field healing)...

Can we afford to have our high level spell casters creating magic items right now?


----------



## The_Universe (Mar 10, 2005)

We have a new forum!

http://www.enworld.org/forumdisplay.php?f=208

Please feel free to start threads on specific subjects related to our game!  Let's go!


----------



## SteelWeaver.com (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm going to beat a dead horse here. 

I was looking through those lovely stats of who linked to me, and came across this forum, and looked around to see that someone here had mentioned my banners!  First off, thanks for the compliments!

Second, the one that was in topic was the banner with the lion, and it's viewability from a distance. It's about 12x8 FEET in size. I could see it from close to a city block away (granted it was tiny then, but you get my point).

Anyhoo, just popped in. Be well.


----------

